# Sono da cinque anni l'amante di una donna sposata ho scoperto che " mi tradisce"



## Non Registrato (5 Gennaio 2012)

*Sono da cinque anni l'amante di una donna sposata ho scoperto che " mi tradisce"*

dopo 5 anni il marito ha scoperto tutto..ed è un gran casino...nel frattemmpo io scopro che lei andava anche con altri uomini. che devo fare?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (5 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> dopo 5 anni il marito ha scoperto tutto..ed è un gran casino...nel frattemmpo io scopro che lei andava anche con altri uomini. che devo fare?


qualche dettaglio in più?

che devi fare in che senso?


----------



## Andy (5 Gennaio 2012)

Non si capisce chi è chi e chi sei tu nella faccenda


----------



## The Cheater (5 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> dopo 5 anni il marito ha scoperto tutto..ed è un gran casino...nel frattemmpo io scopro che lei andava anche con altri uomini. che devo fare?


Dille che è una Troia e vai in cerca di troie più serie...

...se invece vuoi donna seria da amare non cercare, non la troverai...
...sarà lei un giorno a trovare te!!!!

Goodnight everybody


----------



## Andy (5 Gennaio 2012)

Ah, ho capito.
Che devi fare: quella è Zoccola con la Zeta maiuscola.
Che puoi farci? Nulla, non è nemmeno tua moglie.
E se ne sei innamorato sei pure fottuto.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (5 Gennaio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Dille che è una Troia e vai in cerca di troie più serie...
> 
> ...se invece vuoi donna seria da amare non cercare, non la troverai...
> ...sarà lei un giorno a trovare te!!!!
> ...



è una citazione da un film?


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Gennaio 2012)

*beh...situazione grigia*

io separato con due figli da sei anni. conosciuta lei per caso-due figli, stessa età-da cosa a cosa 5 anni. una quasi relazione coniugale.ora il marito di lei ha scoperto tutto (sa anche chi si sono). lei ha sempre detto di amarmi ma...come fare x lasciarlo come ce la farebbe lei (io ho problemi di soldi: abito in affitto dato che in casa mia ci abita la ex moglie e pago assegno figli alla ex moglie -figli 10gg a l mese con me). ok---ora però è saltato tutto con la nostra relazione clandestina verso il marito. ora...sorpresa sorpresa scopro che lei mi ha "tradito" con uno conosciuto ad una festa a settembre e la cosa andava avanti (fino allo scoppio della bomba con il matrimonio..ora lei e "reclusa" in casa dal marito e dice che non può perdermi e che vuole stare con me). stufa del marito...?ok..stufa di me...? immagino


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (5 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> io separato con due figli da sei anni. conosciuta lei per caso-due figli, stessa età-da cosa a cosa 5 anni. una quasi relazione coniugale.ora il marito di lei ha scoperto tutto (sa anche chi si sono). lei ha sempre detto di amarmi ma...come fare x lasciarlo come ce la farebbe lei (io ho problemi di soldi: abito in affitto dato che in casa mia ci abita la ex moglie e pago assegno figli alla ex moglie -figli 10gg a l mese con me). ok---ora però è saltato tutto con la nostra relazione clandestina verso il marito. ora...sorpresa sorpresa scopro che lei mi ha "tradito" con uno conosciuto ad una festa a settembre e la cosa andava avanti (fino allo scoppio della bomba con il matrimonio..ora lei e "reclusa" in casa dal marito e dice che non può perdermi e che vuole stare con me). stufa del marito...?ok..stufa di me...? immagino


ma tu la ami? cosa provi? non sei incazzato? e il marito se la vuole tenere? ha scoperto tutto?


----------



## Andy (5 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> io separato con due figli da sei anni. conosciuta lei per caso-due figli, stessa età-da cosa a cosa 5 anni. una quasi relazione coniugale.ora il marito di lei ha scoperto tutto (sa anche chi si sono). lei ha sempre detto di amarmi ma...come fare x lasciarlo come ce la farebbe lei (io ho problemi di soldi: abito in affitto dato che in casa mia ci abita la ex moglie e pago assegno figli alla ex moglie -figli 10gg a l mese con me). ok---ora però è saltato tutto con la nostra relazione clandestina verso il marito. ora...sorpresa sorpresa scopro che lei mi ha "tradito" con uno conosciuto ad una festa a settembre e la cosa andava avanti (fino allo scoppio della bomba con il matrimonio..ora lei e "reclusa" in casa dal marito e dice che non può perdermi e che vuole stare con me). stufa del marito...?ok..stufa di me...? immagino


Senti, lascia stare.
Posso capire lei che lascia un marito per un amante.
Ma lei qui sembra che cerchi ben altro.
Cosa potresti aspettarti da una così?
Già ha cornificato il marito.
Cornifica anche l'amante...
Anzi, gli amanti...
Se volevi rifarti una vita più normale, non mi sembra che questa sia la strada giusta.
Chiudi e bon.


----------



## diavoletta_78 (5 Gennaio 2012)

Che vuoi fare???Guardati intorno e comincia a dar valore a donne che magari ritenevi impegnative....forse scoprirai che magari sono solo serie!




Sogni belli!


----------



## Andy (5 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> stufa del marito...?ok..stufa di me...? immagino


Non è che sia stufa: le piace il maschio, in genere.


----------



## elena_ (5 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> io separato con due figli da sei anni. conosciuta lei per caso-due figli, stessa età-da cosa a cosa 5 anni. una quasi relazione coniugale.ora il marito di lei ha scoperto tutto (sa anche chi si sono). lei ha sempre detto di amarmi ma...come fare x lasciarlo come ce la farebbe lei (io ho problemi di soldi: abito in affitto dato che in casa mia ci abita la ex moglie e pago assegno figli alla ex moglie -figli 10gg a l mese con me). ok---ora però è saltato tutto con la nostra relazione clandestina verso il marito. ora...sorpresa sorpresa scopro che lei mi ha "tradito" con uno conosciuto ad una festa a settembre e la cosa andava avanti (fino allo scoppio della bomba con il matrimonio..ora lei e "reclusa" in casa dal marito e dice che non può perdermi e che vuole stare con me). stufa del marito...?ok..stufa di me...? immagino


una quasi relazione coniugale e 5 anni sono tanti
in 5 anni si fanno dei progetti, si prendono delle decisioni o comunque si calcola il rischio
voi avevate dei progetti?
lei conosceva i tuoi figli?

e poi, cosa ancora più importante, lei ha un lavoro? è indipendente economicamente? 
e il tipo conosciuto a settembre ha o meno problemi di soldi? ha figli o no? 
scusa la crudezza di queste ultime domande, ma cerco di essere pratica...leggendo qui ho visto che molti traditori sono dei paraculo colossali e vorrebbero cambiare vita solo a costo zero


----------



## The Cheater (5 Gennaio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> è una citazione da un film?


Mmmmm si può darsi


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Gennaio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Dille che è una Troia e vai in cerca di troie più serie...
> 
> ...se invece vuoi donna seria da amare non cercare, non la troverai...
> ...sarà lei un giorno a trovare te!!!!
> ...





Si lei e' una troia e lui??? Sta per 5 anni con una donna sposata e si lamenta pure??? senti io ste cose non le capisco, questo amante se fosse veramente innamorato di questa donna non ci sarebbe stato per 5 anni, come puoi amare una donna e sapere che sta anche con suo marito?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> dopo 5 anni il marito ha scoperto tutto..ed è un gran casino...nel frattemmpo io scopro che lei andava anche con altri uomini. che devo fare?



Benvenuto.

Mi chiedo come puoi parlare di tradimento nei tuoi confronti da parte di una donna che non è tua moglie, né tua compagna ufficiale.
Ti aveva promesso eterna fedeltà?

Da quanto scrivi sembrate entrambi persone non risolte, incoscienti di quello che volete veramente.

Non sarebbe male, come prima cosa, cercare di capirlo
E magari un pò di distacco forzato può aiutarvi in questo senso


----------



## Flavia (5 Gennaio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> ma tu la ami? cosa provi? non sei incazzato? e il marito se la vuole tenere? ha scoperto tutto?


ti sei innamorato di lei vero?


----------



## Ultimo (5 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> dopo 5 anni il marito ha scoperto tutto..ed è un gran casino...nel frattemmpo io scopro che lei andava anche con altri uomini. che devo fare?


Che devi fare? e bhe un'amante che viene tradito che può fare? prendere atto di essere stato quello che sei stato cioè un amante! che c'è da capire scusa?
Ma dico io, sei una persona che ha accettato di sbagliare, di sbagliare nei confronti di quello che sono delle regole di vita quali sincerità fedeltà e via discorrendo sei stato ripagato con la stessa moneta da chi avevi come amante. 
E voglio tralasciare i discorsi che mettono in mezzo chi è stato tradito, e quei figli che si spera non subiranno i danni di chi tradisce.
Riprenditi in mano la tua vita, e frequenta donne libere visto che sei separato, in questa maniera se c'è feeling potrai ricostruirti una vera vita, sempre che questo sia un tuo scopo.


----------



## Unregistered (5 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> dopo 5 anni il marito ha scoperto tutto..ed è un gran casino...nel frattemmpo io scopro che lei andava anche con altri uomini. che devo fare?


Niente. Se non è fedele al marito, non vedo ragioni per cui lo sia con l'amante.


----------



## Simy (5 Gennaio 2012)

Ma come si può parlare di tradimento da parte dell'amante?????????????


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Gennaio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Ma come si può parlare di tradimento da parte dell'amante?????????????


beh... dal suo punto di vista... ma andò per suonare e fu suonato. Insomma, caro amante tradito, tu avevi un rapporto con una persona che conduceva una doppia vita da 5 anni... non proprio la più affidabile al mondo in un rapporto di coppia, eh? Io mi meraviglio del marito che l'ha reclusa, se la tiene pure stretta... ma a che serve?


----------



## Simy (5 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> beh... dal suo punto di vista... ma andò per suonare e fu suonato. Insomma, caro amante tradito, tu avevi un rapporto con una persona che conduceva una doppia vita da 5 anni... non proprio la più affidabile al mondo in un rapporto di coppia, eh? Io mi meraviglio del marito che l'ha reclusa, se la tiene pure stretta... ma a che serve?



:thinking:.... mah......


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Gennaio 2012)

*chi la fa l'aspetti*

mi sembra di essere in un incubo....uscito dal sogno...come in viva la vida...once you know there was never, never an honest word...that is when i ruled the world.


----------



## Fabry (5 Gennaio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Ma come si può parlare di tradimento da parte dell'amante?????????????


Ehhhh sai com'è, quando le porti certe appendici...."pesano parecchio"....


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Gennaio 2012)

*ah..dove vivo ora*

l'appartamento in cui abito ed ospito i figli quando di turno è stato arredato "con amore" da me e lei...diventando il nostro nido.quindi...ecco...mi ci sono buttato trovato proprio come idea folle.


----------



## geko (5 Gennaio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Ma come si può parlare di tradimento da parte dell'amante?????????????


Quando ci sei dentro anche sentimentalmente . . . si può eccome. Io ero geloso del marito, ma se anche oggi io sapessi che sta con un altro, un amante, ne morirei. So che può sembrare assurdo.


----------



## Lostris (5 Gennaio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Ma come si può parlare di tradimento da parte dell'amante?????????????


Effettivamente pare strano...
.. però riflettendoci io lo capisco. 
Insomma quando non è una botta e via, ma si sviluppa una storia clandestina parallela può essere che tra gli amanti si creino i presupposti di una relazione quasi 'esclusiva' (lo so, fa un pò ridere.. ehm), partner ufficiali permettendo. Dipende sempre dal tipo di storia che si crea.

Poi chiaramente essendo un legame che già 'spezza' l'idea di esclusività a prescindere, è ovvio che sembra una contraddizione aspettarsi di vivere con l'amante un rapporto in cui vige fedeltà reciproca. 

Eppure per me è stato così. 
Io ero 'fedele' al mio amante, nel senso che lui era la mia unica eccezione, e avevo il piacere di credere che io fossi la sua.
Può darsi che fossi un illusa, ma non è vero che chi tradisce, tradisce sempre. Parlo per me.


----------



## Simy (5 Gennaio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Quando ci sei dentro anche sentimentalmente . . . si può eccome. Io ero geloso del marito, ma se anche oggi io sapessi che sta con un altro, un amante, ne morirei. So che può sembrare assurdo.





Lostris ha detto:


> Effettivamente pare strano...
> .. però riflettendoci io lo capisco.
> Insomma quando non è una botta e via, ma si sviluppa una storia clandestina parallela può essere che tra gli amanti si creino i presupposti di una relazione quasi 'esclusiva' (lo so, fa un pò ridere.. ehm), partner ufficiali permettendo. Dipende sempre dal tipo di storia che si crea.
> 
> ...


ma si per carità...avete ragione per certi aspetti....

ma secondo me non si può pretendere l'esclusività e fedeltà in tal senso quando si parla di un rapporto che nasce su basi esattamente opposte......

Lostris sul neretto...mai pensata una cosa del genere!


----------



## Andy (5 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> l'appartamento in cui abito ed ospito i figli quando di turno* è stato arredato "con amore" da me e lei...diventando il nostro nido*.quindi...ecco...mi ci sono buttato trovato proprio come idea folle.


Grassetto: tutto fumo negli occhi


----------



## Simy (5 Gennaio 2012)

Fabry ha detto:


> Ehhhh sai com'è, quando le porti certe appendici...."pesano parecchio"....


...ma secondo me non si tratta delle appendici...ma proprio del fatto di pensare che l'amante sia solo tua/o.... mah forse sono io che ho dei limiti


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Gennaio 2012)

Lostris ha detto:


> Effettivamente pare strano...
> .. però riflettendoci io lo capisco.
> Insomma quando non è una botta e via, ma si sviluppa una storia clandestina parallela può essere che tra gli amanti si creino i presupposti di una relazione quasi 'esclusiva' (lo so, fa un pò ridere.. ehm), partner ufficiali permettendo. Dipende sempre dal tipo di storia che si crea.
> 
> ...


Sono assolutamente d'accordo, ma è anche un po' eccentrico aspettarsi che chi tradisce non tradisca, no? Voglio dire... dopo anni diventa anche forma mentis, sei abituato al doppio gioco, altrimenti avresti cambiato la rotta della relazione, specie se l'altra persona non ha legami, come in questo caso. Tutto sta naturalmente nelle persone e nei motivi per cui tradiscono.


----------



## Lostris (5 Gennaio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Lostris sul neretto...mai pensata una cosa del genere!


Grazie.
E' importante per me.

:bacio:


----------



## Simy (5 Gennaio 2012)

Lostris ha detto:


> Grazie.
> E' importante per me.
> 
> :bacio:


:smile: de nada!


----------



## Lostris (5 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sono assolutamente d'accordo, ma è anche un po' eccentrico aspettarsi che chi tradisce non tradisca, no? Voglio dire... dopo anni diventa anche forma mentis, sei abituato al doppio gioco, altrimenti avresti cambiato la rotta della relazione, specie se l'altra persona non ha legami, come in questo caso. Tutto sta naturalmente nelle persone e nei motivi per cui tradiscono.


Capisco ciò che intendi.. 
E in questo caso specifico sono d'accordo, cinque anni da amante sono tanti, quando una delle due persone è di fatto libera.
Tanto da pensare che anche chi è libero in fondo non aspiri a relazione d'altro tipo.


----------



## Fabry (5 Gennaio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ...ma secondo me non si tratta delle appendici...ma proprio del fatto di pensare che l'amante sia solo tua/o.... mah forse sono io che ho dei limiti


Simy è solo un'illusione che si creano certi amanti, specie dopo relazioni così lunghe in cui l'amante non lascia il proprio partner, credere di avere l'esclusiva è un miraggio...a cui è bello pensare ma la realtà è ben diversa...solo non vogliamo accettarla.


----------



## Simy (5 Gennaio 2012)

Fabry ha detto:


> Simy è solo un'illusione che si creano certi amanti, specie dopo relazioni così lunghe in cui l'amante non lascia il proprio partner, credere di avere l'esclusiva è un miraggio...a cui è bello pensare ma la realtà è ben diversa...solo non vogliamo accettarla.


già...hai ragione


----------



## Andy (5 Gennaio 2012)

Credere nell'esclusiva è un miraggio, è vero.
Quello che non accetto è quando chi sta con te e ti tradisce... invece vuole avere l'esclusiva su di te...

*Parlateci vuoi a questi esseri malsenzienti...*


----------



## Nocciola (5 Gennaio 2012)

Io non ho capito se il problema è aver scoperto che l'amante l'ha tradito  o che il marito li abbia scoperti


----------



## free (5 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> dopo 5 anni il marito ha scoperto tutto..ed è un gran casino...nel frattemmpo io scopro che lei andava anche con altri uomini. che devo fare?


ma il marito ha scoperto solo te e solo tu gli altri?
o il marito ha scoperto tutti gli amanti?


è un gran casino veramente


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Credere nell'esclusiva è un miraggio, è vero.
> Quello che *non accetto* è quando chi sta con te e ti tradisce... invece *vuole avere l'esclusiva su di te.*..
> 
> *Parlateci vuoi a questi esseri malsenzienti...*


Se proprio ci tiene.....
basta farglielo credere e poi fare ciò che si vuole


----------



## Andy (5 Gennaio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Se proprio ci tiene.....
> basta farglielo credere e poi fare ciò che si vuole


Hai ragione su questo, dannatamente ragione


----------



## Fabry (5 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Credere nell'esclusiva è un miraggio, è vero.
> Quello che non accetto è quando chi sta con te e ti tradisce... invece vuole avere l'esclusiva su di te...
> 
> *Parlateci vuoi a questi esseri malsenzienti...*



E sai quanti ce ne sono!!!:unhappy:


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Gennaio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Se proprio ci tiene.....
> basta farglielo credere e poi fare ciò che si vuole


Politica equa e solidale, giusto?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Gennaio 2012)

L'errore di queste storie sta alla base.

All'inizio.

Non perché siano storie clandestine.
Semplicemente nascono come antidoto alla solitudine e risarcimento a vite ritenute fallimentari dagli stessi protagonisti.

Mi sforzo di capire la bellezza e la poesia di certe situazioni: 
arredare un appartamento come un nido d'amore...(con una donna che non è la tua:unhappy


....ma non ce la faccio!


----------



## Andy (5 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Politica equa e solidale, giusto?


A volte più ti tradiscono e più devi essere il loro cagnolino.
Come quando ero piccolo e giocavo a pallone con gli amici, quando magari tu avevi il pallone a casa, te lo guardavi e coccolavi, ma poi quando andavi a giocare ti divertivi con quello degli altri. Se si rompeva tanto non era tuo, l'importante che a casa avevi... il tuo e nessuno te lo toccava...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Politica equa e solidale, giusto?


Sì 

In certe situazioni bisogna aggirare l'ostacolo.


----------



## Fabry (5 Gennaio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> L'errore di queste storie sta alla base.
> 
> All'inizio.
> 
> ...



Quoto e se posso approvo.:up:


----------



## Simy (5 Gennaio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> L'errore di queste storie sta alla base.
> 
> All'inizio.
> 
> ...


Quoto! :up:


----------



## The Cheater (5 Gennaio 2012)

secondo le mie statistiche  si è più fedeli agli/alle amanti che non ai mariti/mogli

nel senso che per avere a che fare con 3 o più donne contemporaneamente o sei mandrake oppure non hai minimo sentimento per nessuna di esse...l'amante SA che c'è la moglie/marito e quindi non può sentirsi tradita quando lui torna a casa...di contro la moglie non sa dell'esistenza dell'amante...

io ad esempio, prima della storia con l'americana non avevo tradito mia moglie ma il mio corpo desiderava altro...cioè l'attrazione per altre donne c'era sempre e nemmeno la negavo...ma da quando è entrata l'altra nella mia vita ho si tradito mia moglie ma di colpo qualunque altra donna è scomparsa davanti ai miei occhi, diventate tutte quasi asessuate...

...ora sto cominciando nuovamente ad accorgermi dell'esistenza delle donne oltre lei e l'altra


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Gennaio 2012)

*il marito sa di me..io so dell'altro...e quindi ne immagino altri.*

beh...con criteri di indirizzo morale o psico-sociale o come volete, dal mio punto di vista, io potrei avere le caratteristiche del bastardo, immaturo, vile, immorale, oltraggioso, incosciente, ingenuo, cornificatore cornuto e mazziato, . lei...come volete. in realtà io continuo a sentire i momenti passati insieme - tanti(anche interi weekend, anche frequenti - 4-5 volte l'anno: se vi sembra poco, pensate a quanti weekend all'anno genitori di figli adolescenti fanno da SOLI in un anno.). beh, prescindendo anche da lei...io con lei in quei periodi e cosi di tutti i cinque anni...così bene IO NON ero mai stato. Dico, IO con una persona "in relazione" così bene non mi ero mai sentito: libero, contento, felice, allegro, energico, disponibile (vita regolata sulle di lei possibilità, anche improvvise...con fughe dall'ufficio mie ad orari impensabili)-con lei. 
con altre donne prima  mi era piaciuto, anche tanto. ma..sempre con uno dei due in storie di potere reciproche..o altre menate..tipo le aspettative sull'altro/a..o il quotidiano vero..o che ne so, etc.con lei, tutto incredibilmente perfetto.
le sue amiche ora sono preoccupate anche per me...per la scoperta del marito della nostra storia. non penso proprio sappiano (nemmeno loro) del terzo che ora sta godendo più di tutti.
ho cinquant'anni...ne ho vissute diverse di storie (some happy, some sad - per uno, per due, per nessuno, ho dato e ricevuto gioie e dolori nel campo). le lunghe durate..le cose serie: 3 anni dai 26 ai 29 convissuto, 15 anni sposato, 5 anni amante. nelle mie storie lunghe (convivenze) NON ho mai tradito...diciamo che nei periodi intrammezzo ho anche avuto fino a 4-5 storielle parallele (diciamo conoscenze iniziali, da una prima volta a qualche mese - senza convivenza). i miei genitori si separarono che io avevo 10 anni: lui se ne andò all'estero con un'altra. dal punto di vista famigliare, da padre avevo un obiettivo: che i genitori dei miei figli (io e la mia exmoglie) non si sarebbero mai separati. a quell'età, per me, l'amante (poi moglie) di mio marito era la troia che aveva spaccato una famiglia felice (le mie famiglie, tra originarie e fatte volontarie, legali o clandestine---tutte spaccate--mi parevano sempre l'ideale del mulino bianco...salvo poi cadere..tutte...rovinosamente). eccomi ora qua: con figli di genitori separati, ed amante bastardo spaccafamiglie. da una parte, i genitori sono separati poiché la (ex)moglie volle e decise cosi - dall'altra la famiglia più spaccata di tutte mi sembra ora la ex-"nostra"(mia e dell'amante-il nido d'amore).
sono prolisso?


----------



## Tubarao (5 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> sono prolisso?


No. Più che altro non ci si capisce una mazza.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Gennaio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> No. Più che altro non ci si capisce una mazza.




:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Gennaio 2012)

*dai...mi piace legger i vostri pensieri e considerazioni*

cosi vi ho messo dei dettagli...alla rinfusa....ma cosa volete che mi metta in perfetta letteratura. la prima bomba (il marito scopre) e di tre settimane fa, la seconda (io scopro) è di tre giorni fa. ....non sono perfetto...al limite...ci ho scritto...gio'condor


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> beh...con criteri di indirizzo morale o psico-sociale o come volete, dal mio punto di vista, io potrei avere le caratteristiche del bastardo, immaturo, vile, immorale, oltraggioso, incosciente, ingenuo, cornificatore cornuto e mazziato, . lei...come volete. in realtà io continuo a sentire i momenti passati insieme - tanti(anche interi weekend, anche frequenti - 4-5 volte l'anno: se vi sembra poco, pensate a quanti weekend all'anno genitori di figli adolescenti fanno da SOLI in un anno.). beh, prescindendo anche da lei...io con lei in quei periodi e cosi di tutti i cinque anni...così bene IO NON ero mai stato. Dico, IO con una persona "in relazione" così bene non mi ero mai sentito: libero, contento, felice, allegro, energico, disponibile (vita regolata sulle di lei possibilità, anche improvvise...con fughe dall'ufficio mie ad orari impensabili)-con lei.
> con altre donne prima mi era piaciuto, anche tanto. ma..sempre con uno dei due in storie di potere reciproche..o altre menate..tipo le aspettative sull'altro/a..o il quotidiano vero..o che ne so, etc.con lei, tutto incredibilmente perfetto.
> le sue amiche ora sono preoccupate anche per me...per la scoperta del marito della nostra storia. non penso proprio sappiano (nemmeno loro) del terzo che ora sta godendo più di tutti.
> ho cinquant'anni...ne ho vissute diverse di storie (some happy, some sad - per uno, per due, per nessuno, ho dato e ricevuto gioie e dolori nel campo). le lunghe durate..le cose serie: 3 anni dai 26 ai 29 convissuto, 15 anni sposato, 5 anni amante. nelle mie storie lunghe (convivenze) NON ho mai tradito...diciamo che nei periodi intrammezzo ho anche avuto fino a 4-5 storielle parallele (diciamo conoscenze iniziali, da una prima volta a qualche mese - senza convivenza). i miei genitori si separarono che io avevo 10 anni: lui se ne andò all'estero con un'altra. dal punto di vista famigliare, da padre avevo un obiettivo: che i genitori dei miei figli (io e la mia exmoglie) non si sarebbero mai separati. a quell'età, per me, l'amante (poi moglie) di mio marito era la troia che aveva spaccato una famiglia felice (le mie famiglie, tra originarie e fatte volontarie, legali o clandestine---tutte spaccate--mi parevano sempre l'ideale del mulino bianco...salvo poi cadere..tutte...rovinosamente). eccomi ora qua: con figli di genitori separati, ed amante bastardo spaccafamiglie. da una parte, i genitori sono separati poiché la (ex)moglie volle e decise cosi - dall'altra la famiglia più spaccata di tutte mi sembra ora la ex-"nostra"(mia e dell'amante-il nido d'amore).
> sono prolisso?


No, hai dato la visione d'insieme. Mi par di capire che tu sia di tendenze monogame, che tu abbia investito in questa storia... purtroppo non c'erano i presupposti per farlo però. Tu li hai voluti vedere, ma non c'erano... a prescindere da ulteriori altri attori... lei STAVA con un altro, la sua base, il suo nido, non erano i tuoi. Il resto era illusione. Quello che mi colpisce nel tuo, come in altri racconti, è il parallelismo con la figura paterna... non si finisce mai di confrontarcisi eh? Vorrei dirti però una cosa... per quanto riguarda la tua prima famiglia... capita di separarsi, la famiglia del mulino bianco non esiste, da quello che dici tu provi ad essere un bravo padre e questo è tutto ciò che è umano aspettarsi da te.


----------



## The Cheater (5 Gennaio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> No. Più che altro non ci si capisce una mazza.


devo confermare...non ho nemmeno capito se è un Lui o una Lei ma dovrebbe avere 50anni (o 10) e ha un mulino bianco al'estero, e si fa 4-5 scappatelle con le amiche di lei (o di lui)

giusto???


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Gennaio 2012)

*scusate...credo che i vari post che ho messo diano quadro d'insieme*

una domanda: lei non sa ancora che io so che lei è andata con altro ...ooopppsss....un amico di una mia cara amica che involontariamente mi ha detto tutto......il caso...gramo). lo devo far sapere a lei che io so che lei ha fatto il giochetto?


----------



## Simy (5 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> una domanda: lei non sa ancora che io so che lei è andata con altro ...ooopppsss....un amico di una mia cara amica che involontariamente mi ha detto tutto......il caso...gramo). lo devo far sapere a lei che io so che lei ha fatto il giochetto?


se sei pronto anche a sentire la sua risposta si!


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> una domanda: lei non sa ancora che io so che lei è andata con altro ...ooopppsss....un amico di una mia cara amica che involontariamente mi ha detto tutto......il caso...gramo). lo devo far sapere a lei che io so che lei ha fatto il giochetto?


Scusa: l'amante dell'amante, non sapendo che tu eri l'amante, ti ha detto della loro relazione?


----------



## The Cheater (5 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> una domanda: lei non sa ancora che io so che lei è andata con altro ...ooopppsss....un amico di una mia cara amica che involontariamente mi ha detto tutto......il caso...gramo). lo devo far sapere a lei che io so che lei ha fatto il giochetto?


io non sono sicuro di aver capito la domanda 

comunque mi butto...SI


----------



## Tubarao (5 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> una domanda: lei non sa ancora che io so che lei è andata con altro ...ooopppsss....un amico di una mia cara amica che involontariamente mi ha detto tutto......il caso...gramo). lo devo far sapere a lei che io so che lei ha fatto il giochetto?



Quoto la mia esimia concittadina Simy: Attento a quello che chiedi perchè potresti ottenerlo.....anche se per me.....qualunque sia la domanda....in risposta otterrai solo una marea di bugie e stupide giustificazioni da parte della tipa....


----------



## Simy (5 Gennaio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Quoto la mia esimia concittadina Simy: Attento a quello che chiedi perchè potresti ottenerlo.....anche se per me.....qualunque sia la domanda....in risposta otterrai solo una marea di bugie e stupide giustificazioni da parte della tipa....


oppure un semplice "mica ho mai detto di esserti fedele"


----------



## elena_ (5 Gennaio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> No. Più che altro non ci si capisce una mazza.


ha scritto "marito", ma parlava di suo padre
lapsus freudiano


----------



## elena_ (5 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> una domanda: lei non sa ancora che io so che lei è andata con altro ...ooopppsss....un amico di una mia cara amica che involontariamente mi ha detto tutto......il caso...gramo). lo devo far sapere a lei che io so che lei ha fatto il giochetto?


sì


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Gennaio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> ha scritto "marito", ma parlava di suo padre
> *lapsus freudiano*


per non farsi mancare nulla... questa vicenda è complessa, più che complicata.


----------



## elena_ (5 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No, hai dato la visione d'insieme. Mi par di capire che tu sia di tendenze monogame, che tu abbia investito in questa storia... purtroppo non c'erano i presupposti per farlo però. Tu li hai voluti vedere, ma non c'erano... a prescindere da ulteriori altri attori... lei STAVA con un altro, la sua base, il suo nido, non erano i tuoi. Il resto era illusione. Quello che mi colpisce nel tuo, come in altri racconti, è il parallelismo con la figura paterna... non si finisce mai di confrontarcisi eh? Vorrei dirti però una cosa... per quanto riguarda la tua prima famiglia... capita di separarsi, la famiglia del mulino bianco non esiste, da quello che dici tu provi ad essere un bravo padre e questo è tutto ciò che è umano aspettarsi da te.


lui si è illuso. ok
ma lei ha permesso quell'illusione
lei c'era
lui non si è illuso da solo
ha scritto che in cinquant'anni non gli è mai capitato di stare così bene insieme a una persona (ha scritto "una persona", non una donna, non una femmina)
ha vissuto la separazione dei propri genitori e la propria
non mi sembra uno nato ieri eh?


----------



## elena_ (5 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> per non farsi mancare nulla... questa vicenda è complessa, più che complicata.


vero
boh?
io avevo posto delle domande precise per saperne di più, ma non ha risposto


----------



## The Cheater (5 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> per non farsi mancare nulla... questa vicenda è complessa, più che complicata.


io ancora c'ho capito pochino...


----------



## geko (5 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Quello che mi colpisce nel tuo, come in altri racconti, è il parallelismo con la figura paterna... non si finisce mai di confrontarcisi eh?


No, hai ragione: non si finisce mai, ma se questo significa essere diverso da lui io accetto le conseguenze. Sbriciolata, io sento molto il parallelismo con mio padre, ma ho imparato dai suoi errori e questo mi rende, o almeno mi fa sentire, una persona migliore e mi fa pensare al fatto che quando ci sono dei figli in mezzo bisogna sempre riflettere molto attentamente sulle proprie scelte di vita. La famiglia stile Mulino Bianco ovviamente non esiste e questo sarà uno dei messaggi che cercherò di trasmettere a mio figlio, un giorno. Tuttavia non nascondo che vorrei fare il possibile per evitare che mio figlio desideri con tutto se stesso di essere diverso da me . . . 

Per quanto riguarda la fedeltà dell'amante, non so dare una risposta razionale, io. Obiettivamente non è possibile pretendere fedeltà, da nessuna delle due parti, ma non si può decidere di chi essere gelosi, no? Non sono più il suo amante, so di non poter avere pretese su di lei, che non ne ho mai avuto il diritto, ma non posso nascondere che se lei avesse qualcun altro io ne uscirei pazzo, manco fosse mia moglie! E' un meccanismo malato che è entrato nel mio cervello . . . ma purtroppo è un meccanismo possibile.


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Gennaio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> No, hai ragione: non si finisce mai, ma se questo significa essere diverso da lui io accetto le conseguenze. Sbriciolata, io sento molto il parallelismo con mio padre, ma ho imparato dai suoi errori e questo mi rende, o almeno mi fa sentire, una persona migliore e mi fa pensare al fatto che quando ci sono dei figli in mezzo bisogna sempre riflettere molto attentamente sulle proprie scelte di vita. La famiglia stile Mulino Bianco ovviamente non esiste e questo sarà uno dei messaggi che cercherò di trasmettere a mio figlio, un giorno. Tuttavia non nascondo che vorrei fare il possibile per evitare che mio figlio desideri con tutto se stesso di essere diverso da me . . .
> 
> Per quanto riguarda la fedeltà dell'amante, non so dare una risposta razionale, io. Obiettivamente non è possibile pretendere fedeltà, da nessuna delle due parti, ma non si può decidere di chi essere gelosi, no? Non sono più il suo amante, so di non poter avere pretese su di lei, che non ne ho mai avuto il diritto, ma non posso nascondere che se lei avesse qualcun altro io ne uscirei pazzo, manco fosse mia moglie! E' un meccanismo malato che è entrato nel mio cervello . . . ma purtroppo è un meccanismo possibile.


Sono d'accordo su tutto, ma proprio tutto. Quello che sarebbe ragionevole fare e quello che ci troviamo a fare sono a volte all'opposto. Colpa dell'istinto, dei sentimenti, delle paure, dei desideri... siamo fragili, in tanti modi e per molti motivi, tutti siamo fragili. 
La nostra forza sta nel riconoscere le nostre fragilità e cercare di gestirle, di non esserne succubi... ma è dura, specialmente nelle crisi, quando tutti i fantasmi tornano a visitarti... almeno per me è così.


----------



## lunaiena (5 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> l'appartamento in cui abito ed ospito i figli quando di turno è stato arredato "con amore" da me e lei...diventando il nostro nido.quindi...ecco...mi ci sono buttato trovato proprio come idea folle.


E allora non rovinare tutto con sta menata del tradimento no?

Fino alla scoperta ti piaceva stare con lei anche se erano solo dei momenti ....
Cosa ti dava? Niente ....
e guarda che è importante non chiedere niente perche tutto quello che poi hai anche se è poco è importante...


----------



## geko (5 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo su tutto, ma proprio tutto. Quello che sarebbe ragionevole fare e quello che ci troviamo a fare sono a volte all'opposto. Colpa dell'istinto, dei sentimenti, delle paure, dei desideri... siamo fragili, in tanti modi e per molti motivi, tutti siamo fragili.
> *La nostra forza sta nel riconoscere le nostre fragilità e cercare di gestirle, di non esserne succubi*... ma è dura, specialmente nelle crisi, quando tutti i fantasmi tornano a visitarti... almeno per me è così.


Hai capito bene. E' esattamente quello che sto cercando di fare. So cosa devo fare, un po' meno come farlo, anche se conosco la strada e posso dirti che è popolata da quei fantasmi di cui parli.


Caro Non Registrato, autore del topic, stai sbagliando tutto e devi scappare. Concentrati su altro, sui tuoi figli e sul fatto che non volete le stesse cose e questa ne è la dimostrazione. 5 anni sono un sacco di tempo, lo so, ma qui sei tu quello che ne esce perdente, quindi tanto vale ritirarti subito. Starai meglio, magari comincerai anche ad avercela con lei e non sopportarla più, io non ne sono stato capace, ma penso che in genere anche questo aiuti . . .


----------



## lunaiena (5 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> una domanda: lei non sa ancora che io so che lei è andata con altro ...ooopppsss....un amico di una mia cara amica che involontariamente mi ha detto tutto......il caso...gramo). lo devo far sapere a lei che io so che lei ha fatto il giochetto?


Se è questo che ti turba cosi tanto per me dovresti ....


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Gennaio 2012)

*grazie elena lapsus freudiano*

io..figlio maschio secondogenito con sorella..identificato in mia madre, ferita dal tradimento di mio padre (scuole medie: cavaliere bianco che raddrizza i torti)...intrigante...io ferito come individuo ma come figlio maschio (unico) preferito (l'altra, sorella,la figlia femmina preferita) e io proiettato in madre e ferito..meglio ferita


----------



## Simy (5 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> io..figlio maschio secondogenito con sorella..identificato in mia madre, ferita dal tradimento di mio padre (scuole medie: cavaliere bianco che raddrizza i torti)...intrigante...io ferito come individuo ma come figlio maschio (unico) preferito (l'altra, sorella,la figlia femmina preferita) e io proiettato in madre e ferito..meglio ferita


ma che è un telegramma. stop


----------



## geko (5 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> io..figlio maschio secondogenito con sorella..identificato in mia madre, ferita dal tradimento di mio padre (scuole medie: cavaliere bianco che raddrizza i torti)...intrigante...io ferito come individuo ma come figlio maschio (unico) preferito (l'altra, sorella,la figlia femmina preferita) e io proiettato in madre e ferito..meglio ferita


Io no capito.


----------



## Simy (5 Gennaio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Io no capito.


MANCO IO :thinking::thinking::thinking:



azzo:azzo:azzo:


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Gennaio 2012)

*elena scusa ecco risposta a domande tue*

voi avevate dei progetti?..come é possibile fare progetti tipo medio lungo...e difatti bombardamento in corso. siamo stati benissimo..ed anche lei..ne sono..credo..sicuro
lei conosceva i tuoi figli?si...ed io suoi. ci eravamo conosciuti cosi..in spiaggia.abbiano fatto anche qualche giornata insieme-piacevole, senza problemi (immagina pianificazione e rischio immenso)

e poi, cosa ancora più importante, lei ha un lavoro? è indipendente economicamente? no, anzi proprieta (non ricchi, ma mesi iuttosto bene) e reddito (lei sua segretaria, casalinga,madre di figli)
e il tipo conosciuto a settembre ha o meno problemi di soldi? rampollo di famiglia non male, senza reddito, più giovane non ha figli o no? niente figli
scusa la crudezza di queste ultime domande, ma cerco di essere pratica...leggendo qui ho visto che molti traditori sono dei paraculo colossali e vorrebbero cambiare vita solo a costo zero


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Gennaio 2012)

*telegramma*

in un post avevo detto l'amante di mio marito riferendomi a mio padre. elena rileva lapsus freudiano: intrigante..


----------



## The Cheater (5 Gennaio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma che è un telegramma. stop


Eh bravaaaaaa...battutona


----------



## lunaiena (5 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> io..figlio maschio secondogenito con sorella..identificato in mia madre, ferita dal tradimento di mio padre (scuole medie: cavaliere bianco che raddrizza i torti)...intrigante...io ferito come individuo ma come figlio maschio (unico) preferito (l'altra, sorella,la figlia femmina preferita) e io proiettato in madre e ferito..meglio ferita



Io ho capito .....
e quindi??
ora ferito come madre??? o come cavaliere bianco??


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Gennaio 2012)

*cavaliere bianco o madre donna*

non lo so...ditemelo voi...se avete idee


----------



## SILVER (5 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> dopo 5 anni il marito ha scoperto tutto..ed è un gran casino...nel frattemmpo io scopro che lei andava anche con altri uomini. che devo fare?


Azzz!! come si suol dire cornuto e mazziato!!
 ...ma dai, le corna dell'amante non valgono, vanno messe in conto...d'altronde se ha tradito il marito...e gli altri con te...
Il problema e' che tu sei innamorato di lei e lei non di te..pero' scusa se lei va' con altri 2/3 oltre te e il marito ha battuto il record del festival dei cornuti!!

Silver


----------



## lunaiena (5 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> io..figlio maschio secondogenito con sorella..identificato in mia madre, ferita dal tradimento di mio padre (scuole medie: cavaliere bianco che raddrizza i torti)...intrigante...io ferito come individuo ma come figlio maschio (unico) preferito (l'altra, sorella,la figlia femmina preferita) e io proiettato in madre e ferito..meglio ferita





Non Registrato ha detto:


> voi avevate dei progetti?..come é possibile fare progetti tipo medio lungo...e difatti bombardamento in corso. siamo stati benissimo..ed anche lei..ne sono..credo..sicuro
> lei conosceva i tuoi figli?si...ed io suoi. ci eravamo conosciuti cosi..in spiaggia.abbiano fatto anche qualche giornata insieme-piacevole, senza problemi (immagina pianificazione e rischio immenso)
> 
> e poi, cosa ancora più importante, lei ha un lavoro? è indipendente economicamente? no, anzi proprieta (non ricchi, ma mesi iuttosto bene) e reddito (lei sua segretaria, casalinga,madre di figli)
> ...





Non Registrato ha detto:


> in un post avevo detto l'amante di mio marito riferendomi a mio padre. elena rileva lapsus freudiano: intrigante..





Non Registrato ha detto:


> non lo so...ditemelo voi...se avete idee




sei sempre la stessa persona in tutti i post ??


----------



## Sole (5 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> dopo 5 anni il marito ha scoperto tutto..ed è un gran casino...nel frattemmpo io scopro che lei andava anche con altri uomini. che devo fare?


Ciao.

Evidentemente hai travisato il tuo rapporto con lei.
Probabilmente per te la vostra relazione era qualcosa di speciale e romantico, mentre per lei si trattava di una semplice evasione dalla quotidianità. Dopo 5 anni, evidentemente, ha sentito il bisogno di evadere anche dalla vostra storia di evasione... insomma, la tua amata non mi sembra votata alla fedeltà. O te ne fai una ragione e vivi alla giornata oppure la lasci cercando di dimenticarla.

Auguri.


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Gennaio 2012)

*ferita*

ferito...si...incerto...pure...senza respiro anche...ma non mi sento cose del genere ho investito molto in questa storia ed ora mi ritrovo con il pugno di mosche...non mi sfiora nemmeno..con il triste linguaggio economico...in cinque anni ho avuto un reddito relazionale elevato...ora è tutto dilapidato..mah...ripeto...nel contesto possibile, siamo stati benissimo. in un contesto più ampio (più facile anche in pianificazione..tipo lei con sua casa e figli secondo regole affidamento - io uguali) saremmo stati benissimo. ogni progetto altrove più in là, casa comune, etc...improponibile al momento ma possibilmente da metterlo in cantiere. i figli crescono rapidi..


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Gennaio 2012)

*sono sempre la stessa persona si..*

.mi parrebbe evidente...ispirato da philip roth


----------



## orchidea (5 Gennaio 2012)

Uhm.....
che bella storia,.................. ma fanculizza tutti... scusa eh.... 
Una ruota di scorta ogni tanto  va cambiata  si sa.... dobbiamo ritornare nei nostri posti.. all'angolo...
Mettiamola nel pratico.... 
Se ti avesse voluto dopo  5 anni già vivevate insieme,  visto poi che avete arredato con tanto amore reciproco il vostro nido (sul cuculo???), se ti vuole si separa in seduta stante  e che è il marito? il portachiavi di alkatraz?
Se lei ti avesse amato non cercava altro......
Bella botta per il marito ed i figli sapere che la moglie/madre non solo aveva un amante ma due (tre? quattro?)
Cavoli suoi.... drin drin sveglia...... avevi 45 anni quando l'hai conosciuta, eìora non hai niente, sprecato anni ed energie per una donna che alla fine NON TI VUOLE!
Sei giovane, o rimani solo o cerchi una Donna, che possa stare al tuo fianco e possa essere accettata anche dai tuoi figli se pensaate di convivere insieme.
Scusa la crudezza......
Ma basta con i prosciutti sugli occhi ed i salami nelle orecchie...........


PS. non sei di origine italiane me sa vero? senza offesa ma la costruzione strutturale delle frasi mi han fatto percepire ciò....

Oh....
cancella tutto e va avanti


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ferito...si...incerto...pure...senza respiro anche...ma non mi sento cose del genere ho investito molto in questa storia ed ora mi ritrovo con il pugno di mosche...non mi sfiora nemmeno..con il triste linguaggio economico...in cinque anni ho avuto un reddito relazionale elevato...ora è tutto dilapidato..mah...ripeto...nel contesto possibile, siamo stati benissimo. in un contesto più ampio (più facile anche in pianificazione..tipo lei con sua casa e figli secondo regole affidamento - io uguali) saremmo stati benissimo. ogni progetto altrove più in là, casa comune, etc...improponibile al momento ma possibilmente da metterlo in cantiere. i figli crescono rapidi..


Scusa... noto una cosa... mancano i soggetti, nel senso : avevate mai discusso di un vostro ipotetico futuro assieme? O tu avevi pensato, ipotizzato e lei non aveva mai detto esplicitamente 'no'? perchè da come ti esprimi sembra, ripeto sembra, che fossero idee solo tue...


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Gennaio 2012)

*100% razza pregiata italiana docg*

razza pregiata italiana docg, con varie esperienze con altre culture..e relative persone...e donne


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Gennaio 2012)

*futuro*

conversazioni (abbreviate): sarebbe bello, vorrei avere piu tempo assieme, difficile starci dentro nelle relazione a tre, sopratutto lei) (entrambi), come si puo fare...una casa impossibile...due possibile ma complicato (entrambi)...cavolo come si può fare..?...guadagnare di più (dati gli ultimi tre anni...difficile)...problemi legali famigliari complessi (famiglia di lei/lui)e cosi....la decisione era proviamo a vedere se qualcosa cambia...ed intanto godiamocela...che finora ci è andata bene...


----------



## Simy (5 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> razza pregiata italiana docg, con varie esperienze con altre culture..e relative persone...e donne


ma che significa?


----------



## orchidea (5 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> razza pregiata italiana docg, con varie esperienze con altre culture..e relative persone...e donne


non voleva essere un offesa..................


----------



## orchidea (5 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> conversazioni (abbreviate): sarebbe bello, vorrei avere piu tempo assieme, difficile starci dentro nelle relazione a tre, sopratutto lei) (entrambi), come si puo fare...una casa impossibile...due possibile ma complicato (entrambi)...cavolo come si può fare..?...guadagnare di più (dati gli ultimi tre anni...difficile)...problemi legali famigliari complessi (famiglia di lei/lui)e cosi....la decisione era proviamo a vedere se qualcosa cambia...*ed intanto godiamocela...*che finora ci è andata bene*..*.


Perdonami... lei di sicuro.. tu no....... a menoche non ne avevi una di scorta pure te


----------



## lunaiena (5 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> conversazioni (abbreviate): sarebbe bello, vorrei avere piu tempo assieme, difficile starci dentro nelle relazione a tre, sopratutto lei) (entrambi), come si puo fare...una casa impossibile...due possibile ma complicato (entrambi)...cavolo come si può fare..?...guadagnare di più (dati gli ultimi tre anni...difficile)...problemi legali famigliari complessi (famiglia di lei/lui)e cosi....la decisione era proviamo a vedere se qualcosa cambia...ed intanto godiamocela...che finora ci è andata bene...



Ok difficolta molte ma ora??
Vuoi chiudere ??
perche ti senti la "troia di turno" spaccafamiglie...o madre ferita.....
Ricordi quando hai smesso di essere il cavaliere bianco e perche ??


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> conversazioni (abbreviate): sarebbe bello, vorrei avere piu tempo assieme, difficile starci dentro nelle relazione a tre, sopratutto lei) (entrambi), come si puo fare...una casa impossibile...due possibile ma complicato (entrambi)...cavolo come si può fare..?...guadagnare di più (dati gli ultimi tre anni...difficile)...problemi legali famigliari complessi (famiglia di lei/lui)e cosi....la decisione era proviamo a vedere se qualcosa cambia...ed intanto godiamocela...che finora ci è andata bene...


Provo a dirti cosa sembra a me che sono fuori dalla storia: non ha mai avuto l'intenzione di lasciare il marito per te. Poi i motivi possono essere tanti, non ultimo sicuramente quello dei figli, ma tu per lei eri l'amante, 100000 scuse ma se non ti ha mai detto voglio lasciare mio marito per te... tu per lei eri l'amante, questo il tuo ruolo nella sua vita. Ne consegue che ce ne potevano essere altri. In quel 'godiamocela' stava il senso della cosa, senza poi pretendere nulla


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Gennaio 2012)

*ok*

diciamo..lei se la godeva ..(magari a ..grave..prezzo di vite irreali)..io...(nel mio piccolo...beh non mi accontento necessariamente di poco..lei non è mai stata avara con me...mai) me la godevo pure...noi...idem..molto (quando insieme)


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> diciamo..lei se la godeva ..(magari a ..grave..prezzo di vite irreali)..io...(nel mio piccolo...beh non mi accontento necessariamente di poco..lei non è mai stata avara con me...mai) me la godevo pure...noi...idem..molto (quando insieme)


infatti... mi hanno spiegato che questa dovrebbe essere  la vita degli amanti...


----------



## orchidea (5 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> diciamo..lei se la godeva ..(magari a ..grave..prezzo di vite irreali)..io...(nel mio piccolo...beh non mi accontento necessariamente di poco..lei non è mai stata avara con me...mai) me la godevo pure...noi...idem..molto (quando insieme)



ok  ok.. ma ora alla fine della giostra, qual'è il tuo problema?
1. sono dipseratao perchè innamorato
2. ho paura che suo marito mi venga sotto casa e chissà cosa mi faccia
3. mi sento tradito due volte, e perchè non ha scelto me e perchè ne ha avuto pure un'altro di amante oltre me.

Cioè a 50 anni saprai cosa vorrai fare da grande no?
Cosa?


----------



## Ultimo (5 Gennaio 2012)

Ho letto a sprazzi le pagine, e non tutte, ma una mia opinione me la sono fatta.
Ospite sognava dal vivo, ed ora sta qua in questo forum a completare quella virtualità fatta di nulla! perchè penso che la virtualità sia quella che accompagna tutti i traditori.
chi tradisce ha dentro di se un'opinione che mai o quasi è quella reale, chi si vede raramente e fa sesso, chi per qualche motivo può stare più tempo assieme, ma tutti hanno solo idee e false conoscenze della realtà, che alla fine vuoi o non vuoi, è quella che tutti noi abbiamo nella nostra routinne.
Quindi basta virtualità e falsa realtà, come scritto prima riprenditi la tua vita, quella vera però.


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Gennaio 2012)

*la mia vita precedente èfinita*

disperato: no...non ancora...(ho già avuto alti e bassi, vari e molti). innamorato:..cinque anni di appagamento (non il massimo..viste le relazioni di lei...ma il massimo riferito alla nostra relazione...secondo miei metri di misura generali...alto appagamento...non  comune,,mai raggiunto...ed irrequieto lo sono...)
il marito: non ho particolarmente avversi pensieri su di lui...basta che non mi venga ad importunare
..


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Gennaio 2012)

*la falsa conoscenza ed il virtuale*

si..vero...quale è la vera conoscenza della realtà...io sarò lento e testardo..ma non è semplice da ottenersi...se c'è qualche ricetta o funzione o forma ...anche rapida benissimo (io usa dadi bio)


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Gennaio 2012)

*x lunapiena*

non so esattamente cosa fare....situazione intricatissima...ho imparato a non prendere decisioni sotto shock , stress, sottopressione. immagino che nei prossimi giorni la situazione e la realtà evolverà...ci darà chiarimenti ulteriori. settimane e mesi complicati e di sofferenze...di qui, di là, di piu, di meno,,un po per tutti, giustamente o no.
non mi sento troia spaccafamiglie ...la realtà mi dipingerebbe anche cosi.....madre ferita ipotesi da spunto di elena...
non ho smesso di essere il cavaliere bianco...alcune aree hanno colori piu sfumati...aree grigie...ogni tanto mi è andata bene,...ogni tanto male...se posso (potessi) usare tenute candide ed inamidate...lo potrei ri-essere....non so se la vita è cosi semplice....da cavaliere bianco che un adolescente (tutti) si immagina non sono diventato darth vader....spero sempre che la Forza sia con me


----------



## lunaiena (5 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> si..vero...quale è la vera conoscenza della realtà...io sarò lento e testardo..ma non è semplice da ottenersi...se c'è qualche ricetta o funzione o forma ...anche rapida benissimo (io usa dadi bio)



cavoli se hai ragione!!!!


----------



## The Cheater (5 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> non so esattamente cosa fare....situazione intricatissima...ho imparato a non prendere decisioni sotto shock , stress, sottopressione. immagino che nei prossimi giorni la situazione e la realtà evolverà...ci darà chiarimenti ulteriori. settimane e mesi complicati e di sofferenze...di qui, di là, di piu, di meno,,un po per tutti, giustamente o no.
> *non mi sento troia spaccafamiglie* ...la realtà mi dipingerebbe anche cosi.....madre ferita ipotesi da spunto di elena...
> non *ho smesso di essere il cavaliere bianco*...alcune aree hanno colori piu sfumati...aree grigie...ogni tanto mi è andata bene,...ogni tanto male...se posso (potessi) usare tenute candide ed inamidate...lo potrei ri-essere....non so se la vita è cosi semplice....da cavaliere bianco che un adolescente (tutti) si immagina non sono diventato darth vader....spero sempre che la Forza sia con me


mi sono perso qualche post, chiedo venia ma spiegami:

sei maschio o femmina??? :unhappy: 

non è che il nocciolo della questione è una imrpovvisa crisi d'identità sessuale???


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Gennaio 2012)

*io maschio.italiano*

sono l'amante di una donna sposata con un terzo amante


----------



## The Cheater (5 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> sono l'amante di una donna sposata con un terzo amante


questo l'avevo capito...solo che ogni tanto parli di te al femminile e usi altre strane modalità di descrizione della vicenda...

sicuro che, la sotto dico...cioè...tutto apposto no??? UOMO UOMO...no???

e avete 50 anni l'uno...minkia, io mi faccio paranoie a poco più di 30...quindi anche dopo i 50 succedono ste cose???

...io non ci arrivo, mi sarò chiuso in convento prima...


----------



## lunaiena (5 Gennaio 2012)

tu maschio italiano di 50anni
amante di una donna sposata con un'altro amante mi sembri un po biricchino.....
Non mi sembra ti importi del 'altro amante .....
Anzi situazione intrigante un po come dire "inaspettata" .....schok ....gulp ...che botta....!!


----------



## Simy (5 Gennaio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> questo l'avevo capito...solo che ogni tanto parli di te al femminile e usi altre strane modalità di descrizione della vicenda...
> 
> sicuro che, la sotto dico...cioè...tutto apposto no??? UOMO UOMO...no???
> 
> ...


io mi sono persa da un pezzo....


----------



## Andy (5 Gennaio 2012)

Io già alla prima pagina non avevo capito bene...
Comunque:

-sei sposato. Il tuo matrimonio è finito, non si sa perchè.
-hai l'amante, ed il fatto che tu la chiami amante significa che sei consapevole che tu non sei nessuno per lei (per definizione di amante).
-lei è sposata. In 5 anni di rapporto e non è cambiato nulla. Il nido d'amore è una bufala. Magari tu affronteresti il marito se viene da te, ma quello è incazzato più di te, perchè l'estraneo tra i due sei tu.
-lei ha un altro amante... balle. A lei piacciono i maschi e probabilmente c'è n'è qualcun altro o ce ne sarà qualcun altro, indi per lei non sei nessuno, solo una compagnia quando lei la vorrebbe. Quando un altro la attizza lei cerca un'altra compagnia. Magari tu continui ad andare bene perchè... beh, non è roba da poco avere l'harem a disposizione. Puoi anche scegliere stasera con chi fare l'amore, a seconda del colore del tuo arrapamento
-mi piacerebbe leggere la risposta di Daniele


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Gennaio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> io mi sono persa da un pezzo....


prima o poi incontreremo il minotauro...


----------



## Simy (5 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> prima o poi incontreremo il minotauro...


io tra un po incontro il mio capo che c'ho riunione.......


----------



## Andy (5 Gennaio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> io tra un po incontro il mio capo che c'ho riunione.......


Armati del filo di Arianna allora


----------



## Simy (5 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Armati del filo di Arianna allora


.......oggi mi devo armare di Katana!.....quando serve Quinty non c'è mai :incazzato:


----------



## contepinceton (5 Gennaio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Benvenuto.
> 
> Mi chiedo come puoi parlare di tradimento nei tuoi confronti da parte di una donna che non è tua moglie, né tua compagna ufficiale.
> Ti aveva promesso eterna fedeltà?
> ...


Della serie...
Quando impareremo a investire in un rapporto solo quello che ci va investito eh?


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Gennaio 2012)

*superenalotto*

ho anche giocato il super enalotto: 2 colonne 1 euro (fallimento completo). in pratica alla lei vorrei essere nella condizione di fare cosi: hai problemi di soldi per lasciare marito, ecco tot euro (1,000,0000   5,000,000...se avessi ilsuperenalotto). definisci meglio la tua posizione...senza questo ostacolo ingombrante (ok, leggiamolo come alibi, almeno in parte) dei dané...trova un miglior equilibrio. ...e poi si vedrà..cosa?....boh...anch'io non ho più la prospettiva di godere di momenti rubati (banda bassotti) né quella di particolari futuri con lei...che sarebbero comunque in discontinuità con il passato. saremmo entrambi diversi...con un passato comune ma fratturato. piu dura la frattura piu le vite tendono a divergere e cosi di solito succede che l'ex diventa un pò estraneo, e poi sempre più, a cosi allora sempre di piu anche estranei possono diventare intimi...i nuovi incontri perlomeno non presentano il retaggio di storia chiusa delle minestre riscaldate...e cosi piu liberi...e speranzosi (altra soluzione: elaborare ed abbandonare i bagagli, i ricordi, etc etc che ci fanno il cammino pesante altrimenti riprovare penso abbia scarse possibilità di riuscita), una volta lasciati non è altamente probabile ritrovarsi, come nuovi.


----------



## Andy (5 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ho anche giocato il super enalotto: *2 colonne 1 euro (fallimento completo). in pratica alla lei vorrei essere nella condizione di fare cosi: hai problemi di soldi per lasciare marito, ecco tot euro (1,000,0000   5,000,000...se avessi ilsuperenalotto). definisci meglio la tua posizione...senza questo ostacolo ingombrante (ok, leggiamolo come alibi, almeno in parte) dei dané...trova un miglior equilibrio. ...e poi si vedrà..cosa?...*.



A parte che al superenalotto non ci gioco (le probabilità di vincere qualcosa sono tali per cui perdi e basta), lei non mi sembra nemmeno dotata di sentimenti.
Una persona che ti vuole bene non detta condizioni da soddisfare affinchè si arrivi a quagliare.
Al limite ci si parla, si discute della condizione di... *entrambi...* e si può anche decidere su questa base se andare avanti (io sono disoccupato a casa dai miei oppure devo mantenere la mia ex moglie e mi rimane nulla, tu anche... ma dove cazzo dobbiamo andare... torna da tuo marito...).
Supponiamo che tu vinca il superenalotto e diventi milionario, e lo dici a lei. Quella scappa con te anche senza mutandine. E tu accetteresti? 
Il giorno dopo: caro, sai quella pelliccia di gatto soriano... e poi si tromba il barbiere perchè è figo, magari con addosso la stessa pelliccia, perchè arrapa gli uomini... quella che ha comprato con i soldi tuoi


----------



## Tubarao (5 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ho anche giocato il super enalotto: 2 colonne 1 euro (fallimento completo). in pratica alla lei vorrei essere nella condizione di fare cosi: hai problemi di soldi per lasciare marito, ecco tot euro (1,000,0000   5,000,000...se avessi ilsuperenalotto). definisci meglio la tua posizione...senza questo ostacolo ingombrante (ok, leggiamolo come alibi, almeno in parte) dei dané...trova un miglior equilibrio. ...e poi si vedrà..cosa?....boh...anch'io non ho più la prospettiva di godere di momenti rubati (banda bassotti) né quella di particolari futuri con lei...che sarebbero comunque in discontinuità con il passato. saremmo entrambi diversi...con un passato comune ma fratturato. piu dura la frattura piu le vite tendono a divergere e cosi di solito succede che l'ex diventa un pò estraneo, e poi sempre più, a cosi allora sempre di piu anche estranei possono diventare intimi...i nuovi incontri perlomeno non presentano il retaggio di storia chiusa delle minestre riscaldate...e cosi piu liberi...e speranzosi (altra soluzione: elaborare ed abbandonare i bagagli, i ricordi, etc etc che ci fanno il cammino pesante altrimenti riprovare penso abbia scarse possibilità di riuscita), una volta lasciati non è altamente probabile ritrovarsi, come nuovi.



Rabarbaro. smetti di farti le canne per favore che poi lo vedi che casino esce fuori ?


----------



## The Cheater (5 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> A parte che al superenalotto non ci gioco (le probabilità di vincere qualcosa sono tali per cui perdi e basta), lei non mi sembra nemmeno dotata di sentimenti.
> Una persona che ti vuole bene non detta condizioni da soddisfare affinchè si arrivi a quagliare.
> Al limite ci si parla, si discute della condizione di... *entrambi...* e si può anche decidere su questa base se andare avanti (io sono disoccupato a casa dai miei oppure devo mantenere la mia ex moglie e mi rimane nulla, tu anche... ma dove cazzo dobbiamo andare... torna da tuo marito...).
> *Supponiamo che tu vinca il superenalotto e diventi milionario*, e lo dici a lei. Quella scappa con te anche senza mutandine. E tu accetteresti?
> Il giorno dopo: caro, sai quella pelliccia di gatto soriano... e poi si tromba il barbiere perchè è figo, magari con addosso la stessa pelliccia, perchè arrapa gli uomini... quella che ha comprato con i soldi tuoi


io non dico niente a nessuno...cambio nome e vado all'estero per sempre...sparisco totalmente, lascio solo un po' di contanti a parenti prossimi e qualche amico...

mi dimentico mogli, fidanzate, amanti, tutti!!!


----------



## Andy (5 Gennaio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> io non dico niente a nessuno...cambio nome e vado all'estero per sempre...sparisco totalmente, lascio solo un po' di contanti a parenti prossimi e qualche amico...
> 
> mi dimentico mogli, fidanzate, amanti, tutti!!!


Idem, lo direi solo a mia madre.
A volte mi immagino col gratta e vinci... sai la supervincita che vinci 200000euro subito e 6000 euro al mese per 20 anni, con bonus finale.
Mi farei 20 copie, fotografate e certificate con la mia faccia al fianco (un pò sorridente, ma cercherei di mantenere la dignità), poi mi metterei il biglietto tra le mutande ed andrei direttamente a Roma in incognito, sparendo da casa. Cercherei il miglior NOTAIO per certificare che ho vinto, poi andrei di persona a portare il biglietto a chi di dovere.
Ma mi accontento solo di cambiare città dopo.
Se qualcuno chiede a mia madre: è andato a lavorare nel Borneo.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (5 Gennaio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> .......oggi mi devo armare di Katana!.....quando serve Quinty non c'è mai :incazzato:



'zzo vuoi?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (5 Gennaio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> io non dico niente a nessuno...cambio nome e vado all'estero per sempre...sparisco totalmente, lascio solo un po' di contanti a parenti prossimi e qualche amico...
> 
> mi dimentico mogli, fidanzate, amanti, tutti!!!



che pezzo di merda!


----------



## Simy (5 Gennaio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> 'zzo vuoi?


iange:


----------



## The Cheater (5 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Idem, lo direi solo a mia madre.
> A volte mi immagino col gratta e vinci... sai la supervincita che vinci 200000euro subito e 6000 euro al mese per 20 anni, con bonus finale.
> Mi farei 20 copie, fotografate e certificate con la mia faccia al fianco (un pò sorridente, ma cercherei di mantenere la dignità), poi mi metterei il biglietto tra le mutande ed andrei direttamente a Roma in incognito, sparendo da casa. Cercherei il miglior NOTAIO per certificare che ho vinto, poi andrei di persona a portare il biglietto a chi di dovere.
> Ma mi accontento solo di cambiare città dopo.
> Se qualcuno chiede a mia madre: è andato a lavorare nel Borneo.


si, affascinante anche i 6mila/mese con 200mila iniziali...però è come trovare un lavorazzo strapagato...

io intendo una cosa che cambia proprio vita...tipo 10milioni di euro...di quelle che prendo 100euro e per sfizio mi ci soffio il naso 

con 6mila/mese e 200mila non cambierei vita...con 10milioni letterina di saluti a tutti (proprio tutti) qualche soldino ai familiari e ADDIO!!!


----------



## Andy (5 Gennaio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> si, affascinante anche i 6mila/mese con 200mila iniziali...però è come trovare un lavorazzo strapagato...
> 
> io intendo una cosa che cambia proprio vita...tipo 10milioni di euro...di quelle che prendo 100euro e per sfizio mi ci soffio il naso
> 
> con 6mila/mese e 200mila non cambierei vita...con 10milioni letterina di saluti a tutti (proprio tutti) qualche soldino ai familiari e ADDIO!!!


Lo so, ma quelle vincite nemmeno le immagino per scherzo.
E' come dire: se vado su Marte cosa mi piacerebbe fare? Monte Olimpo o Valles Marineris?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (5 Gennaio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> iange:



scusa cucciolotta!

avevo voglia di dire "'zzo vuoi?" a qualcuno ed eri lì..... non ce l'avevo davvero con te!


----------



## The Cheater (5 Gennaio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> che pezzo di merda!


ASSOLUTAMENTE SI

IO...pieno di difetti ma fondamentalmente una brava persona in condizioni normali...in condizione di grosso potere un clamoroso pezzo di merda...cheapeau!!!
:up:


----------



## geko (5 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ho anche giocato il super enalotto: 2 colonne 1 euro (fallimento completo). in pratica alla lei vorrei essere nella condizione di fare cosi: hai problemi di soldi per lasciare marito, ecco tot euro (1,000,0000   5,000,000...se avessi ilsuperenalotto). definisci meglio la tua posizione...senza questo ostacolo ingombrante (ok, leggiamolo come alibi, almeno in parte) dei dané...trova un miglior equilibrio. ...e poi si vedrà..cosa?....boh...anch'io non ho più la prospettiva di godere di momenti rubati (banda bassotti) né quella di particolari futuri con lei...che sarebbero comunque in discontinuità con il passato. saremmo entrambi diversi...con un passato comune ma fratturato. piu dura la frattura piu le vite tendono a divergere e cosi di solito succede che l'ex diventa un pò estraneo, e poi sempre più, a cosi allora sempre di piu anche estranei possono diventare intimi...i nuovi incontri perlomeno non presentano il retaggio di storia chiusa delle minestre riscaldate...e cosi piu liberi...e speranzosi (altra soluzione: elaborare ed abbandonare i bagagli, i ricordi, etc etc che ci fanno il cammino pesante altrimenti riprovare penso abbia scarse possibilità di riuscita), una volta lasciati non è altamente probabile ritrovarsi, come nuovi.


Ma perché non lo capisco? :sbatti:

Ma che c'entra la banda bassotti? :sbatti:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (5 Gennaio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> si, affascinante anche i 6mila/mese con 200mila iniziali...però è come trovare un lavorazzo strapagato...
> 
> io intendo una cosa che cambia proprio vita...tipo 10milioni di euro...di quelle che prendo 100euro e per sfizio mi ci soffio il naso
> 
> con 6mila/mese e 200mila non cambierei vita...con 10milioni letterina di saluti a tutti (proprio tutti) qualche soldino ai familiari e ADDIO!!!


ma sei proprio merda! ma non vuoi bene a nessuno tu?


----------



## Andy (5 Gennaio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> scusa cucciolotta!
> 
> avevo voglia di dire "'zzo vuoi?" a qualcuno ed eri lì..... non ce l'avevo davvero con te!


In realtà ce l'aveva con me


----------



## The Cheater (5 Gennaio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> ma sei proprio merda! ma non vuoi bene a nessuno tu?


io amo tanta gente invece...infatti lascerei soldini a tante persone


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (5 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> In realtà ce l'aveva con me


e tu invece 'zzo vuoi?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (5 Gennaio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> io amo tanta gente invece...infatti lascerei soldini a tante persone


e spariresti! 

No, no, sei proprio merda, e non vuoi bene a nessuno!


----------



## The Cheater (5 Gennaio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> e spariresti!
> 
> No, no, sei proprio merda, e non vuoi bene a nessuno!


ma dai...si fa per dire...credo che nemmeno rimarrei vivo nel leggere 10milioni...

comunque lascerei l'italia al 100%........



......chissà con chi....


----------



## Andy (5 Gennaio 2012)

Bisogna sparire.
Se no ti rapiscono e chiedono pure il riscatto da sopra.
E poi già mi immagino lo zio che non vedi da 30anni: 
carissimo, ehm, senti, io volevo aprire una attività, e così, cioè, sai, mio caro nipote, io ti penso sempre, lo sai? Ora non vorrei, che tu pensassi male, ma ti assicuro che non è così.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (5 Gennaio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ma dai...si fa per dire...credo che nemmeno rimarrei vivo nel leggere 10milioni...
> 
> comunque lascerei l'italia al 100%........
> 
> ...




anch'io lascerei l'Italia...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (5 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Bisogna sparire.
> Se no ti rapiscono e chiedono pure il riscatto da sopra.
> E poi già mi immagino lo zio che non vedi da 30anni:
> carissimo, ehm, senti, io volevo aprire una attività, e così, cioè, sai, mio caro nipote, io ti penso sempre, lo sai? Ora non vorrei, che tu pensassi male, ma ti assicuro che non è così.



I miei zii sono tutti ricchi, quindi non avrei problemi di quel tipo


----------



## Simy (5 Gennaio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> scusa cucciolotta!
> 
> avevo voglia di dire "'zzo vuoi?" a qualcuno ed eri lì..... non ce l'avevo davvero con te!


ti voglio bene! :smile:


----------



## The Cheater (5 Gennaio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> I miei zii sono tutti ricchi, quindi non avrei problemi di quel tipo


vabè...bisogna vedere cosa intendi per ricchi...imprenditori che se la passano bene ad esempio oppure nobili ereditieri...

nel primo caso, o simili, avere un parente con 10milioni fa diventare tutti improvvisamente poveri...nel secondo caso o simi invece...behh sai, non è escluso che anche questi si facciano sentire per un caffettino  

comunque si, lasciare l'italia subito senza dare spiegazioni...giusto un "fidati di me, mi farò sentire" alla propria donna/uomo e quasi quasi nemmeno questo...

...stare fuori qualche tempo e poi tornare per incasso...sparire nuovamente e nel frattempo capire come gestire i quattrini, perchè scordati la possibilità di prendere milioni in contanti e portarli nella borsetta all'estero


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (5 Gennaio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ti voglio bene! :smile:



amnmmmmmmorina mia!!! è vero che se vinci al superenalotto non sparisci???


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Gennaio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> e tu invece 'zzo vuoi?


vuoi dirlo anche a me?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (5 Gennaio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> vabè...bisogna vedere cosa intendi per ricchi...imprenditori che se la passano bene ad esempio oppure nobili ereditieri...
> 
> nel primo caso, o simili, avere un parente con 10milioni fa diventare tutti improvvisamente poveri...nel secondo caso o simi invece...behh sai, non è escluso che anche questi si facciano sentire per un caffettino
> 
> ...



per il grassettato: ribadisco che sei merda!

Per gli zii....... sono ricchi per vari motivi e comunque ci vogliamo tutti tanto tanto bene e siamo una famiglia felice per cui se vincessi 10 milioni e me ne chiedessero un po' (cosa che credo non farebbero) glieli darei!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (5 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> vuoi dirlo anche a me?


no, a te no, dai!


----------



## Andy (5 Gennaio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> per il grassettato: ribadisco che sei merda!
> 
> Per gli zii....... sono ricchi per vari motivi e comunque ci vogliamo tutti tanto tanto bene e siamo una famiglia felice per cui se vincessi 10 milioni e me ne chiedessero un po' (cosa che credo non farebbero) glieli darei!


Ma ha ragione. Lo faresti anche tu 
Ho alcuni zii che non sono ricchi ma stanno molto bene economicamente: a parole sono tutti bravi, poi li vedi scannarsi per il salone da quattro soldi di mia nonna...


----------



## The Cheater (5 Gennaio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> per il grassettato: ribadisco che sei merda!
> 
> Per gli zii....... sono ricchi per vari motivi e comunque ci vogliamo tutti tanto tanto bene e siamo una famiglia felice per cui se vincessi 10 milioni e me ne chiedessero un po' (cosa che credo non farebbero) glieli darei!


ddaaaaaaiiii...sono merda ma è tutto legato ad avere in tasca 10milioni...

possibilità remotissime...quindi va bene, accetto la critica:up:

...e accetto anche l'idea di essere considerato merda ma avere in mano 10milioni


----------



## Andy (5 Gennaio 2012)

Ma io me ne andrei in giro ben volentieri con 10 milioni in tasca e col cartellino in fronte: sono uno stronzo (e fra parentesi: quindi sono uno di voi)


----------



## Simy (5 Gennaio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> amnmmmmmmorina mia!!! è vero che se vinci al superenalotto non sparisci???


assolutamente no!!!!!!!! ti sembro una che sparisce io!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Andy (5 Gennaio 2012)

Parlando di stronzi, mi ha contattato una ragazza, bruttina, ma l'amica nella foto è topa.

Che faccio?


----------



## Tubarao (5 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Parlando di stronzi, mi ha contattato una ragazza, bruttina, ma l'amica nella foto è topa.
> 
> Che faccio?


Esci con la bruttina e vedi se si può combinare qualcosa con la topa.


----------



## Andy (5 Gennaio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Esci con la bruttina e vedi se si può combinare qualcosa con la topa.


Sì, ma proprio brutta. E magari l'amica lo è solo alla lontana. Rischiosino. Per chattare non è che mi prenda molto...


----------



## The Cheater (5 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Sì, ma proprio brutta. E magari l'amica lo è solo alla lontana. Rischiosino. Per chattare non è che mi prenda molto...


...quelle brutte sono più porche


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Sì, ma proprio brutta. E magari l'amica lo è solo alla lontana. Rischiosino. Per chattare non è che mi prenda molto...


La foto con l'amica topa può denotare:
a) Autoironia e autostima
b) Poca furbizia

fai voi...


----------



## Andy (5 Gennaio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ...quelle brutte sono più porche


... perchè so disperate.
Vabbè, ora lo sono anche io, ma per amore, visto quello che è successo, ma non tanto da trovare un'alternativa di questo tipo.


----------



## Andy (5 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> La foto con l'amica topa può denotare:
> a) Autoironia e autostima
> b) Poca furbizia
> 
> fai voi...


C'è n'è una in cui lei è sola (quindi è chiaro lei chi sia), ma un'altra in cui sta seduta con una amica e un altro ragazzo pelato...
Forse è semplicemente un'altra foto e non ne aveva altre, per cui ha scelto di metterla ugualmente.


----------



## Andy (5 Gennaio 2012)

Lascio perdere


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (5 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Parlando di stronzi, mi ha contattato una ragazza, bruttina, ma l'amica nella foto è topa.
> 
> Che faccio?



ma dove ti ha contattato?


----------



## Sole (5 Gennaio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ...quelle brutte sono più porche


Ma non è vero!


----------



## Andy (5 Gennaio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> ma dove ti ha contattato?


Una specie di Chat, con foto e profili, nella mia città


----------



## Lostris (5 Gennaio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma non è vero!


Lo dici perchè sei brutta o perchè sei porca?? Ah ah ah

Comunque hai ragione, non è vero...


----------



## Sole (5 Gennaio 2012)

Lostris ha detto:


> Lo dici perchè sei brutta o perchè sei porca?? Ah ah ah
> 
> Comunque hai ragione, non è vero...


----------



## The Cheater (5 Gennaio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma non è vero!


nel senso che le brutte non sono più porche o nel senso che anche le belle sono porche???


----------



## Sole (5 Gennaio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> nel senso che le brutte non sono più porche o nel senso che anche le belle sono porche???


Allora. Ti dico come la vedo io.

Le belle donne sono di due tipi. Le belle per cui il sesso è secondario, poco più che uno strumento: per loro l'essenziale è sentirsi molto fighe, molto guardate e molto desiderate. Quelle possono trarre in inganno. Io e mio marito le chiamiamo 'fighesecche'.

Poi ci sono le belle donne a cui piace tanto fare sesso. Magari se la tirano meno, forse sono meno appariscenti, ma nella sostanza rendono di più (tradotto nella tua lingua: sono più porche).

Le brutte boh, non lo so. Se una persona mi piace e mi prende difficilmente riesco a vederla brutta. Quindi non so risponderti.


----------



## Andy (5 Gennaio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Le brutte boh, non lo so. Se una persona mi piace e mi prende difficilmente riesco a vederla brutta. Quindi non so risponderti.


Funziona come per tutti, anche per gli uomini.
Quando non ci si riesce ci si deprime.
Appena c'è lo spiraglio ci si ficca lo stesso, anche se poi tutto quel sentimento non c'è.
Magari poi quelsentimento lo scopri per un'altra persona e ti senti frustrato/a.


----------



## tesla (5 Gennaio 2012)

passo a volo radente per depositare la mia perla di saggezza: chi mente, lo fa sempre.
cosa ti aspettavi da lei? ha mentito a suo marito per 5 anni, ha mentito a te. 
TAAACCCC


----------



## contepinceton (5 Gennaio 2012)

Lostris ha detto:


> Effettivamente pare strano...
> .. però riflettendoci io lo capisco.
> Insomma quando non è una botta e via, ma si sviluppa una storia clandestina parallela può essere che tra gli amanti si creino i presupposti di una relazione quasi 'esclusiva' (lo so, fa un pò ridere.. ehm), partner ufficiali permettendo. Dipende sempre dal tipo di storia che si crea.
> 
> ...


Mah...mah...mah...
Mia cara Lostris...
Io conosco almeno due casi in cui le signore in questione sono fedelissime al loro amante...
Ma sono casi in cui amante non è un tizio con cui ci scopo e basta...ma un uomo con cui sono molto coinvolte emotivamente ( uso un termine caro a Sabina). Per esempio sono stato molto curioso della storia di Sabina, e lei mi ha spiegato una montagna di cose, emozioni, sentimenti e sensazioni che mi hanno lasciato turbato non poco.
Ci sono persone che appunto avevano un muro o un recinto che le proteggeva...poi è arrivato lui...che è stato ben oltre un povero ezechiele lupo che soffia...

Sono due percorsi paralleli...
C'è chi dice...ma chi se nefrega....eh?
Il mio è un experimentum mundi...mi piace rapportarmi alle persone trombandole...più ne trombo meglio sto...e che ci sarà di male...e sanno solo questo...fatta partire la giostra...non se ne esce più...
Perchè? O poffarre...non avevi mai detto Giove maiale eh? Non l'avevi mai detto...perchè ti dicevano arriveranno fulmini e saette...e invece non accade nulla di tutto ciò...scopri che se dici Giove Maiale...c'è Afrodite che perde un pelo dalla figa no?

Per altre persone è diverso...non avrebbero mai pensato di trovare una persona con cui sarebbero riuscite ad arrivare a tanto no?

Pensa a tutte quelle che vivono l'amore come un comodo e caldo affetto...e arriva lui...un corsaro imbestialito...che ti prende e ti fa solcare i mari della passione...no?

Poi impari la vera esperienza mistica no?
Impari che nella vita va dribblata la maledizione del conte e il maleficio delle maestre piangenti. No?

Poi ohi...ehm...non lo so...
Come faccio a dire qui...che esistono tante donne che hanno voglia di fare le matte...ogni tanto?
Ma per loro non è tradire...ma staccare la spina un attimo no?


----------



## contepinceton (5 Gennaio 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> passo a volo radente per depositare la mia perla di saggezza: chi mente, lo fa sempre.
> cosa ti aspettavi da lei? ha mentito a suo marito per 5 anni, ha mentito a te.
> TAAACCCC


Si cazzo...
Ma io amo moltissimo le bugie bianche...
Amano moltissimo quel saper far finta di nulla...quel soprassedere...
Amo quel so e non so...
Vedo e non vedo...
Amo all'infinito la mia bandiera...dove non vedo, non sento non parlo...

E finchè campo seminerò morte e distruzione...contro tutte quelle persone che passano la vita a guardare la pagliuzza nell'occhio altrui e non vedono quel cazzo di travone che impedisce loro di metteri in discussione no?

Siamo in un mondo in cui predicano la correttezza nei rapporti quelli che sanno benissimo di essere manchevoli...
Ah ma tanto basta chiedere scusa no?

Bene dice il Cristo...
Caricano le persone di pesi che loro non vogliono toccare neanche con un dito...

La vera ipocrisia da combattere è quella in cui...
Ah vero io sono traditore...ti ho tradito...ti ho mentito: chi se ne frega?
Io esigo che tu sia sincero con me no?

Invece ragiono in termini che tutti possono peccare...
Qua nessuno è santo...

E come mettersi assieme ad una persona che poi sarà con te peggio di un dio cattivo e vendicativo?
Misericordia e non sacrificio io voglio!


----------



## tesla (5 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma per loro non è tradire...ma staccare la spina un attimo no?


alllooooooooora, bisogna sempre dire la stessa cosa. 
ma che se la ficchino nel c**o quella spina, con licenza permettendo, vuoi capire o no che staccare quella spina ha dei risvolti se si viene scoperti? che distruggi delle persone? 
vuoi staccare la spina? ciao, vai e stacca quanto vuoi, ma non all'interno della MIA vita, del mio equilibrio, della mia salute mentale


----------



## The Cheater (5 Gennaio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Allora. Ti dico come la vedo io.
> 
> Le belle donne sono di due tipi. Le belle per cui il sesso è secondario, poco più che uno strumento: per loro l'essenziale è sentirsi molto fighe, molto guardate e molto desiderate. Quelle possono trarre in inganno. Io e mio marito le chiamiamo 'fighesecche'.
> 
> ...


perfetta la tua analisi...io ne ho conosciute di tutti i tipi, ma diciamo "di recente" mi è andata sempre bene 

non c'è niente di meglio di una veramente bella quanto veramente porca (o passionale volendo usare un termine più elegante, ma porca piace di più)

si è sempre detto delle mediterranee...posso dire che l'unica americana che mi sono fatto fu stupefacente...della serie "i porno fanno ridere"... e lo faceva con amore pure


----------



## Andy (5 Gennaio 2012)

Le mediterranee sono balle in cui non credo. Ce lo diciamo perchè stanno da noi...
Sono come tante altre, e le racchione stanno anche qui.
In proporzione direi anzi, che sono più le racchione.

Poi certo che c'è sempre quella bella (ah, le MEDITERRANEE!!!).


----------



## contepinceton (5 Gennaio 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> alllooooooooora, bisogna sempre dire la stessa cosa.
> ma che se la ficchino nel c**o quella spina, con licenza permettendo, vuoi capire o no che staccare quella spina ha dei risvolti se si viene scoperti? che distruggi delle persone?
> vuoi staccare la spina? ciao, vai e stacca quanto vuoi, ma non all'interno della MIA vita, del mio equilibrio, della mia salute mentale


Senti...
Lo capisci o no che i molti rapporti di coppia si evolvono in certe direzioni?
Eh?
Bisogna osare no?
Ok ti dico nervi saldi...
Non mento...
Ora io ho bisogno di staccare la spina...
Tu che fai?

Perchè dici MIA vita e non NOSTRA vita? Eh?
Perchè stare con te significa diventare tuo suddito eh?

Cosa sono allora queste forme di amore morboso eh?

Bello no sentirsi dire...
Ehi ma se la do via...do via del mio e non del tuo no?


----------



## Andy (5 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti...
> Lo capisci o no che i molti rapporti di coppia si evolvono in certe direzioni?
> Eh?
> Bisogna osare no?
> ...


Sì, ma Tesla dice: poi i conti si fanno con l'oste, non scordartelo


----------



## contepinceton (5 Gennaio 2012)

*ci ho pensato su.*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> dopo 5 anni il marito ha scoperto tutto..ed è un gran casino...nel frattemmpo io scopro che lei andava anche con altri uomini. che devo fare?


1) CHI è lei per te?
Chi è lei dentro di te?

2) Analizza la tua vita sentimentale...da quel che ho letto è stata burrascosa...ma tu sai come si sta a convivere, sai come è il matrimonio, sai come è essere padre.

3) In questi cinque anni ti sei imbarcato in una storia con una donna sposata. E magari assieme siete riusciti a vivere il meglio del meglio del meglio. Sapevi che non potevi certo imporle di lasciare suo marito, sapevi anche che ci sono lati immensamente positivi nella non convivenza forzata eh?

Il fatto che lei abbia anche altri uomini è irrilevante.
Irrilevante.
Chiedile solo una cosa: Tu dici che sono nel tuo cuore. Ok. Sto bene lì. Non mi serve altro, mi hai sempre trattato come un principe, come un re...mi hai fatto sentire l'uomo più bello e importante del mondo...mi hanno riferito che vedi anche altri uomini oltre che a me...tuo diritto...io non voglio possedere te e la tua vita. Mi ha fatto male dentro sapere ste cose che tu tenevi per te, perchè le consideravi cose solo tue. Scusami se per malasorte ho invaso il tuo terreno di nessuno. 

Dovresti incazzarti solo se lei è stata PER NULLA DISPONIBILE NEI TUOI CONFRONTI...e scopri di venire per lei...dopo ogni altro casin della sua vita. 

Ora lei è nell'occhio del ciclone...CAZZOOOOOOOOOOOOO...ora è lei nei guai con suo marito. Ti rendi conto?

Il gran casino è per lei...non per te.
No?

Proteggila in tutto e per tutto se la ami.
E se ha anche altri che cosa t'importa eh?

Ohi hai 50 anni...
Non sei un pischello eh?

Se suo marito ora la caccia via...
Tu l'accoglierai a braccia aperte?

Cosa hai tu da offrire a questa donna colpevole di essere la tua amante?

In cinque anni...
Sono due le cose...
E parlo per me...
In cinque anni una donna mette dentro di me...radici profondissime...e adoro all'inverosimile che una donna non abbia nessuna paura, ma nessuna, di coltivarmi come un giardino dai fiori bellissimi.
Ogni giorno le dico...ricordati che se è necessario io non ho paura...se è necessario...salgo sulla motozappa...e ritrasformo questo bellissimo giardino in zolle di terra...pur di salvarti...ricordatelo...

Cinque anni...
Fidati...se in cinque anni non ha piantato niente...
Che te frega...
Hai osservato per cinque fottutissimi anni...una pianta secca che non cresce...

Ma dio di quel dio...

Ma come cazzo viviamo, il tempo eh?
Intensamente o superficialmente?

Cinque anni del Conte sono un'eternità...

Lo dicevo ieri...a lei...
Guarda...guarda...quanta strada hai fatto nell'ultimo anno...quante cose...quante prospettive...

Ehi cucciolo...
La ami?
Ora lei ha bisogno di te eh?

O se suo marito viene in cerca di te che gli dirai?
Ah sai non è colpa mia quella troia di tua moglie era lei che mi veniva dietro?

Siamo pieni di omuncoli...
Sfigati...
Che come saprofiti...
Danno da intendere alle signore sposate...
E sono i primi scaricabarili quando le acque si fanno cattive...

Cazzo...CAZZO....

E' il tuo turno di mostrare chi sei e quanto vali no?

Sempre sempre...sempre ho visto montagne di idioti sboroni...io qua, io là...io su io giù...e io là a fare il deficente...IL BUFFONE...
Un brutto giorno arrivano le vere disgrazie...
Ed eccomi lì...
GUarda con tutte le tue parole...NON HAI NIENTE...e guarda me...IL BUFFONE...IL NANO IDIOTA...IL DEMENTE...

Guarda....granai pieni ovunque...
TI serve qualcosa...prendi pure...

No?

Ovvio cosa trovano di così mai interessante certe donne in me?
OVVIO IL MIO ESSERE UN BUFFONE NO?

Guarda un fake...di quelli colossali no?


----------



## contepinceton (5 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Sì, ma Tesla dice: poi i conti si fanno con l'oste, non scordartelo


Ok...
Oste quanto ti devo?
Non scassarmi i maroni...
TI compero l'intera osteria...
Non sono un poveraccio.

Andy...
E' l'ammmmmorrrrrrrrreeeeee
CHe oltre a farti sentire le farfalle...
Ha il vizio di farti vedere le persone come non sono...

Ho capito come fa una donna a far crescere l'amore che io ho per lei...
Non sai con la fedeltà...CHE ME NESBATTOICOGLIONI...

Ma con quello che lei è...
COn quello che fa...
E sei lì e la guardi...

E ti dici...
Ma dio quanto figa è...
Per solo come riesce a darne fuori eh?


----------



## tesla (5 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ehi ma se la do via...do via del mio e non del tuo no?


ma tu ragioni pensando che si perda una cosa di cui a te  frega niente.
mentre a me frega eccome; mi tradisci? distruggi i miei sogni, le mie illusioni, mi spezzi il cuore.
è come se a te  infliggessero un colpo per il quale da quell'istante non potrai mai più sederti a un organo, non potrai mai più sentire fluire la musica dalle dita, leggerla con l'anima, ascoltarla, viverla, abbracciarla col pensiero.
da quel momento tu non potrai più farlo perchè una persona te ne ha privato col suo comportamento... come ti sentiresti?


----------



## Andy (5 Gennaio 2012)

In questo sono d'accordo con Tesla.
Faccio quello che voglio, io sono io non ti devo nulla. Ok, va bene, d'accordo, auguri.
E' più il comportamento di chi non se ne importa di chi invece se ne importa.
Lo so, forse l'ammmmooooooooooooreeee è un sentimento deleterio, proprio per questo, ma purtroppo esiste e non si può spegnere a comando.
*E siccome è un bel sentimento, forse le cose belle della vita le dovremmo tutti preservare e difendere. *Per cui un traditore che fa del male, sapendolo, non dovrebbe avere tanta condiscendenza. Alla fine fa del male ad un'altra persona (volente o nolente) e gli si dovrebbe rispondere: _sei un cane. Stai bene? Auguri, ma non tornare all'ovile, che a quello lo consolo io._


----------



## elena_ (5 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> voi avevate dei progetti?..come é possibile fare progetti tipo medio lungo...e difatti bombardamento in corso. siamo stati benissimo..ed anche lei..ne sono..credo..sicuro
> lei conosceva i tuoi figli?si...ed io suoi. ci eravamo conosciuti cosi..in spiaggia.abbiano fatto anche qualche giornata insieme-piacevole, senza problemi (immagina pianificazione e rischio immenso)
> 
> e poi, cosa ancora più importante, lei ha un lavoro? è indipendente economicamente? no, anzi proprieta (non ricchi, ma mesi iuttosto bene) e reddito (lei sua segretaria, casalinga,madre di figli)
> ...


al di là di lapsus freudiani o meno
non ho capito la storia del cavaliere bianco
ho capito che la separazione dei tuoi a suo tempo ti ha ferito e hai proiettato ciò che ti è successo sul vissuto tuo e di tua madre, identificandoti con lei

quanto alla storia con la tua amante, stai molto attento
perché tu non hai niente da perdere, sei già separato, i tuoi conti li hai già fatti, non navighi nell'oro
lei secondo me ti è capitata senza cercarla
mi hai colpito moltissimo quando hai detto che non sei mai stato così bene "in relazione" con una persona, perché è la stessa cosa che il mio uomo dice sempre di me (N.B. il mio uomo è ancora separato in casa e sua moglie ha sempre saputo tutto di noi)

può essere che lei cerchi un paraculo? può essere che lei cerchi il modo di svincolarsi da suo marito facendosi aiutare economicamente? (scusa di nuovo la crudezza)


----------



## contepinceton (5 Gennaio 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> ma tu ragioni pensando che si perda una cosa di cui a te  frega niente.
> mentre a me frega eccome; mi tradisci? distruggi i miei sogni, le mie illusioni, mi spezzi il cuore.
> è come se a te  infliggessero un colpo per il quale da quell'istante non potrai mai più sederti a un organo, non potrai mai più sentire fluire la musica dalle dita, leggerla con l'anima, ascoltarla, viverla, abbracciarla col pensiero.
> da quel momento tu non potrai più farlo perchè una persona te ne ha privato col suo comportamento... come ti sentiresti?


[video=youtube;tSxcXdXqLvA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tSxcXdXqLvA&feature=related[/video]

Ma la mia vita non è in funzione di suonare l'organo...


----------



## Flavia (5 Gennaio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> quanto alla storia con la tua amante, stai molto attento
> perché tu non hai niente da perdere, sei già separato, i tuoi conti li hai già fatti, non navighi nell'oro
> lei secondo me ti è capitata senza cercarla
> mi hai colpito moltissimo quando hai detto che non sei mai stato così bene "in relazione" con una persona, perché è la stessa cosa che il mio uomo dice sempre di me (N.B. il mio uomo è ancora separato in casa e sua moglie ha sempre saputo tutto di noi)
> ...


In alcune relazioni c'è chi ragiona col cuore, ma attenzione perchè esistono persone che tutti i loro pensieri li fanno filtrare attraverso il loro portafoglio: il loro tornaconto prima di tutto.
E chi nella relazione ha messo il cuore è destinato a soffrire.


----------



## orchidea (6 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ho anche giocato il super enalotto: 2 colonne 1 euro (fallimento completo). in pratica alla lei vorrei essere nella condizione di fare cosi: hai problemi di soldi per lasciare marito, ecco tot euro (1,000,0000 5,000,000...se avessi ilsuperenalotto). definisci meglio la tua posizione...senza questo ostacolo ingombrante (ok, leggiamolo come alibi, almeno in parte) dei dané...trova un miglior equilibrio. ...e poi si vedrà..cosa?....boh...anch'io non ho più la prospettiva di godere di momenti rubati (banda bassotti) né quella di particolari futuri con lei...che sarebbero comunque in discontinuità con il passato. saremmo entrambi diversi...con un passato comune ma fratturato. piu dura la frattura piu le vite tendono a divergere e cosi di solito succede che l'ex diventa un pò estraneo, e poi sempre più, a cosi allora sempre di piu anche estranei possono diventare intimi...i nuovi incontri perlomeno non presentano il retaggio di storia chiusa delle minestre riscaldate...e cosi piu liberi...e speranzosi (altra soluzione: elaborare ed abbandonare i bagagli, i ricordi, etc etc che ci fanno il cammino pesante altrimenti riprovare penso abbia scarse possibilità di riuscita), una volta lasciati non è altamente probabile ritrovarsi, come nuovi.


nonstante la miia conoscenza di tre lingue, perdonami  ma un filo logico no?
scusa eh.... non vuole essere una critica, se non costruttiva.......
fatto sta che supernalotto o no, LEI NON TI VUOLE!!!!!
LEI e' SPOSATA, LEI HA L'AMANTE DELL'AMANTE....
bha......


----------



## Nocciola (6 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si cazzo...
> Ma io amo moltissimo le bugie bianche...
> Amano moltissimo quel saper far finta di nulla...quel soprassedere...
> Amo quel so e non so...
> ...



Quotone:up:

E ancor peggio quelli che sono manchevoli e nemmeno chiedono scusa....incredibile!

Sai ho tradito mio marito e sicuramente non sono stata sincera. Ho preferito stare zitta e tentare di salvare il mio matrimonio. Ma il peso della mia non sincerità lo vivo tutti i giorni. 
Forse hai ragione tu quando si ama l'essere sinceri viene naturale....
Nell'amicizia invece non riesco a mentire, non so se do' più importanza a questa che all'amore ma per me il vero amico è quello che sa dirti in faccia quando sbagli e se lo stimi lo ascolti, ti metti in discussione e poi decidi il da farsi.
Ringrazio Dio di avere amici così..

Scusa forse sono andata O.t. rispetto al tuo post ma mi ha fatto riflettere


----------



## The Cheater (6 Gennaio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quotone:up:
> 
> E ancor peggio quelli che sono manchevoli e nemmeno chiedono scusa....incredibile!
> 
> ...


In amicizia non c'è tradimento...esistono i torti, le delusioni, le cattiverie e altro...
...ma non il tradimento, quello fisico...

È molto più semplice essere sincero con gli amici...

"l'amicizia non è altro che l'amore senza la componente sessuale in mezzo"
...lo disse non ricordo chi...


----------



## Andy (6 Gennaio 2012)

Molte persone confondono e paragonano amicizia e amore...
L'amicizia è una via molto più facile. 
E' facile essere amici, perchè non devi nulla, basta stare al gioco e ti ritrovi con tanti amici e magari a ricoprire i tuoi momenti disolitudine. Ma non devi nulla.
Un consiglio? Gratis
Una pacca sulla spalla? Gratis
Un amico che ti tradisce? Ma vaffanculo, fai quello che vuoi, un secondo dopo penso ad altro.
Un amico che ti vuole bene? Ottimo, sai che se hai voglia di farti un aperitivo ci esci insieme e ci racconti la tua vita. Poi ognuno a casa sua.
In un amore che si pensa corriposto e che si pensa di provare è moooolto diverso.
Una persona che mette davanti il valore dell'amicizia sull'amore è perchè... non prova amore. 
Vorrei vedere l'amico che invece per il suo amore rinuncerebbe per l'amicizia... nei fatti. Io ho visto solo puttanate a parole.
E' certo: il compagno ti tradisce e c'è l'amico che ti consola: avercene amici così...
Ma se ami, e non vi è tradimento, se vi è lealtà, chiarezza, onestà, l'amico può accomodarsi sul pianerottolo...


----------



## Nocciola (6 Gennaio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> In amicizia non c'è tradimento...esistono i torti, le delusioni, le cattiverie e altro...
> ...ma non il tradimento, quello fisico...
> 
> È molto più semplice essere sincero con gli amici...
> ...


sono d'accordo. Proprio perchè è più semplice mi aspetto che i miei amici lo siano con me tanto quanto lo sono io
Il tradimento della fiducia riposta in un amico è comunque un tradimento....


----------



## Nocciola (6 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Molte persone confondono e paragonano amicizia e amore...
> *L'amicizia è una via molto più facile.
> E' facile essere amici, perchè non devi nulla, basta stare al gioco e ti ritrovi con tanti amici e magari a ricoprire i tuoi momenti disolitudine. Ma non devi nulla.
> Un consiglio? Gratis
> ...


No questa non è amicizia è conoscenza.
Ho un rapporto molto più profondo con i miei amici. Ovvio i veri amici si contano sulle dita di una mano e a volte avanzano.......
Io non metto davanti nulla all'amore, e sono d'accordo con te. Ma non posso pensare alla mia vita senza i miei amici più cari, posso fare a meno delle mie conoscenze ma non dei miei amici.


----------



## Andy (6 Gennaio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il tradimento della fiducia riposta in un amico è comunque un tradimento....


Non si può paragonare questo ad una pena d'amore.
Assolutamente.
E' di tipo diverso, è il tradimento della spia, di colui che si presenta a casa tua ben vestito per venderti un prodotto, e poi scopre che è venuto a rubare.
Ci stai male, molto male.
Ma la notte dormi tranquillamente sul tuo cuscino.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Non si può paragonare questo ad una pena d'amore.
> Assolutamente.
> E' di tipo diverso, è il tradimento della spia, di colui che si presenta a casa tua ben vestito per venderti un prodotto, e poi scopre che è venuto a rubare.
> Ci stai male, molto male.
> Ma la notte dormi tranquillamente sul tuo cuscino.


Non lo stavo paragonando, ma da qui a pensare di dormire tranquilla se un amico mi tradisce ce ne passa.
Ho la sensazione, scusa se mi permetto, che tu non abbia mai avuto amici veri


----------



## Andy (6 Gennaio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> No questa non è amicizia è conoscenza.
> Ho un rapporto molto più profondo con i miei amici. Ovvio i veri amici si contano sulle dita di una mano e a volte avanzano.......
> Io non metto davanti nulla all'amore, e sono d'accordo con te. Ma non posso pensare alla mia vita senza i miei amici più cari, posso fare a meno delle mie conoscenze ma non dei miei amici.


No, la conoscenza è vedere una persona ogni tanto e chiedere ciao, come stai.
Una conoscenza non esce con te quando la chiami per passare una serata e raccontare dei tuoi problemi.
Proprio perchè non hai quell'intimità per concedergli ciò.
Quando si hanno tanti "amici" è un parlare in maniera falsa: quasi tutti sono conoscenze, pochi amici veri.
E con quei pochi che fai le cose che ho scritto io, non con le conoscenze.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> No, la conoscenza è vedere una persona ogni tanto e chiedere ciao, come stai.
> Una conoscenza non esce con te quando la chiami per passare una serata e raccontare dei tuoi problemi.
> Proprio perchè non hai quell'intimità per concedergli ciò.
> Quando si hanno tanti "amici" è un parlare in maniera falsa: quasi tutti sono conoscenze, pochi amici veri.
> E con quei pochi che fai le cose che ho scritto io, non con le conoscenze.


Ma se scrivi che se un amico ti tradisce tu dici va fan culo e un attimo dopo pensi ad altro mi chiedo che amicizia sia.
Se il mio migliore amico mi tradisse in qualche modo, a me crollerebbe parte del mio mondo. Sarebbe per me un perdita difficile da digerire, certo andrei avanti ma con un forte dolore.


----------



## Andy (6 Gennaio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non lo stavo paragonando, ma da qui a pensare di dormire tranquilla se un amico mi tradisce ce ne passa.
> Ho la sensazione, scusa se mi permetto, che tu non abbia mai avuto amici veri


E io, scusa se mi permetto, che tu non abbia dovuto fare delle scelte o subire delle scelte davanti quelli che pensavi amici veri.
Io ne ho avuti, eccome. E pensavo quello che affermi tu.
Ma quando ci sono state le diramazioni nella vita, l'amico viene dopo l'amore o i fatti in casa propria.
Te lo assicuro.
Se mi parli di amici veri, evidentemente dai tu troppa importanza a situazioni che permangono nella tua mente.
Come feci io.
Come si dice: fin quando la sera ci si incontra sul muretto è fantastico. Poi si diventa grandi ed ognuno deve pensare alla sua vita.


----------



## Andy (6 Gennaio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma se scrivi che se un amico ti tradisce tu dici va fan culo e un attimo dopo pensi ad altro *mi chiedo che amicizia sia*.
> Se il mio migliore amico mi tradisse in qualche modo, a me crollerebbe parte del mio mondo. Sarebbe per me un perdita difficile da digerire, certo andrei avanti ma con un forte dolore.


Io ti ripeto: amore e amicizia sono due cose ben distinte e profonde.
L'amore è tale per cui l'amicizia va al secondo posto.
Tu soffri pene di amore, non di amicizia. Stai male per una delusione di amicizia, ma ti dura poco, e non ti cambia nulla.
Per questo a volte mi chiedo se alcune persone abbiano amato davvero, e chiedo una definizione di amore.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Io ti ripeto: amore e amicizia sono due cose ben distinte e profonde.
> *L'amore è tale per cui l'amicizia va al secondo posto.*
> Tu soffri pene di amore, non di amicizia. Stai male per una delusione di amicizia, ma ti dura poco, e non ti cambia nulla.
> Per questo a volte mi chiedo se alcune persone abbiano amato davvero, e chiedo una definizione di amore.



Secondo me queste classifiche non hanno senso


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Io ti ripeto: amore e amicizia sono due cose ben distinte e profonde.
> L'amore è tale per cui l'amicizia va al secondo posto.
> *Tu soffri pene di amore, non di amicizia*. Stai male per una delusione di amicizia, ma ti dura poco, e non ti cambia nulla.
> Per questo a volte mi chiedo se alcune persone abbiano amato davvero, e chiedo una definizione di amore.


Quando soffri non è amore: è una catena che ti sei messo consapevolmente.

L'amore non fa soffrire, è energia.
L'amore lo accogli dentro di te e ne hai per tutti, indistintamente.

L'amore "più forte" per una sola persona non è amore: sono il tuo egoismo e la tua gelosia che ti pervadono.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Gennaio 2012)

http://youtu.be/LYtiDCXLAcQ


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Gennaio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Quando soffri non è amore: è una catena che ti sei messo consapevolmente.
> 
> L'amore non fa soffrire, è energia.
> L'amore lo accogli dentro di te e ne hai per tutti, indistintamente.
> ...


Non sono d'accordo: se ami una persona e questa un giorno smette di ricambiarti soffri; però è vero amore se riesci a lasciarla andare nonostante tutto, per la sua felicità.


----------



## MK (6 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo: se ami una persona e questa un giorno smette di ricambiarti soffri; però è vero amore se riesci a lasciarla andare nonostante tutto, per la sua felicità.


:up:


----------



## Niko74 (6 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo: se ami una persona e questa un giorno smette di ricambiarti soffri; però è vero amore se riesci a lasciarla andare nonostante tutto, per la sua felicità.


Quoto :up:


----------



## Andy (6 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo: se ami una persona e questa un giorno smette di ricambiarti soffri; però è vero amore se riesci a lasciarla andare nonostante tutto, per la sua felicità.


Anche io non sono d'accordo con Chiara.
L'amore è anche quel tipo di sofferenza.
Se una persona ti lasci e tu non soffri, vuol dire che era semplicemente una parentesi... troppo freddo come pensiero.
E la puoi lasciare andare per amore, certo, ma soffri comunque, non è mica stare bene poi...


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Anche io non sono d'accordo con Chiara.
> L'amore è anche quel tipo di sofferenza.
> Se una persona ti lasci e tu non soffri, vuol dire che era semplicemente una parentesi... troppo freddo come pensiero.
> E la puoi lasciare andare per amore, certo, ma soffri comunque, non è mica stare bene poi...


E' vero Andy, soffri, soffri come un cane... ma se la ami davvero non hai alternativa. E' impensabile l'associazione tra amore ed egoismo, sono uno l'antitesi dell'altro.


----------



## Andy (6 Gennaio 2012)

Aggiungo: l'amore è energia quando ami e potenzialmente puoi sperare nell'essere accetto dal compagno/a, o quando vivi l'emozione con esso.
La sofferenza dell'amore è lo svuotamento di quella energia.
E se non è amore questo... vuol dire che l'altra persona contava davvero per te.


----------



## Hirohito (6 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo: se ami una persona e questa un giorno smette di ricambiarti soffri; però è vero amore se riesci a lasciarla andare nonostante tutto, per la sua felicità.


Assolutamente vero.

Certo, poi te rode, ma se ami veramente, lo devi fare.


----------



## Andy (6 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> E' vero Andy, soffri, soffri come un cane... ma se la ami davvero non hai alternativa. E' impensabile l'associazione tra amore ed egoismo, sono uno l'antitesi dell'altro.


Bisogna fare dei distinguo però. E tanti.
Se io sono un amante che si innamora sapendo che non potrò volere altro, devo accettare che l'altro decida di stare con il proprio compagno. E lo lascio andare per amore.
Perchè ne sono stato sempre consapevole.
Se l'amore viene tradito da un... tradimento e l'altro se ne va male... tu ami ancora, soffri... ma non lo accetterai mai che l'altro possa trovare la felicità con un'altra persona. Se ami davvero.
E' la forma dell'egoismo che è parte dell'amore.
E quando capita lo sappiamo tutti che è così.
Se non capita, in realtà quella persona non l'abbiamo amata prima nemmeno noi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Bisogna fare dei distinguo però. E tanti.
> Se io sono un amante che si innamora sapendo che non potrò volere altro, devo accettare che l'altro decida di stare con il proprio compagno. E lo lascio andare per amore.
> Perchè ne sono stato sempre consapevole.
> Se l'amore viene tradito da un... tradimento e l'altro se ne va male... tu ami ancora, soffri... ma non lo accetterai mai che l'altro possa trovare la felicità con un'altra persona. Se ami davvero.
> ...


No, per me non è così: quando hai amato davvero una persona, la sua felicità è la priorità, poi ti può rodere per il resto della vita, ma lo accetti. L'amore di Medea non è vero amore, è egoismo, perchè vengono poste condizioni a ciò che condizioni non può avere... io ti amo se sei solo mio non esiste.


----------



## Hirohito (6 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No, per me non è così: quando hai amato davvero una persona, la sua felicità è la priorità, poi ti può rodere per il resto della vita, ma lo accetti. L'amore di Medea non è vero amore, è egoismo, perchè vengono poste condizioni a ciò che condizioni non può avere... io ti amo se sei solo mio non esiste.


Che bella persona che sei :up::up::up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Gennaio 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Che bella persona che sei :up::up::up:


No, ci provo ad esserlo... essere diventata madre mi ha insegnato molto sull'amore e anche se l'amore di una donna per un uomo è diverso, l'essenza resta quella... ma  sto imparando incredibilmente un'altra cosa: l'amore vince sempre.


----------



## Hirohito (6 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No, ci provo ad esserlo... essere diventata madre mi ha insegnato molto sull'amore e anche se l'amore di una donna per un uomo è diverso, l'essenza resta quella... ma  sto imparando incredibilmente un'altra cosa: l'amore vince sempre.


Si, bisogna essere più forti della sofferenza e del rancore. 
Alla lunga paga sempre.
Anche io lo sto imparando e ci credo fermamente.
Ci vuole tanta forza ma è la strada giusta.


----------



## Andy (6 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No, per me non è così: quando hai amato davvero una persona, la sua felicità è la priorità, poi ti può rodere per il resto della vita, ma lo accetti. L'amore di Medea non è vero amore, è egoismo, perchè vengono poste condizioni a ciò che condizioni non può avere... io ti amo se sei solo mio non esiste.


No.
Prendi atto della realtà.
Non lo accetti per egoismo, perchè vorresti essere tu a dare quella felicità.
Prendi solo atto che lei non lo vuole.
Ma non puoi fare altro, perchè non dipende da te.
Dentro ti te pensi cose che ad altri non dici, perchè hai preso atto della realtà, e nel contempo vuoi essere accettato dagli altri per pensieri meravigliosi, che bisogna vedere quanto siano davvero reali.
Se ami, accetti che l'altro se ne vada. Ma non accetti di sapere che è felice con un altro ora.
Perchè ognuno di noi non si vuole sentire secondo a nessuno, soprattutto nell'amore.
E non cambierò mai idea: se succede, vuol dire che non amavi davvero, vuol dire che. hai solo preso atto dell'inutilità dei tuoi desideri.
Sono sincero nel dire questo.


----------



## Andy (6 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata, l'ho vissuto io sulla mia pelle da entrambi i lati.
Anni fa una mia amica si innamorò di me.
Sapessi cosa mi diceva, come lo viveva. Mi scriveva anche delle lettere, sebbene ci vedessimo ogni giorno.
Io ero libero, mi piaceva, per cui la frequentavo.
Lei capì che non la amavo.
Un giorno mi fece un discorso bellissimo.
Di quanto lei comunque desiderasse la mia felicità, di quanto volesse vedermi ridere, anche con un'altra.
Per lei bastava anche solo vedermi così.
Eppure... alla fine fu una tragedia, *per come si comportò*.
E l'ho dovuta isolare...


----------



## Hirohito (6 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> No.
> Prendi atto della realtà.
> Non lo accetti per egoismo, perchè vorresti essere tu a dare quella felicità.
> Prendi solo atto che lei non lo vuole.
> ...


Comprendo questo, anche io voglio esclusività quando amo, però può capitare di non essere più la persona giusta per colei che si ama. E bisogna accettarlo. Quando lei ti lascia certo che fa male, ma non essere stata la persona giusta in quel momento non significa non valere nulla.... Questo va bene a 18 anni, non da adulti.


----------



## Hirohito (6 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Sbriciolata, l'ho vissuto io sulla mia pelle da entrambi i lati.
> Anni fa una mia amica si innamorò di me.
> Sapessi cosa mi diceva, come lo viveva. Mi scriveva anche delle lettere, sebbene ci vedessimo ogni giorno.
> Io ero libero, mi piaceva, per cui la frequentavo.
> ...


Non è stata una bella persona.

Capita spesso, purtroppo.


----------



## Andy (6 Gennaio 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Non è stata una bella persona.
> 
> Capita spesso, purtroppo.



Sì, però capiscimi, io voglio dire che, sì, non è stata una bella persona (fino a quei momenti però non si evinceva come davvero fosse), ma alla fine tutto quello che diceva e che trovo in molte frasi postate qui, è andato a farsi fottere, tanto che addirittura si fece espellere dalla comitiva per quello che stava facendo (addirittura maldicenze su di me, e bastoni tra le ruote su ogni altra ragazza).
E io dico: le parole stanno sulla carta, nei fatti sta il possessivismo.
Quando una persona ti ama, è capace di venirti a prendere con i denti se ti vede con un'altra.


----------



## Hirohito (6 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Sì, però capiscimi, io voglio dire che, sì, non è stata una bella persona (fino a quei momenti però non si evinceva come davvero fosse), ma alla fine tutto quello che diceva e che trovo in molte frasi postate qui, è andato a farsi fottere, tanto che addirittura si fece espellere dalla comitiva per quello che stava facendo (addirittura maldicenze su di me, e bastoni tra le ruote su ogni altra ragazza).
> E io dico: le parole stanno sulla carta, nei fatti sta il possessivismo.
> Quando una persona ti ama, è capace di venirti a prendere con i denti se ti vede con un'altra.


Andy, anche a me è più volte capitato quello che hai raccontato. Che la persona non amata soffra è umano, è normale, ma quella possessività di cui parli nelle persone di qualità viene controllata, sedata, elaborata in fretta. Anche perchè chi non sa farlo e la tira troppo alla lunga si fa male per primo, e non ne esce mai.
Certo, riconoscere preventivamente queste qualità interiori, profonde, è tutt'altro che facile...


----------



## Andy (6 Gennaio 2012)

Che vi devo dire.
Ormai credo a quello che vedo, non che sento o leggo.
Una persona che mi dice: io sono diversa, io a differenza di tanti la vedo così.
Beh, nemmeno ha finito la frase con me, che io preferisco abbordare per la strada una prostituta.
Tutta salute, anche mentale.


----------



## Andy (6 Gennaio 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Certo, riconoscere preventivamente queste qualità interiori, profonde, è tutt'altro che facile...


Sì, ci sono persone così, ma è dannatamente difficile capire chi sono in realtà.
Io ad esempio, sono tra quelli che quando ama e viene lasciato senza che io lo capisco,* a torto o ragione che sia*, continuo a provare amore, ma di certo non auguro la felicità di nessuno. Perchè mi è stata privata da egoismo di altri.
*Sarò egoista, ma sono sincero.*
E non mi ritengo una brutta persona (anzi).
E i paletti li metto subito in chiaro.


----------



## Hirohito (6 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Sì, ci sono persone così, ma è dannatamente difficile capire chi sono in realtà.
> Io ad esempio, sono tra quelli che quando ama e viene lasciato senza che io lo capisco,* a torto o ragione che sia*, continuo a provare amore, ma di certo non auguro la felicità di nessuno.
> *Sarò egoista, ma sono sincero.*
> E non mi ritengo una brutta persona (anzi).
> E i paletti li metto subito in chiaro.


Io invece quando sono stato lasciato sono stato da cani ma sono fuggito via. 
Sparito.
A leccarmi le ferite, a morire dentro tutto il tempo, senza rompere il cazzo a nessuno.


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> No.
> Prendi atto della realtà.
> Non lo accetti per egoismo, perchè vorresti essere tu a dare quella felicità.
> Prendi solo atto che lei non lo vuole.
> ...


Sono altrettanto sincera nel dirti che ogni mio pensiero adesso è per capire se la felicità di mio marito possa essere davvero con me. Ma Andy, non leggi tutti i giorni qui sopra di persone che restano accanto al marito e alla moglie per senso del dovere, per senso di colpa verso i figli e poi si innamorano di altri, cercano in altri la loro felicità, divisi tra sensi di colpa e il desiderio di felicità? Pensi davvero che dopo tanti anni di amore dato e corrisposto io possa volere questo per lui? Pensi davvero che io mi possa accontentare di una presenza fisica a fianco, conscia della sua infelicità? Quello che io provo per lui va oltre, davvero, e mi sentirei di tradire io tutto quello che di vero e grande c'è stato tra noi, se mi ostinassi a volerlo trattenere contro i suoi veri sentimenti. Però io ho dalla mia parte 25 anni di condivisione, di amore, ho una vita intera di ricordi che nessuno al mondo potrà mai togliermi, due figli che sono una testimonianza del nostro amore e che sono un dono, mi rendo conto, un dono prezioso: io ho già avuto tanto, anche se finisse domani sono comunque stata una privilegiata.


----------



## Andy (6 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sono altrettanto sincera nel dirti che ogni mio pensiero adesso è per capire se la felicità di mio marito possa essere davvero con me. Ma Andy, non leggi tutti i giorni qui sopra di persone che restano accanto al marito e alla moglie per senso del dovere, per senso di colpa verso i figli e poi si innamorano di altri, cercano in altri la loro felicità, divisi tra sensi di colpa e il desiderio di felicità? Pensi davvero che dopo tanti anni di amore dato e corrisposto io possa volere questo per lui? Pensi davvero che io mi possa accontentare di una presenza fisica a fianco, conscia della sua infelicità? Quello che io provo per lui va oltre, davvero, e mi sentirei di tradire io tutto quello che di vero e grande c'è stato tra noi, se mi ostinassi a volerlo trattenere contro i suoi veri sentimenti. Però io ho dalla mia parte 25 anni di condivisione, di amore, ho una vita intera di ricordi che nessuno al mondo potrà mai togliermi, due figli che sono una testimonianza del nostro amore e che sono un dono, mi rendo conto, un dono prezioso: io ho già avuto tanto, *anche se finisse domani sono comunque stata una privilegiata.*


Ma tu stai con lui ancora...

Per il grassetto: poi ne riparlerei


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo: se ami una persona e questa *un giorno smette di ricambiarti soffri*; però è vero amore se riesci a lasciarla andare nonostante tutto, per la sua felicità.



Ma la sofferenza non è causata dall'amore che hai per quella persona.
Semplicemente dal tuo egoismo.


----------



## Flavia (6 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Sì, ci sono persone così, ma è dannatamente difficile capire chi sono in realtà.
> Io ad esempio, sono tra quelli che quando ama e viene lasciato senza che io lo capisco,* a torto o ragione che sia*, continuo a provare amore, ma di certo non auguro la felicità di nessuno. Perchè mi è stata privata da egoismo di altri.
> *Sarò egoista, ma sono sincero.*
> E non mi ritengo una brutta persona (anzi).
> E i paletti li metto subito in chiaro.


Questa è la prima fase, quando vieni lasciato e non capisci perchè, e non riesci a capacitarti che la persona che ami sta benissimo senza di te, allora la reazione è pensare che per una questione di giustizia anche l'altro debba stare male, ed essere infelice come noi.
Dopo quando impari a gestire il tuo dolore, e ti rendi conto di amare ancora quella persona che è stata causa del tuo dolore, capisci che il tuo amore è più forte della tua stessa sofferenza, e per l'altro non poi volere infelicità, ma solo ogni bene.



Hirohito ha detto:


> Io invece quando sono stato lasciato sono stato da cani ma sono fuggito via.
> Sparito.
> *A leccarmi le ferite, a morire dentro tutto il tempo*, senza rompere il cazzo a nessuno.


Si,ma forse sfogarti con qualcuno, ad esempio anche in un contesto come questo aiuta.



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sono altrettanto sincera nel dirti che ogni mio pensiero adesso è per capire se la felicità di mio marito possa essere davvero con me. Ma Andy, non leggi tutti i giorni qui sopra di persone che restano accanto al marito e alla moglie per senso del dovere, per senso di colpa verso i figli e poi si innamorano di altri, cercano in altri la loro felicità, divisi tra sensi di colpa e il desiderio di felicità? Pensi davvero che dopo tanti anni di amore dato e corrisposto io possa volere questo per lui? Pensi davvero che io mi possa accontentare di una presenza fisica a fianco, conscia della sua infelicità? Quello che io provo per lui va oltre, davvero, e mi sentirei di tradire io tutto quello che di vero e grande c'è stato tra noi, se mi ostinassi a volerlo trattenere contro i suoi veri sentimenti. Però io ho dalla mia parte 25 anni di condivisione, di amore, ho una vita intera di ricordi che nessuno al mondo potrà mai togliermi, due figli che sono una testimonianza del nostro amore e che sono un dono, mi rendo conto, un dono prezioso: io ho già avuto tanto, anche se finisse domani sono comunque stata una privilegiata.


Sei una donna saggia, hai espresso un bellissimo pensiero.


----------



## JON (6 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sono altrettanto sincera nel dirti che ogni mio pensiero adesso è per capire se la felicità di mio marito possa essere davvero con me. Ma Andy, non leggi tutti i giorni qui sopra di persone che restano accanto al marito e alla moglie per senso del dovere, per senso di colpa verso i figli e poi si innamorano di altri, cercano in altri la loro felicità, divisi tra sensi di colpa e il desiderio di felicità? Pensi davvero che dopo tanti anni di amore dato e corrisposto io possa volere questo per lui? Pensi davvero che io mi possa accontentare di una presenza fisica a fianco, conscia della sua infelicità? Quello che io provo per lui va oltre, davvero, e mi sentirei di tradire io tutto quello che di vero e grande c'è stato tra noi, se mi ostinassi a volerlo trattenere contro i suoi veri sentimenti. Però io ho dalla mia parte 25 anni di condivisione, di amore, ho una vita intera di ricordi che nessuno al mondo potrà mai togliermi, due figli che sono una testimonianza del nostro amore e che sono un dono, mi rendo conto, un dono prezioso: io ho già avuto tanto, anche se finisse domani sono comunque stata una privilegiata.


E' un pensiero il tuo concreto e razionale.

Ma perchè parli esclusivamente di infelicità, senso del dovere e senso di colpa indotto? E se cosi fosse, pensi davvero che porre un termine, una fine, possa essere risolutivo e soddisfacente per entrambi.

Se è vero che una vita di coppia è un continuo "lavori in corso", è anche vero che in qualche modo bisogna accettare il decadimento di sentimenti, anche forti, come amore e passione. Non sempre però quello che resta è solo inutile cenere.

Accettare non significa accontentarsi e farsi consapevoli della propria infelicità, ma, proprio in luogo di quello che si è costruito, assumere che le cose cambiano nonostante tutto.

La soluzione non è l'amore o la passione, è il rispetto invece, sicuramente più longevo perchè legato alla nostra etica. Rispetto per l'altro che negli anni consente di esprimersi, sbagliarsi......ma soprattutto non sentirsi frustrati.


----------



## tesla (6 Gennaio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Quando soffri non è amore: è una catena che ti sei messo consapevolmente.
> 
> L'amore non fa soffrire, è energia.
> L'amore lo accogli dentro di te e ne hai per tutti, indistintamente.
> ...


quando soffri non è amore? 
l'amore lo accogli dentro di te e ne hai per tutti indistintamente? 
l'amore più forte per una sola persona è solo egoismo e gelosia? 



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma la sofferenza non è causata dall'amore che hai per quella persona.
> Semplicemente dal tuo egoismo.




ma vale solo per il partner o anche per i figli, i fratelli, i parenti? parli di amore generale? cioè, si devono amare tutti allo stesso modo, anche i figli degli altri, le mamme degli altri (no perchè, se amo solo mia mamma sono egoista e gelosa).


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Gennaio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma la sofferenza non è causata dall'amore che hai per quella persona.
> Semplicemente dal tuo egoismo.


Il dolore è dovuto al finire del rapporto... certo che c'è egoismo in questo, noi siamo vivi grazie all'egoismo, se non ci fosse quello ci lasceremmo picchiare a sangue senza difenderci, non guarderemmo prima di attraversare la strada.


----------



## Sole (6 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Il dolore è dovuto al finire del rapporto... certo che c'è egoismo in questo, noi siamo vivi grazie all'egoismo


Non credo sia egoismo.

Si chiama _attaccamento_. E' la prima cosa che sperimentiamo affettivamente quando veniamo al mondo. E' la cosa grazie alla quale sopravviviamo nei primi anni della nostra vita e che sarà la base della nostra relazione col mondo.

E' ciò che ci permette di affidarci all'altro, sapendo che ci accudirà e che potremo avere fiducia in lui.

E tentare di liberarsene ragionando in termini esasperatamente cinici equivale a liberarsi della propria umanità.


----------



## geko (6 Gennaio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Non credo sia egoismo.
> 
> Si chiama _attaccamento_. E' la prima cosa che sperimentiamo affettivamente quando veniamo al mondo. E' la cosa grazie alla quale sopravviviamo nei primi anni della nostra vita e che sarà la base della nostra relazione col mondo.
> 
> ...


Wow!


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Gennaio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Wow!


wow anche da me


----------



## Sole (6 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> wow anche da me


Vabbè, allora anch'io... wow!



Scusate, non ho resistito


----------



## Lostris (7 Gennaio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Non credo sia egoismo.
> 
> Si chiama _attaccamento_. E' la prima cosa che sperimentiamo affettivamente quando veniamo al mondo. E' la cosa grazie alla quale sopravviviamo nei primi anni della nostra vita e che sarà la base della nostra relazione col mondo.
> 
> ...


Quoto..
verissimo questo pensiero...


----------



## Lostris (7 Gennaio 2012)

Oh... Pardon, non avevo letto.... 
Mi aggrego ai Wow!!


----------



## Ultimo (7 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sono altrettanto sincera nel dirti che ogni mio pensiero adesso è per capire se la felicità di mio marito possa essere davvero con me. Ma Andy, non leggi tutti i giorni qui sopra di persone che restano accanto al marito e alla moglie per senso del dovere, per senso di colpa verso i figli e poi si innamorano di altri, cercano in altri la loro felicità, divisi tra sensi di colpa e il desiderio di felicità? Pensi davvero che dopo tanti anni di amore dato e corrisposto io possa volere questo per lui? Pensi davvero che io mi possa accontentare di una presenza fisica a fianco, conscia della sua infelicità? Quello che io provo per lui va oltre, davvero, e mi sentirei di tradire io tutto quello che di vero e grande c'è stato tra noi, se mi ostinassi a volerlo trattenere contro i suoi veri sentimenti. Però io ho dalla mia parte 25 anni di condivisione, di amore, ho una vita intera di ricordi che nessuno al mondo potrà mai togliermi, due figli che sono una testimonianza del nostro amore e che sono un dono, mi rendo conto, un dono prezioso: io ho già avuto tanto, anche se finisse domani sono comunque stata una privilegiata.


Felicissimo di esserti fratello. Smack...


----------



## tesla (7 Gennaio 2012)

wow...:up:


----------



## Andy (7 Gennaio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> Questa è la prima fase, quando vieni lasciato e non capisci perchè, e non riesci a capacitarti che la persona che ami sta benissimo senza di te, allora la reazione è pensare che per una questione di giustizia anche l'altro debba stare male, ed essere infelice come noi.
> Dopo quando impari a gestire il tuo dolore, e ti rendi conto di amare ancora quella persona che è stata causa del tuo dolore, capisci che il tuo amore è più forte della tua stessa sofferenza, e per l'altro non poi volere infelicità, ma solo ogni bene.


No, stai benissimo senza di me? Allora perchè stavi con me? Fin quando faceva comodo.
E tu che fai? Chiedi a me spiegazioni del perchè io non le debba augurare del bene?
Siete proprio strani.

Sono stato un oggetto di comodo, poi lei ad un certo punto decide che sta bene senza di me... io però potevo benissimo stare bene senza il suo corteggiamento da egoista, e farmi qualcun'altra, senza essere nemmeno tacciuto di traditore... io...

Quindi questa è l'ipocrisia di chi fa i porci comodi: ci si autosuggestiona e autoconvince che è stato un bene, e chi si è allegramente fottuto fino al giorno prima pensi anche di te che sei una bella persona, che per amore la persona tradita e lasciata (*perchè ora invece stai bene*) ti auguri pure il meglio.
Ci si autoconvince di farsi i propri porci comodi, e poi andarsene pensando di essere persone stimate e amate.
Invece, mi spiace per chi tradisce ed ad un certo punto se ne va, e pure male, insultando e mostrando poco rispetto a ciò che *le è stato dato* (perchè i traditori pensano solo a quello che hanno dato loro, per cui ritengono anche di dovere essere ringraziati...): sono persone che non hanno il bene di chi hanno preso in giro.

E loro stesse pensano che se non fosse così, il problema è del tradito, che deve lottare con i suoi guai interiori per superare la debolezza, perchè la risposta deve essere: lui mi deve amare e augurare il bene possibile, perchè alla fin fine io gli ho dato la mia patatina.

E io vi dico: non autoconvincetevi di cose che stanno solo nella vostra testa...

La vita è una e chi ama non vuole vedere sparire per sempre l'altro, perchè l'altro... sta bene senza di te. E' una considerazione assoluta, non si può pensare che l'altro vi auguri il bene.
Quando lo sento non ci credo e non ci crederò mai.
Chi ha questi comportamenti da egoista è il traditore, non chi ha tradito, perchè è colui che pensa solo alla sua felicità. Quindi merita di stare solo, perchè in una coppia si condivide. Punto.
Ma a nessuno piacerebbe sapere che chi in passato si è fottuto, ora ci lancia la maledizione per la vita.
E' più comodo pensare di essere amati ugualmente. E di avere una benedizione.

E che i malati siano gli altri. Che poi lo si racconta anche in giro: eh, io sono così superiore, non capisco quello che voleva da me.
Perchè non si rifà una vita?
E si gira la frittata...

PS: aggiungo che mi sembra strano vedere parlare di queste cose chi alla fine è sposato, è stato tradito dal compagno, lotta per ricostriuire, ma ce l'ha sempre al fianco. Situazione che non ha nulla a che vedere con quella di cui parlo...


----------



## Flavia (7 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> No, stai benissimo senza di me? Allora perchè stavi con me? Fin quando faceva comodo.
> E tu che fai? Chiedi a me spiegazioni del perchè io non le debba augurare del bene?
> Siete proprio strani.
> 
> ...


Andy, non posso darti torto,ma non possiamo girarci il coltello nella piaga tutti i giorni.
Sono innamorata di un uomo che non mi vuole, che dalla sera alla mattina, senza alcuna avvisaglia mi ha lasciata.
Con lui ho vissuto un bel rapporto (altrimenti non sarebbe durata così tanto), ma difficile, in cui lui aveva sulle spalle la gestione di tre figli più che adolescenti, problemi familiari e di altra natura. Gli sono stata accanto ogni attimo, abbiamo attraversato e superato ogni problema (i suoi, i miei non venivano nemmeno presi in considerazione), ho fatto tutto ciò che una donna innamorata può fare per l'uomo che ama.
Il tempo per "noi" era davvero poco, ma non mi sono mai lamentata, perchè sapevo ( o meglio credevo) che sarebbe arrivato il tempo in cui avremmo vissuto in modo più sereno.
Di scorrettezze me ne ha fatte, alcune le ho sapute solo dopo a distanza di mesi e per caso.
Sono stata male, un dolore dell'anima che si riflette anche sul corpo. Ho fatto una fatica immane per cercare di arginare il mio dolore che alle volte era così acuto da levarmi il fiato.
Ora cosa mi rimane? niente.
Potrei pensare alla vendetta? Per creare altro dolore, e innescare una spirale senza fine?
Per lungo tempo ho desiderato la sua infelicità, doveva essere pari alla mia, per un insensato senso di giustizia.
Ma alla fine cerco di conservare quello che di buono nel nostro rapporto c'è stato, e dato che mi sento ancora tanto innamorata di lui il pensiero che possa star male mi distrugge.
Credi che io non mi tormenti, con pensiero insensati, sapendolo magari felice e contento vicino ad un'altra donna?
E se alla fine di tutto tiro le somme e mi chiedo se sono stata usata da lui, ebbene credimi che ho paura di darmi una risposta, perchè purtroppo in cuor mio so quale è.
Auguro a te, a me, e a tutti quelli che stanno male ( e non importa il perchè o quale ruolo abbiano ricoperto in una storia) qualcosa di bello.


----------



## MK (7 Gennaio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> Auguro a te, a me, e a tutti quelli che stanno male ( e non importa il perchè o quale ruolo abbiano ricoperto in una storia) qualcosa di bello.


Lo auguro anch'io a tutti quanti. Un grande e nuovo amore che faccia tornare la speranza a chi crede di averla smarrita per sempre. L'importante è fare lezione dei propri errori. E tutti li abbiamo fatti, traditi e traditori.


----------



## free (7 Gennaio 2012)

quoto Flavia,
il punto è proprio questo:
*
"Sono innamorata di un uomo che non mi vuole"*

perchè dovrei odiarlo? perchè, secondo conteggi meschini, mi ha solo usata o gli facevo comodo e basta?
scusa, e come mai per lungo tempo non me ne sono mai accorta??
in realtà le cose cambiano, a volte in meglio, a volte in peggio
poi ci si può consolare dicendosi che meritiamo di più, allora sì che questo è raccontarsela e rifiutarsi di prendere in considerazione cosa è andato storto, ma la realtà è che lui/lei prima ci voleva e ora non ci vuole più, nessuno è obbligato a stare con una persona, non io e non lui

l'unica cosa che mi sento di sindacare è il *modo* in cui la storia è finita, ma è ovvio che il modo ha un'importanza relativa, che va scemando col tempo


----------



## contepinceton (7 Gennaio 2012)

free ha detto:


> quoto Flavia,
> il punto è proprio questo:
> *
> "Sono innamorata di un uomo che non mi vuole"*
> ...


Anch'io....anch'io sono stato innamorato di una che non mi vuoleeeeeeeeeeeeeee....che casinnnnnn


----------



## Flavia (7 Gennaio 2012)

free ha detto:


> quoto Flavia,
> il punto è proprio questo:
> *
> "Sono innamorata di un uomo che non mi vuole"*
> ...


Da sindacare ce ne sarebbe ma tanto a che cosa servirebbe?
Mi ha rinfacciato cose assurde, cose fino ad un attimo prima gli andavano bene, e poi di incanto non più.
Non voglio aprire questo capitolo.
L'unica cosa che mi sento di dire è che bisogna cercare di andare avanti al meglio delle nostre possibilità


----------



## Flavia (7 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Anch'io....anch'io sono stato innamorato di una che non mi vuoleeeeeeeeeeeeeee....che casinnnnnn


Però ti sei ripreso vero?:mrgreen:
Hai indossato la tua corona di alloro, e sei ripartito alla grande!


----------



## Hirohito (7 Gennaio 2012)

Anche io mi stavo innamorando di una che non mi vuole.... non c'è niente di più facile dell'innamorarsi di chi non  ti vuole  !!!! Son stati progettati apposta !!!!


----------



## contepinceton (7 Gennaio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> Però ti sei ripreso vero?:mrgreen:
> Hai indossato la tua corona di alloro, e sei ripartito alla grande!


No mi sono salvato perchè le mie amiche mi dicevano...
Ma molla quella beghina stronza che non ti capisce e non ti ama...e stai con noi no?

Il tuo errore: assolutizzare quella persona...o lei o nessuno...


----------



## contepinceton (7 Gennaio 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Anche io mi stavo innamorando di una che non mi vuole.... non c'è niente di più facile dell'innamorarsi di chi non  ti vuole  !!!! Son stati progettati apposta !!!!


E di un ti amo ma non ti desidero che ne pensi?
Te lo sei mai sentito dire?

O del sentirsi dire...io ho solo che te...per poi vedersi sempre trattare come una pezza da piedi?

O del sentirsi dire sempre no, ad ogni richiesta per poi vedere che per gli altri invece è sempre si?

Che bisogna fare?


----------



## contepinceton (7 Gennaio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> Da sindacare ce ne sarebbe ma tanto a che cosa servirebbe?
> Mi ha rinfacciato cose assurde, cose fino ad un attimo prima gli andavano bene, e poi di incanto non più.
> Non voglio aprire questo capitolo.
> L'unica cosa che mi sento di dire è che bisogna cercare di andare avanti al meglio delle nostre possibilità


Madai...ma non mi dire...
Succede proprio così eh?


----------



## Hirohito (7 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E di un ti amo ma non ti desidero che ne pensi?
> Te lo sei mai sentito dire? *No, non me lo sono mai sentito dire. E faccio fatica a crederci. Se amo desidero. Sennò si usa un "ti voglio bene, ti stimo, sei una persona meravigliosa..." *
> 
> O del sentirsi dire...io ho solo che te...per poi vedersi sempre trattare come una pezza da piedi? *Ehhh... certo che sì...purtroppo*
> ...


 *Incassare con stile e andare avanti.*


----------



## contepinceton (7 Gennaio 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> *Incassare con stile e andare avanti.*


Ho capito.
Si sono stato ingenuo a non capire di non essere gradito, sai noi egocentrici...

Vero se ami desideri...
Un grande affetto non è mai amore.


----------



## Ultimo (7 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> No, stai benissimo senza di me? Allora perchè stavi con me? Fin quando faceva comodo.
> E tu che fai? Chiedi a me spiegazioni del perchè io non le debba augurare del bene?
> Siete proprio strani.
> 
> ...


Quando si viene traditi tu sai bene cosa succede no? ed il traditore se persona con valori morale via discorrendo capisce bene quale errore egli ha fatto, ed anche lui ha comunque il suo dolore.
Il tradito a suo vantaggio ( e mi scuso per questa parola perchè capisco che chi soffre, non vuole leggere questa parola "vantaggio" ) ha l'attenuante che lui non ha tradito, perchè se tradimento c'è stato ricordiamoci che per la maggior parte delle volte, le colpe sono di entrambi. 

In un tradimento,ma in questo caso posso solo parlare da tradito, perchè fino ad adesso non ho tradito, posso dire che, quando si uscirà da quei canoni in cui ti senti solamente una persona che persona non è, quando uscirai da quel dolore che di più puro non c'è,  comincerai a dirti che almeno tu sei riuscito a far fede ad impegni, e se si hanno figli sei colui che potrà guardare costoro senza nessunissima macchia dentro.
Eventualmente mi sento di dire a chi è stato tradito, di guardarsi bene il passato, di uscire da quella convinzione di chi nulla ha sbagliato, e di chi tutto può e tutto vuole.
Se dopo un tradimento si rimane assieme si deve andare avanti, la differenza che a parere mio ci deve essere tra le tante che ci saranno è quella dove chi ti ha tradito deve dimostrarti tutto quello che in questa vita c'è da dimostrare, e se il tutto non dovesse andare bene, è inutile recriminare col dire le voglio male etc... perchè chi conta alla fine siamo sempre noi stessi, e noi stessi dobbiamo in primis stare bene.
E come fai a stare bene se recrimini o porti odio?


----------



## Flavia (7 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Madai...ma non mi dire...
> Succede proprio così eh?


Davvero?
Sei rimasto sbalordito?
Mai sentita una storia del genere vero?:mrgreen:



contepinceton ha detto:


> No mi sono salvato perchè le mie amiche mi dicevano...
> Ma molla quella beghina stronza che non ti capisce e non ti ama...e stai con noi no?
> 
> *Il tuo errore: assolutizzare quella persona...o lei o nessuno*...


Hai ragione, hai ragione, lo so che hai ragione
Non sono capace di voltare pagina, me ne rendo conto....


----------



## Nocciola (7 Gennaio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> Davvero?
> Sei rimasto sbalordito?
> Mai sentita una storia del genere vero?:mrgreen:
> 
> ...


Datti il tempo. Se lo hai amato è normale secondo me non riuscire a voltare pagina. Se dentro di te pensi fosse quello giusto, io credo sia giusto anche non voltare pagina per ora.
Piano piano ti rassegnerai ad averlo perso, e magari dietro l'angolo troverai una persona che ti farà stare bene anche se magari non sarà mai come lui.
Non ho seguito benissimo la tua storia, ma conserva comunque i bei ricordi sono quelli che restano, le cose brutte piano piano è meglio dimenticarle per ricordare solo quello di buono che questa persona ci ha dato.


----------



## free (7 Gennaio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> Da sindacare ce ne sarebbe ma tanto a che cosa servirebbe?
> Mi ha rinfacciato cose assurde, cose fino ad un attimo prima gli andavano bene, e poi di incanto non più.
> Non voglio aprire questo capitolo.
> L'unica cosa che mi sento di dire è che bisogna cercare di andare avanti al meglio delle nostre possibilità


_  Amor, ch'al cor gentil ratto s'apprende,
prese costui de la bella persona
che mi fu tolta;* e 'l modo ancor m'offende


*_la forma può diventare sostanza?
sì, ma sta a noi impedire che ciò avvenga
secondo me


----------



## Andy (7 Gennaio 2012)

Claudio. ha detto:


> In un tradimento,ma in questo caso posso solo parlare da tradito, perchè fino ad adesso non ho tradito, posso dire che, quando si uscirà da quei canoni in cui ti senti solamente una persona che persona non è, quando uscirai da quel dolore che di più puro non c'è,  comincerai a dirti che almeno tu sei riuscito a far fede ad impegni, e se si hanno figli sei colui che potrà guardare costoro senza nessunissima macchia dentro.
> Eventualmente mi sento di dire a chi è stato tradito, di guardarsi bene il passato, di uscire da quella convinzione di chi nulla ha sbagliato, e di chi tutto può e tutto vuole.
> Se dopo un tradimento si rimane assieme si deve andare avanti, la differenza che a parere mio ci deve essere tra le tante che ci saranno è quella dove chi ti ha tradito deve dimostrarti tutto quello che in questa vita c'è da dimostrare, e se il tutto non dovesse andare bene, è inutile recriminare col dire le voglio male etc... perchè chi conta alla fine siamo sempre noi stessi, e noi stessi dobbiamo in primis stare bene.
> E come fai a stare bene se recrimini o porti odio?


Claudio, accolgo con *grande condivisione* quello che hai detto.
Forse io sono sembrato esagerato.
Tra le righe, naturalmente recriminazione o odio sono sentimenti a caldo.
Poi il tempo porta l'indifferenza, se quella persona non la vedi mai più.
Quello che volevo contestare a chi mi dice il contrario, è che, *invece*, non credo a chi mi dice che, quando ne esce e pensa a mente fredda, per amore si sente di augurare il bene alla persona che ci ha fatto del male. A maggior ragione a mente calda.
Io non credo in questo, non credo alle parole. Non è possibile. Se chi mi afferma il contrario dice che sbaglio, io rispondo che non si trattava di un sentimento forte, quel sentimento che ti porta a vedere il futuro con quella persona.
Quando una persona ti fa del male, con il tempo la dimentichi, e se non lo fai, non ti rimarrà un bel ricordo, perchè tu sei alla ricerca di un'altra persona che ti renda indifferente al dolore del passato.
Che rimane tuo, che ti rende quello che sei, che ti rende più saggio, che permane nella tua esperienza, ma comunque una esperienza "da dimenticare".
E non si dimentica solamente facendo introspezione dentro di sè, ma cercando di aggrapparsi alla vita, alla realtà, di riscoprire quanto di più bello si possa ritrovare, più bello del buio che un'altra persona ti ha lasciato nella tua anima.
Una persona che non deve essere ricordata per il bello che ci ha dato, perchè io non volevo le briciole. *E lei lo sapeva*.
Certo il ricordo bello: quella volta che siamo stati in quel posto tutta la giornata... che bel ricordo... che giornata fantastica. Solo che io vissi quel giorno pensando all'immensità. Lei al momento, come un animale che respira. Non è paragonabile il confronto. Non è bello ciò che invece speravo lo fosse.
La storia è finita, certo. Lo prendo come dato di fatto, dopo avere lottato, chiesto spiegazioni (mancanti o fumose, perchè non ci credo a quello che c'era prima, a questo punto).
Ma alla fine, che tu possa *meritare *quello che sei. Non certo avrai la mia benedizione, e non certo potrai mai pensare di avere in giro, al mondo, una persona che ti ama. No, non te lo meriti. C'è stato alla fine un errore: il mio, per averti scelto. Tu hai preso un'altra strada. Hai fatto bene, meriti qualcuno che valga meno di me.
E se un giorno qualcuno dovrà ricordare e rimpiangere, quella devi essere tu. E lo spero, vuol dire che ogni tanto anche tu pensi con una testa.
Io no, sorriderò ad un'altra donna,* e vorrò dare la mia felicità a lei*.
*Vorrò rendere felice lei, grazie a me. E grazie alla sua presenza nella mia vita.*
Dalla mia esperienza, sono contento invece quando una ex venne a cercarmi, ed ha trovato la porta chiusa: questo è ciò che ha raccolto, non amore. Io avevo finito la mia benzina per lei.
E così sarà sempre.


----------



## Andy (7 Gennaio 2012)

[video=youtube;aKgKGlZYrAU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aKgKGlZYrAU&feature=related[/video]


----------



## geko (7 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Quando una persona ti fa del male, con il tempo la dimentichi, e se non lo fai, non ti rimarrà un bel ricordo, perchè tu sei alla ricerca di un'altra persona che ti renda indifferente al dolore del passato.


Io la vedo diversamente. Non è vero che si dimentica, ma esiste il perdono. Certe persone non si possono dimenticare, quando ripudi il passato succede che lo rivivi in ogni giorno del tuo futuro, anche se quella persona non esiste più. È possibile peró perdonare quella persona ed allora ecco che ritorni in pace col mondo e soprattutto con te stesso.


----------



## MK (7 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *
> Vero se ami desideri...*
> Un grande affetto non è mai amore.


Verissimo non vero. Poi vuoi volere un bene enorme anche senza desiderare, ma non è la stessa cosa.


----------



## Andy (7 Gennaio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> È possibile peró perdonare quella persona ed allora ecco che ritorni in pace col mondo e soprattutto con te stesso.



No, è una distorsione che facciamo nella nostra testa a posteriori.
Devi invertire i fattori altrimenti non ci credo. E sai che è così: tu puoi perdonare quando ritorni in pace col mondo e con te stesso. Non prima.
Siamo esseri umani. Il perdono a prescindere lasciamolo a Dio.
Non esistono Santi in Terra.


----------



## MK (7 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> No, è una distorsione che facciamo nella nostra testa a posteriori.
> Devi invertire i fattori altrimenti non ci credo. E sai che è così: *tu puoi perdonare quando ritorni in pace col mondo e con te stesso. Non prima.*
> Siamo esseri umani. Il perdono a prescindere lasciamolo a Dio.
> Non esistono Santi in Terra.


E cosa deve succedere per tornare in pace col mondo e con se stessi?


----------



## Andy (7 Gennaio 2012)

La mia ex perdonava, tutto e tutti, sebbene 5 minuti prima odiava tutto e tutti.
Perchè lei aveva bisogno che qualcuno perdonasse lei.


----------



## Andy (7 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> E cosa deve succedere per tornare in pace col mondo e con se stessi?


Devi trovare serenità altrove. Poi, quando ti senti rinascere, dirai, con menefreghismo: sì, vabbè, perdonata.
Ma in realtà non te ne frega un cazzo...
Gente, parliamoci chiaro, poca retorica. Chi commette il tradimento, io? E deve dipendere dalla mia capacità di perdono la mia voglia di continuare?


----------



## MK (7 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Devi trovare serenità altrove. Poi, quando ti senti rinascere, dirai, con menefreghismo: sì, vabbè, perdonata.*
> Ma in realtà non te ne frega un cazzo...*
> Gente, parliamoci chiaro, poca retorica. Chi commette il tradimento, io? E deve dipendere dalla mia capacità di perdono la mia voglia di continuare?


Se non te ne frega un cazzo significa che non l'hai mai amata. Altro che retorica.


----------



## Andy (7 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Se non te ne frega un cazzo significa che non l'hai mai amata. Altro che retorica.


Non mi capisci.
Tu mi hai lasciato.
Non posso più nulla io.
Soffro, sto male (e non ci penso minimamente a perdonarti, *perchè tu sei stata*).
Poi, col tempo, prima o dopo, rinasco. E rinasco perchè starò amando altro della mia vita.
A quel punto chi mi ha fatto del male può pure essere morto.

Ho la mia vita *ora*.

La retorica sta nelle parole di buonismo, quando tutti sappiamo che di bontà nella realtà ne sta ben poca.
Tu dici così, poi quando soffri piangi sangue.
E quando starai bene, penserai solo a te, e non spererai che l'altro se la passi bene... e non perchè ti ci fissi. Semplicemente la tua vita vale molto di più.
Ed è anche ingiusto continuare a pensare di amare una persona... morta. Non esiste più.
Solo un ricordo... falso. Perchè quella persona ha costruito i tuoi ricordi sulla falsità.


----------



## Andy (7 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Se non te ne frega un cazzo significa che non l'hai mai amata. Altro che retorica.


A meno che tu non aspetti che lui ritorni da te per cadergli tra le braccia.
E intanto infinocchi un poveretto, per tappare i buchi.


----------



## geko (7 Gennaio 2012)

Balle Andy. Guardi le cose con rabbia. Lascia stare dio, quello che fa lui non è affar mio. Io sono riuscito a perdonare una persona che mi ha ferito e non quando non me ne fregava più nulla... Succede quando smetti di pensare a te stesso e ti costringi a guardare al di là del tuo naso e capisci. La cartina tornasole: non ho perdonato mio padre ma fidati che di lui non me ne frega più un cazzo da un bel po'!


----------



## MK (7 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Non mi capisci.
> Tu mi hai lasciato.
> Non posso più nulla io.
> Soffro, sto male (e non ci penso minimamente a perdonarti, *perchè tu sei stata*).
> ...


Non ti capisco perchè partiamo da presupposti diversi. Io ho sempre continuato a voler bene alle persone che mi hanno lasciata o tradita. Mai augurato loro del male. Certo se l'uomo che ami si innamora di un'altra stai male, soffri, tu sei sola, ti manca l'altra metà della mela. Ma prima o poi ti capita di innamorarti ancora e la perdita lentamente svanisce. Ma non svanisce l'affetto per chi hai amato e ti ha amato.


----------



## Andy (7 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Non ti capisco perchè partiamo da presupposti diversi. Io ho sempre continuato a voler bene alle persone che mi hanno lasciata o tradita. Mai augurato loro del male. Certo se l'uomo che ami si innamora di un'altra stai male, soffri, tu sei sola, ti manca l'altra metà della mela. Ma prima o poi ti capita di innamorarti ancora e la perdita lentamente svanisce. Ma non svanisce l'affetto per chi hai amato e ti ha amato.


Ma in questo momento qual è la tua situazione?
Sei sola?


----------



## MK (7 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> A meno che tu non aspetti che lui ritorni da te per cadergli tra le braccia.
> *E intanto infinocchi un poveretto, per tappare i buchi.*


E' quello che è successo a te?


----------



## Andy (7 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Ma non svanisce l'affetto per chi hai amato e *ti ha amato.*


Lo credi tu che ti ha amato


----------



## MK (7 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Ma in questo momento qual è la tua situazione?
> Sei sola?


Sì. Sola e serena.


----------



## Andy (7 Gennaio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Balle Andy. Guardi le cose con rabbia. Lascia stare dio, quello che fa lui non è affar mio. Io sono riuscito a perdonare una persona che mi ha ferito e non quando non me ne fregava più nulla... Succede quando smetti di pensare a te stesso e ti costringi a guardare al di là del tuo naso e capisci. La cartina tornasole: non ho perdonato mio padre ma fidati che di lui non me ne frega più un cazzo da un bel po'!


Geko, sei stato l'*amante di una donna sposata*. Lei ti ha ferito? In cosa?
Per tuo padre i conti tornano: ho ragione io.


----------



## Andy (7 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Sì. Sola e serena.


Lavori? Lavoro soddisfacente? Che ami?


----------



## Andy (7 Gennaio 2012)

E da quanto tempo è finita l'ultima storia?
Speranza che ritorni?
Che in questi casi, è difficile dire: sì, hai ragione.
O non era amore?
Essere traditi per un'*altra donna*?
Volere ancora bene?
E perchè pensarci?
Chi è colui che ha questo potere?


----------



## Flavia (7 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Claudio, accolgo con *grande condivisione* quello che hai detto.
> Forse io sono sembrato esagerato.
> Tra le righe, naturalmente recriminazione o odio sono sentimenti a caldo.
> Poi il tempo porta l'indifferenza, se quella persona non la vedi mai più.
> ...


Andy credimi ti comprendo, tanti pensieri che tu hai espresso sono gli stessi che mi passano per la mente mille volte al giorno.
Ma sarà che sono arrivata ad un punto di grande stanchezza, che non ce la faccio più a continuare a stare male, e voglio solo trovare il modo per andare avanti.
Il mio problema è ch ieri ho pensato a lui, oggi ho pensato a lui, e sicuramente domani penserò ancora a lui.
Purtroppo o per fortuna, questo ancora non l'ho capito.
So che ho amato tanto un uomo, e lo amo ancora, e non l'ho scelto, mi sono innamorata punto e basta.
Non ho mai voluto il suo male, e per lungo tempo ho desiderato che fosse infelice come me che patisse lo stesso dolore, ma questo pensiero a lungo andare non allevia il tuo, quindi devi comprendere se è più grande il tuo amore, o il tuo amor proprio ferito.
Di poche cose sono certa nella vita, ma posso affermare che nonostante tutto quello che ho passato rifarei ancora tutto pur sapendo cosa mi aspetta poi; e se fra un'ora mi dovesse chiamare perchè ha bisogno di me (cosa che non accadrà mai) io so che correrei da lui.
Quando stiamo male, quindi chiediamoci il vero perchè.


----------



## Andy (7 Gennaio 2012)

Aggiungo Geko.
Forse stai dall'altra parte della barricata e non accetti certe parole.
Tu stesso dici che hai dubbi sulla tua compagna attuale.
Forse un giorno sarà lei a confermare quello che ti dico, quando deciderai per altro.
E non potrai convincerla che è come la pensi tu.
No, no, proprio no.
Non penso.
Dall'altra parte è facile.


----------



## geko (7 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Geko, sei stato l'*amante di una donna sposata*. Lei ti ha ferito? In cosa?
> Per tuo padre i conti tornano: ho ragione io.


Non era a lei che mi riferivo... Con lei le cose sono andate esattamente come sarebbero dovute andare, in quel caso mi sono ferito da solo, nessuno deve perdonare nessuno.

Io dico che si puó perdonare chi hai amato, anche se ti ha deluso, e puoi anche non riuscire a perdonare mai qualcuno nonostante ti sia del tutto indifferente!


----------



## Andy (7 Gennaio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> Andy credimi ti comprendo, tanti pensieri che tu hai espresso sono gli stessi che mi passano per la mente mille volte al giorno.
> Ma sarà che sono arrivata ad un punto di grande stanchezza, che non ce la faccio più a continuare a stare male, e voglio solo trovare il modo per andare avanti.
> Il mio problema è ch ieri ho pensato a lui, oggi ho pensato a lui, e sicuramente domani penserò ancora a lui.
> Purtroppo o per fortuna, questo ancora non l'ho capito.
> ...


Capisco quello che dici, perchè lo sto passando anche io.
E l'ho passato anche in... passato.
Ed il passato mi dice che... ora è così.
Domani tu penserai ad altro e lui sarà un brutto ricordo.
Quando, come tu dici, non aspetterai più che quel maledetto telefono squilli.
E qaundo succederà, avrai preso in mano la tua vita. E penserai di nuovo a te stessa.


----------



## Andy (7 Gennaio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Non era a lei che mi riferivo... Con lei le cose sono andate esattamente come sarebbero dovute andare, in quel caso mi sono ferito da solo, nessuno deve perdonare nessuno.
> 
> Io dico che si puó perdonare chi hai amato, anche se ti ha deluso, e puoi anche non riuscire a perdonare mai qualcuno nonostante ti sia del tutto indifferente!


Sì, ammetto che però vorrei chiarire il contesto.
Quando ti illudi e scopri che non era così.
Ma non perchè le cose cambiano, ma perchè già quando pensavi andassero bene... in realtà c'era tanto nascosto di proposito ai tuoi occhi. Per questo ho messo il link al video di Tiziano Ferro. Quelle parole dicono tanto. Per ognuno di noi.
Anche io mi lasciai con una ragazza. Presi io la decisione, per una serie di motivi, ma non le nascosi nulla. Nemmeno quando stavamo insieme: non esistevano altre realtà, cellulari nascosti, vite parallele. Per me era solo lei. Poi il sentimento scemò.
Avemmo un lungo colloquio. Lei mi lasciò piangendo, e mi augurò felicità nella vita. Io anche e spero che lei ora sia felice. E ti dirò: quando la penso mi manca, perchè era eccezionale. E sono convinto del contrario.
Ma è una situazione diversa da quella che volevo intendere io. Qui è diverso, così come in storie analoghe.
Ma non quando c'è una delle due perti che rimugina altro, da sempre, quando sta con te. E alla fine di una storia ti rendi conto che è così. Balle che prima ti amava e poi no, perchè mentre mi amava... usciva bellamente con altri... sapendo che io non lo volevo. Balle sentir parlare di amore qui.


----------



## geko (7 Gennaio 2012)

[SUP]Quindi tu come le vedi quelle coppie che dopo un tradimento decidono di ricostruire insieme? Magari dopo anni... Non si sono forse accettate e perdonate a vicenda? Loro, il tradito in particolare, dici che non ha sofferto come un cane per quella delusione?

Non c'è bisogno di un sondaggio per sapere che essere traditi ed ingannati non piace a nessuno.

Tu ora sei incazzato, ferito etc, ed è normale che sia così. Ma come fai a sapere come ti sentirai quando l'avrai superata? Non dimenticata, superata e basta![/SUP]


----------



## Andy (7 Gennaio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> [SUP]Quindi tu come le vedi quelle coppie che dopo un tradimento decidono di ricostruire insieme? Magari dopo anni... Non si sono forse accettate e perdonate a vicenda? Loro, il tradito in particolare, dici che non ha sofferto come un cane per quella delusione?
> 
> Non c'è bisogno di un sondaggio per sapere che essere traditi ed ingannati non piace a nessuno.
> 
> Tu ora sei incazzato, ferito etc, ed è normale che sia così. Ma come fai a sapere come ti sentirai quando l'avrai superata? Non dimenticata, superata e basta![/SUP]


Le coppie che decidono di stare insieme sono altra cosa. C'è la volontà comune di farlo. E si decide entrambi.
Io parlo di quando una persona ti tradisce, e poi... se ne va pure col benservito.
Gli auguriamo anche il meglio?


----------



## Andy (7 Gennaio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> [SUP]
> 
> Tu ora sei incazzato, ferito etc, ed è normale che sia così. Ma come fai a sapere come ti sentirai quando l'avrai superata? Non dimenticata, superata e basta![/SUP]


Lo so come mi sentirò.
Qui non ho raccontato una mia storia, sebbene l'abbia accennata più volte.
Ne sono uscito forse dopo quasi 2 anni.
So come mi sono sentito.
La superai grazie alla mia forza, grazie alla voglia di fare altro, al lavoro, agli amici, ad altre ragazze.
E quella, credimi, non esiste più nei miei sentimenti. L'ho rivista, è una estranea.
Rimane il ricordo. Un brutto ricordo, ma sono contento *che sia finita*.
Se lei ora sta bene o male... non me ne frega nulla.
E quando mi ha cercato, le ho dato il benservito, non per odio, perchè provavo già indifferenza e la sera uscivo per la mia vita, ma perchè era una estranea, che sapevo pericolosa.

E aggiungo che poi ci sono ricaduto con un'altra pazza: elargiamo ben volere al mondo?
Io fesso, ma loro che meritino quello che vogliono. E a questa già l'ho detto: risparmiati il giorno che vorrai cercarmi, già ti avviso...


----------



## geko (7 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Le coppie che decidono di stare insieme sono altra cosa. C'è la volontà comune di farlo. E si decide entrambi.
> Io parlo di quando una persona ti tradisce, e poi... se ne va pure col benservito.
> Gli auguriamo anche il meglio?


A caldo no, bestemmi e mandi tutto a fanculo. Ma razionalmente poi ti dici: 'ma anche se le capitasse il peggio, se passasse quello che ho passato io, cosa cambia? Tra l'altro io voglio bene a quella persona anche se è stata una stronza, quindi buona vita'. E vai avanti e se ce la fai perdoni. 

Poi siamo esseri umani ed ognuno prova sentimenti diversi. C'è chi la pace con se stesso riesce a trovarla solo con la vendetta... Di solito nei confronti di un terzo che non c'entra nulla, di chi è in una posizione di debolezza. E la storia si ripete. È umano, ma non assoluto.


----------



## Andy (7 Gennaio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> A caldo no, bestemmi e mandi tutto a fanculo. *Ma razionalmente poi ti dici: 'ma anche se le capitasse il peggio, se passasse quello che ho passato io, cosa cambia? Tra l'altro io voglio bene a quella persona anche se è stata una stronza, quindi buona vita'. E vai avanti e se ce la fai perdoni. *


Ma scusa: perdono di cosa? Perchè devi perdonare? Per sentirti in pace con te?
Io sono stato tradito, non ho mai pensato al perdono o alle scuse.
Non è che "vuoi bene a quella stronza".
E' che "quella stronza io la amo".
Anche io ora penso che lei sia una stronza e finchè ho la speranza che torni inganno me stesso, dicendole che spero che sia felice, perchè dentro di me vorrei che lei vedesse in me qualcosa di fantastico. Qualcosa da apprezzare. Ma se non torna... Ci inganniamo da soli.
E la cosa dura... finchè non ami un'altra persona. Poi non pensi più: "io voglio bene a quella stronza".
Oppure lo pensi, ma sai che... è una banalità. Non ti frega: ora godi la tua nuona conquista e fai felice lei. E non pensi di tornare dalla stronza.
Tutto qui.
In realtà non ti importa di lei, se non a caldo (quando stai sotto, 1-2-3 anni, la ami ancora perchè se torna tu strisci da lei). Quando passi questa fase, grazie a te stesso, non al perdono, racconti la tua storia agli amici... e ci fai unaa grassa risata.
Passato, e bon.


----------



## geko (7 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Ma scusa: perdono di cosa? Perchè devi perdonare? Per sentirti in pace con te?
> Io sono stato tradito, non ho mai pensato al perdono o alle scuse.
> Non è che "vuoi bene a quella stronza".
> E' che "quella stronza io la amo".
> ...


Boh, siamo decisamente diversi perchè io non mi innamoro di un'altra persona e quindi supero la delusione. Io, prima chiudo un capitolo, e solo dopo ne riesco ad aprire un altro. Dopo che l'ho superata da solo allora mi sento pronto. Il contrario non ha funzionato, peccato.

Comunque il perdono non è mica un obbligo, intendiamoci. Ma se perdoni puoi riuscire benissimo a gioire della sua felicità, certo il tuo sentimento magari nel frattempo sarà cambiato, ma quella persona non ti è indifferente o 'non te ne frega più un cazzo', come abbiamo detto prima. Non è ipocrisia, dovresti crederci.


----------



## Andy (7 Gennaio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Boh, siamo decisamente diversi perchè io non mi innamoro di un'altra persona e quindi supero la delusione. Io, prima chiudo un capitolo, e solo dopo ne riesco ad aprire un altro. Dopo che l'ho superata da solo allora mi sento pronto. Il contrario non ha funzionato, peccato.
> 
> Comunque il perdono non è mica un obbligo, intendiamoci. Ma se perdoni puoi riuscire benissimo a gioire della sua felicità, certo il tuo sentimento magari nel frattempo sarà cambiato, ma quella persona non ti è indifferente o 'non te ne frega più un cazzo', come abbiamo detto prima. Non è ipocrisia, dovresti crederci.


Non parlo solo di trovare un'altra donna.
Ma di riprendere la tua vita, che è molto diverso.
Perdono, crederci... ieri lei era lì con te.
Oggi tu stai in casa a piangere, lei con un altro uomo (che prima frequentava a tua insaputa), magari sulla spiaggia a baciarsi e a dire le stesse cose che prima diceva a te. E lei sa che tu stai a casa, da solo.
Vabbè, auguro ogni bene.
Lei a me lo ha fatto... lo fanno a tutti...
E' quando io ne esco, che mi comporterò come lei... io a fare le mie cose, e se lei in quel momento sta nella stanza sua a piangere per qualsiasi motivo... beh, che vuole da me? Ora?

Io penso, invece che fin quando non tratteremmo le persone per quello che sono davvero, vivremo sempre in un brutto mondo.
Ma purtroppo questa è la vita.


----------



## Andy (7 Gennaio 2012)

Però Geko, ricorda.
Ora hai detto che stai con una donna e non vedi oltre con lei.
*E lei non lo sa.*
Io non te lo auguro, anzi auguro il bene a te e *a lei*.
Ma quando prenderai una decisione, spero che tu cerca di fare capire lei che è nell'ordine delle cose e che lei deve accettare.
Sai anche tu, che starà a lei decidere chi sarai tu dopo, nel suo futuro.
E lo saprai, guardandola negli occhi ora.
E il tempo passa, così le sue convinzioni. Le tue degradano, invece?

Scusami se sono crudo, ma è meglio dire certe cose piuttosto che scrivere frasi di filosofi.


----------



## geko (7 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Però Geko, ricorda.
> Ora hai detto che stai con una donna e non vedi oltre con lei.
> *E lei non lo sa.*
> Io non te lo auguro, anzi auguro il bene a te e *a lei*.
> ...



Una decisione l'ho già presa e la cosa di guardarla negli occhi l'ho già fatta. Ma non è la mia discussione questa, anche se il titolo in effetti è fuorviante. 

Mi odierà? Probabile. Io ovviamente dal mio punto di vista spero di no perchè in quest'anno e mezzo le ho dato tutto quello che avevo e quello che non avevo sto cercando di riprendermelo. Se lei mi dicesse che, ad esempio, in questo periodo mi ha tradito perchè sono stato un compagno distratto ed assente, io sarei deluso ed arrabbiato di certo, ferito nell'orgoglio e non sai quanto. Il primo pensiero sarebbe 'io le ho dato un tetto e lei mi ripaga così?'. Peró oggettivamente io non posso rinnegare le cose belle che ho ricevuto dallo stare con lei. E non è filosofeggiare, e non sono i miei sensi di colpa, per essere tornato a letto con l'altra, a parlare.


----------



## MK (7 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Lavori? Lavoro soddisfacente? Che ami?


Uè ma che è, un interrogatorio? Mica posso stare a raccontarti la mia vita eh.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Uè ma che è, un interrogatorio? Mica posso stare a raccontarti la mia vita eh.


Ma dove siamo?
Eh?
Cosa sono queste tecniche? Eh?

Dai EmKay...andy sta solo cercando di intortarti no?


----------



## MK (7 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma dove siamo?
> Eh?
> Cosa sono queste tecniche? Eh?
> 
> Dai EmKay...andy sta solo cercando di intortarti no?


A me spiace per Andy, si sente che ha sofferto molto e che sta soffrendo ancora. Mi piacerebbe cambiasse un po' la visione che ha del mondo, più riflessione su se stesso e meno sul male che gli altri (le altre) gli hanno fatto.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> A me spiace per Andy, si sente che ha sofferto molto e che sta soffrendo ancora. Mi piacerebbe cambiasse un po' la visione che ha del mondo, più riflessione su se stesso e meno sul male che gli altri (le altre) gli hanno fatto.


Impossibile...insomma...è pugliese...


----------



## Flavia (7 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Uè ma che è, un interrogatorio? Mica posso stare a raccontarti la mia vita eh.


poi dicono che la curiosità e femmina!


----------



## geko (8 Gennaio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> [SUP]Quindi tu come le vedi quelle coppie che dopo un tradimento decidono di ricostruire insieme? Magari dopo anni... Non si sono forse accettate e perdonate a vicenda? Loro, il tradito in particolare, dici che non ha sofferto come un cane per quella delusione?
> 
> Non c'è bisogno di un sondaggio per sapere che essere traditi ed ingannati non piace a nessuno.
> 
> Tu ora sei incazzato, ferito etc, ed è normale che sia così. Ma come fai a sapere come ti sentirai quando l'avrai superata? Non dimenticata, superata e basta![/SUP]


Ma perché mi si è ristretto il testo? 



MK ha detto:


> Uè ma che è, un interrogatorio? Mica posso stare a raccontarti la mia vita eh.






Flavia ha detto:


> poi dicono che la curiosità e femmina!


Si dice anche che la curiosità uccise il gatto . . . tutte queste massime mi confondono. :mrgreen:


----------



## tesla (8 Gennaio 2012)

augurare il bene alla persona che ci ha tradito??? 
no, dico, ma stiamo scherzando? in base a che cosa* io dovrei essere contenta *se la persona che mi ha precipitata in un baratro di sofferenza, depressione, sfiducia, solitudine, dolore e umiliazione *è felice? *
la stessa persona che se n'è sbattuta altamente di me trattandomi con l'indifferente cinismo che nemmeno si offre ad un cane randagio? 
non mi fate leggere di questi assurdi buonismi perchè divento una belva.
e poi perdono... perdono CHI? *io perdono chi mi CHIEDE SCUSA*, chi mi spiega, chi mette la sua FACCIA dietro le sue azioni, chi mi dice la VERITA' e con essa cerca di lenire lo strazio che mi ha provocato, perdono chi si mette dietro una tastiera e mi scrive qualcosa, o mi dice faccia a faccia qualcosa e mi chiede SCUSA per quello che mi ha fatto patire, per il mio amore calpestato.
ma per chi SPARISCE sbattendosene il cavolo di come sto, di cosa penso, del mio cuore che non si riprenderà mai, non c'è uno stracazzo di perdono. adesso perdono anche così, sulla base del niente, ma non diciamo fesserie


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Gennaio 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> augurare il bene alla persona che ci ha tradito???
> no, dico, ma stiamo scherzando? in base a che cosa* io dovrei essere contenta *se la persona che mi ha precipitata in un baratro di sofferenza, depressione, sfiducia, solitudine, dolore e umiliazione *è felice? *
> la stessa persona che se n'è sbattuta altamente di me trattandomi con l'indifferente cinismo che nemmeno si offre ad un cane randagio?
> non mi fate leggere di questi assurdi buonismi perchè divento una belva.
> ...


Tesla, ma perchè quando ti leggo sento sempre tutta questa negatività?

Non confondiamo la consapevolezza col buonismo.

Non è certo richiesto alle persone di perdonare quando non se la sentono di farlo. Ovvio.
Non è una richiesta che viene da fuori, eventualmente una volontà soggettiva.

Il perdono (parola e concetto che odio profondamente) dato a chi ce lo chiede non ha nessun senso.
E' o dovrebbe essere, prima di tutto, la consapevolezza di lasciare andare qualcuno che non si è comportato come noi ci saremmo aspettati o avremmo desiderato.
E dovrebbe essere messo in atto prima di tutto per noi stessi, non per colui che ci ha fatto del male.
Nella convinzione che, dopo, saremo noi stessi a trarne un beneficio.

Tu, che mi classifichi come una traditrice schifosa e arrogante, non sai quante persone ho lasciato andare in questo modo, anche recentemente, augurando loro tutto il bene del mondo.
E mi sono sentita rinascere un pò.


----------



## aristocat (8 Gennaio 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> augurare il bene alla persona che ci ha tradito???
> 
> ma per chi SPARISCE sbattendosene il cavolo di come sto, di cosa penso, del mio cuore che non si riprenderà mai, non c'è uno stracazzo di perdono.


Beh, per chi sparisce sbattendosene il cavolo di come stai, capisci che c'è incompatibilità tra voi... di fronte all'indifferenza dell'altro non so neanche se ha senso parlare di "perdono"...

il concetto di "perdono" esiste, ma capisci che non si può applicare con una persona che ti lascia e ti dice molto chiaramente che è finita. Qui non c'è da perdonare, c'è da prendere atto e tirare avanti....


----------



## tesla (8 Gennaio 2012)

non lo so cosa mi succede, non so nemmeno cosa vorrei, forse una parola: "scusa".
leggere la parola *perdono* mi fa salire la carogna, credo che il perdono sia una cosa che si raggiunge nel proprio animo e sia anche un modo per salvare sè stessi e darsi pace, ma che non possa insorgere così di punto in bianco.
 dall'altra parte ci deve essere una mossa che spinga verso questo sentimento, questa consapevolezza, un minimo di presa di coscienza delle proprie azioni e delle conseguenze delle stesse (non di pentimento, sarebbe troppo).
almeno la  consapevolezza dichiarata di averla fatta troppo sporca e troppo crudele, ecco. 
poi ti perdono, un doman,i quando sto meglio.


----------



## free (8 Gennaio 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> augurare il bene alla persona che ci ha tradito???
> no, dico, ma stiamo scherzando? in base a che cosa* io dovrei essere contenta *se la persona che mi ha precipitata in un baratro di sofferenza, depressione, sfiducia, solitudine, dolore e umiliazione *è felice? *
> la stessa persona che se n'è sbattuta altamente di me trattandomi con l'indifferente cinismo che nemmeno si offre ad un cane randagio?
> non mi fate leggere di questi assurdi buonismi perchè divento una belva.
> ...


 
però l'indifferente cinico ha dimostrato chiaramente, anche se in malo modo, che non ti vuole più
il tempo è galantuomo, alla fine il punto è solo quello, non vuole più stare con te: allora perchè rimanere invischiati in una spirale di odio che non porta a nulla di buono? 
non è mica  buonismo, è volere bene a se stessi senza disperdere inutilmente energie in sentimenti negativi


----------



## aristocat (8 Gennaio 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Beh, per chi sparisce sbattendosene il cavolo di  come stai, capisci che c'è incompatibilità tra voi... di fronte  all'indifferenza dell'altro non so neanche se ha senso parlare di  "perdono"...
> 
> il concetto di "perdono" esiste, ma capisci che non si può applicare con  una persona che ti lascia e ti dice molto chiaramente che è finita. *Qui  non c'è da perdonare, c'è da prendere atto e tirare avanti.*...


... Ma senza rancori: non fa bene a sé stessi sperare che all'ex le cose vadano male.
Prima di tutto perché il tempo non basta mai per pensare a noi, al nostro benessere, a migliorarci... è sempre troppo poco, mannaggia :mrgreen: 
Se abbiamo permesso a qualcuno di "maltrattarci", vale la pena lavorare su noi stessi, incassare e prendere atto che qualcuno che non ci amava più, ha avuto una caduta di stile... e che per questo meritiamo di meglio per noi. 
E' stata un'esperienza che ti ha dato ricordi belli e che ti ha insegnato che - purtroppo - nulla ci è "dovuto" in una storia, che quanto di bello ci accade è una grazia e che la fiducia che si dà (e si riceve) deve essere continuamente riconfermata, giorno dopo giorno...


----------



## aristocat (8 Gennaio 2012)

free ha detto:


> però l'indifferente cinico ha dimostrato chiaramente, anche se in malo modo, che non ti vuole più
> il tempo è galantuomo, alla fine il punto è solo quello, non vuole più stare con te: allora perchè rimanere invischiati in una spirale di odio che non porta a nulla di buono?
> non è mica  buonismo, è volere bene a se stessi senza disperdere inutilmente energie in sentimenti negativi


:umile:


----------



## contepinceton (8 Gennaio 2012)

*Ma Tesla...*

Di perdono puoi parlare solo quando c'è una persona che:
1) si rende conto del male che ha fatto
2) Se NE PENTE
3) Invoca il tuo perdono...

Dice bene la parabola del figliol prodigo no?
Quando dopo aver dissipato i suoi beni, finisce nella merda...rientra in sè stesso...e si dice oh come stavo bene con mio padre e guarda come mi sono ridotto...ecco cosa farò andrò da lui e chiederò perdono...

Non funziona con un ricatto...ah se mi domandi scusa...allora ti perdono...

Poi c'è anche l'orgoglio da beghina stronza eh?
Conosco donne che si farebbero ardere vive pur di non ammettere a sè stesse di aver sbagliato...

Si vero ti ho tradito...ma è colpa tua no? Che mi maltrattavi...

Ricordiamoci la fine di Giuda...
San Pietro mente a Cristo...lo rinnega...ma poi dice il Vangelo che pianse amaramente...
Giuda invece cerca di riprendersi i suoi denari...e piuttosto di invocare il perdono per quel che ha fatto...si toglie la vita....

Tesla stai attenta...
Potresti trovarti difronte una persona glaciale che ti dice...senti a me non me ne sbatte più un cazzo di te...puoi crepare in santapace...non mi si muove un'ovaia...ti ho tradito, ti ho lasciato...cosa cazzo vuoi ancora da me...che ti chieda scusa? Ohi ciccia aria eh?


----------



## Andy (8 Gennaio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> *E' o dovrebbe essere, prima di tutto, la consapevolezza di lasciare andare qualcuno che non si è comportato come noi ci saremmo aspettati o avremmo desiderato.*


Chiara, è la consapevolezza di un dato di fatto, non di *lasciare andare qualcuno, che di fatto lo ha fatto senza nemmeno interpellare l'interessato.*
E' certo che lo lascia andare, quello non vuole stare con te. Mica mettiamo le catene noi. Così come loro non dovevano permettersi a mettere le catene a noi... prima.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Chiara, è la consapevolezza di un dato di fatto, non di *lasciare andare qualcuno, che di fatto lo ha fatto senza nemmeno interpellare l'interessato.*
> E' certo che lo lascia andare, quello non vuole stare con te. Mica mettiamo le catene noi. Così come loro non dovevano permettersi a mettere le catene a noi... prima.



Lasciare andare da dentro di noi, tontolino   :carneval:


----------



## MK (8 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Chiara, è la consapevolezza di un dato di fatto, non di *lasciare andare qualcuno, che di fatto lo ha fatto senza nemmeno interpellare l'interessato.*
> E' certo che lo lascia andare, quello non vuole stare con te. Mica mettiamo le catene noi. *Così come loro non dovevano permettersi a mettere le catene a noi... prima.*


Le catene le tengono solo quelli/quelle che le vogliono. O siamo incapaci di intendere e di volere?


----------



## Andy (8 Gennaio 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Beh, per chi sparisce sbattendosene il cavolo di come stai, capisci che c'è incompatibilità tra voi... di fronte all'indifferenza dell'altro non so neanche se ha senso parlare di "perdono"...
> 
> il concetto di "perdono" esiste, ma capisci che non si può applicare con una persona che ti lascia e ti dice molto chiaramente che è finita. Qui non c'è da perdonare, c'è da prendere atto e tirare avanti....


Quoto, è questo che intendo io.
Prendi atto e tiri avanti.
Ma non esiste posto per un "ti auguro anche di stare bene...".
No, perchè, *io devo stare bene*.
Quello che vuoi fare sono cavoli tuoi, nel bene e nel male.
E se lo sarà nel male: che vuoi da me, ora? *Peggio per te*. Ognuno è responsabile delle sue azioni e scelte.


----------



## Andy (8 Gennaio 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> E' stata un'esperienza che ti ha dato ricordi belli e che ti ha insegnato che - purtroppo - nulla ci è "dovuto" in una storia, che quanto di bello ci accade è una grazia e che la fiducia che si dà (e si riceve) deve essere continuamente riconfermata, giorno dopo giorno...


Ma su questo non sono d'accordo.
Io potevo avere il meglio altrove.
Proprio perchè il tempo passa.
Dei ricordi sbiaditi, avere dato a qualcuno, ottenendo fumo negli occhi, non so che farmene.
Perchè il tempo passa, ed ho perso tempo dietro chi invece aveva la cultura dell'avventura nella vita.
Io non avevo quella cultura, e chiedo rispetto.
Il rispetto non mi è dovuto? Ok, lo accetto.
Ma se domani tu stai male e piangi, beh, cercati un altro che raccolga le tue lacrime di coccodrillo.
A me non me ne frega nulla di te.


----------



## Andy (8 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Le catene le tengono solo quelli/quelle che le vogliono. O siamo incapaci di intendere e di volere?


Certo, ma poi parliamone quando tu ami, e per fare contenta l'altra ti sacrifichi.
E poi, che fai, *che bel ricordo che io avevo*?
Quindi mi dai ragione: vivere una storia, fottendo dove possibile?
Hanno ragione più Lothar e Chiara, che non hanno peli sulla lingua.
Scopiamo e basta.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Quoto, è questo che intendo io.
> Prendi atto e tiri avanti.
> Ma non esiste posto per un "*ti auguro anche di stare bene...*".
> No, perchè, *io devo stare bene*.
> ...



una cosa non esclude l'altra


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Certo, ma poi parliamone* quando tu ami, e per fare contenta l'altra ti sacrifichi.*
> E poi, che fai, *che bel ricordo che io avevo*?
> Quindi mi dai ragione: vivere una storia, fottendo dove possibile?
> Hanno ragione più Lothar e Chiara, che non hanno peli sulla lingua.
> Scopiamo e basta.



quello non è amore, è tentativo di coercizione


----------



## Andy (8 Gennaio 2012)

Lo so, dai ,non mi voglio scaldare, che dall'altra parte un forum di politica mi sta facendo girare i maroni...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Lo so, dai ,non mi voglio scaldare, che dall'altra parte un forum di politica mi sta facendo girare i maroni...



:kiss:


----------



## Flavia (8 Gennaio 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> augurare il bene alla persona che ci ha tradito???
> no, dico, ma stiamo scherzando? in base a che cosa* io dovrei essere contenta *se la persona che mi ha precipitata in un baratro di sofferenza, depressione, sfiducia, solitudine, dolore e umiliazione *è felice? *
> *la stessa persona che se n'è sbattuta altamente di me trattandomi con l'indifferente cinismo che nemmeno si offre ad un cane randagio? *
> non mi fate leggere di questi assurdi buonismi perchè divento una belva.
> ...


Il perdono è un percorso lungo e difficile.
Puoi prendere in cosiderazione la possibilità di perdonare, se ti viene chiesto in modo sincero.
Esistono situazioni che si possono perdonare, altre è molto più difficile.
Posso perdonare certi comportamenti ad un ragazzo di venti anni, ma non ad un uomo alle soglie dei cinquanta.

Tesla mi ritrovo molto nelle tue parole, capisco quello che hai passato (purtroppo sono situazioni molto comuni per tanti di noi), conosco bene quella sofferenza acuta, che ti leva il fiato.
Per lungo tempo ho desiderato la sua totale infelicità, ma nonostante tutto questo pensiero non ha mai alleviato la mia sofferenza.
Ho riflettuto bene sui vostri interventi, e quindi per onestà intellettuale, credo di poter dire non voglio il suo male poichè lo amo ancora, ma il pensiero di saperlo felice con un'altra donna mi annienta.
Non è una questione di cattiveria, ma di essere semplicemente umani.
Ho capito che l'ideale di amore in cui uno dei due si annulla come persona per la felicità dell'altro, forse forse è morto nell'epoca vittoriana.


----------



## tesla (8 Gennaio 2012)

free ha detto:


> però l'indifferente cinico ha dimostrato chiaramente, anche se in malo modo, che non ti vuole più
> il tempo è galantuomo, alla fine il punto è solo quello, non vuole più stare con te: allora perchè rimanere invischiati in una spirale di odio che non porta a nulla di buono?
> non è mica  buonismo, è volere bene a se stessi senza disperdere inutilmente energie in sentimenti negativi


io non odio, semplicemente non riesco a digerire la parola "perdono" senza che dall'altra parte ci sia un passo nei miei confronti



aristocat ha detto:


> ... Ma senza rancori: non fa bene a sé stessi sperare che all'ex le cose vadano male.
> Prima di tutto perché il tempo non basta mai per pensare a noi, al nostro benessere, a migliorarci... è sempre troppo poco, mannaggia :mrgreen:
> Se abbiamo permesso a qualcuno di "maltrattarci", vale la pena lavorare su noi stessi, incassare e prendere atto che qualcuno che non ci amava più, ha avuto una caduta di stile... e che per questo meritiamo di meglio per noi.
> E' stata un'esperienza che ti ha dato ricordi belli e che ti ha insegnato che - purtroppo - nulla ci è "dovuto" in una storia, che quanto di bello ci accade è una grazia e che la fiducia che si dà (e si riceve) deve essere continuamente riconfermata, giorno dopo giorno...


francamente la mia giornata è resa gravosa dall'impegno "sopravvivenza", non spero che le cose le vadano male, spero solo che capisca cosa mi ha fatto e ne provi un minimo di dispiacere e volendo esagerare "rimpianto". 



contepinceton ha detto:


> Tesla stai attenta...
> Potresti trovarti difronte una persona glaciale che ti dice...senti a me non me ne sbatte più un cazzo di te...puoi crepare in santapace...non mi si muove un'ovaia...ti ho tradito, ti ho lasciato...cosa cazzo vuoi ancora da me...che ti chieda scusa? Ohi ciccia aria eh?


lo so conte, ma è difficile nello star male capire quali sentimenti si intrecciano. 
a volte mi sento di percorrere la superstrada "daniele", quella dove si desidera un atto di pentimento proveniente dall'altra parte in causa. credo sia umano (senza pretendere come fa lui che la sua ex si cosparga di catrame, piume e si dia fuoco). 


Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Lasciare andare da dentro di noi, tontolino   :carneval:


se mi spieghi come si fa mi fai un favore, io non so da che parte cominciare



Andy ha detto:


> Quoto, è questo che intendo io.
> Prendi atto e tiri avanti.
> Ma non esiste posto per un "ti auguro anche di stare bene...".
> No, perchè, *io devo stare bene*.
> ...


sottoscrivo



Flavia ha detto:


> Il perdono è un percorso lungo e difficile.
> Puoi prendere in cosiderazione la possibilità di perdonare, se ti viene chiesto in modo sincero.
> Esistono situazioni che si possono perdonare, altre è molto più difficile.
> Posso perdonare certi comportamenti ad un ragazzo di venti anni, ma non ad un uomo alle soglie dei cinquanta.
> ...


a me non annienta il pensiero di saperla con qualcun altro, a me basta sapere che nel momento in cui si faceva gli affari suoi io ero inesistente, una merdina fastidiosa con i suoi sms a cui rispondere dodicimila ore dopo e le telefonate da non degnare di risposta. 
in quelle ore di silenzi a cosa pensava? "ah cavolo che fastidio" ecco quello che mi distrugge.


----------



## Andy (8 Gennaio 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> a me non annienta il pensiero di saperla con qualcun altro, a me basta sapere che nel momento in cui si faceva gli affari suoi io ero inesistente, una merdina fastidiosa con i suoi sms a cui rispondere dodicimila ore dopo e le telefonate da non degnare di risposta.
> in quelle ore di silenzi a cosa pensava? "ah cavolo che fastidio" ecco quello che mi distrugge.


Infatti, a questo si pensa nel dopo immediato, quando soffri.
E di certo nessuno augurava che tu stessi sereno, dall'altra parte.
Per questo dico, in questi casi: perdono di cosa? Cosa cambia nel perdono se tu comunque hai deciso di andartene? Perchè tu devi stare meglio con te stesso?
Va bene, ti perdono, se vuoi essere preso per il sedere.
Ma non è così. Non ti perdono, non perchè non voglia, ma perchè è inutile e serve solo a te. Perchè a me serve rinascere con una persona migliore. E tu non lo sei.
Vai via. Pussa via. Sciò.


----------



## tesla (8 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Vai via. Pussa via. Sciò.


ma al  "via pussa via e sciò" ci siamo arrivati, è come farlo dalla mente che è complicato 
:mrgreen:


----------



## Andy (8 Gennaio 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> ma al  "via pussa via e sciò" ci siamo arrivati, è come farlo dalla mente che è complicato
> :mrgreen:



No, ma arrivi a questo dopo che hai ripreso te stesso, grazie a te e a quello che potevi ottenere dal tuo mondo, quello in cui vivi.
Poi è un "via pussa via e sciò".
E' in questa fase che non ti importa davvero, a mente fredda, di che morte muoia l'altro.
Hai ripreso la tua vita. Punto.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Gennaio 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> se mi spieghi come si fa mi fai un favore, io non so da che parte cominciare
> 
> a me non annienta il pensiero di saperla con qualcun altro, *a me basta sapere che nel momento in cui si faceva gli affari suoi io ero inesistente, una merdina fastidiosa con i suoi sms a cui rispondere dodicimila ore dopo e le telefonate da non degnare di risposta.
> in quelle ore di silenzi a cosa pensava? "ah cavolo che fastidio" ecco quello che mi distrugge*.


Quella che descrivi è una situazione irreale e un buon punto di partenza per _lasciare andare_ una persona da dentro di te è credere che per lei non sei stata una merdina fastidiosa come pensi.

Non saprei spiegarti come fare, però so che l'ho fatto.
So anche che nel mio caso è stato difficile per un motivo molto semplice: non avevo realizzato con lui quel che pensavo e quel che mi ero prefissa, e ho continuato a lungo ad incolparmi di questo.

Tanto per parlarsi fuori dai denti: se non ricordo male la tua storia, hai fatto riferimento più di una volta a un amore romantico e totalizzante, e a una serie di situazioni romantiche che TU hai vissuto mentre stavi con lei.
Se questo fosse stato realmente realizzante per te, credi che ora sarebbe molto più facile (non facile) voltare pagina.

Non so se possa essere il tuo caso, ovvio.

Però da quando ho smesso di cazziare me stessa per non essere riuscita nell'impresa è stato assai più agevole lasciarmelo alle spalle.


----------



## MK (8 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Certo, ma poi parliamone quando tu ami, e *per fare contenta l'altra ti sacrifichi*.
> E poi, che fai, *che bel ricordo che io avevo*?
> Quindi mi dai ragione: vivere una storia, fottendo dove possibile?
> Hanno ragione più Lothar e Chiara, che non hanno peli sulla lingua.
> Scopiamo e basta.



Se ti sacrifichi è una SCELTA TUA. Se poi il sacrificio non va a buon fine non puoi dare le colpe all'altra persona. La responsabilità è solo tua. Vivere una storia e fare l'amore il più possibile, con lo stesso partner ovviamente :mrgreen:.


----------



## Andy (8 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Se ti sacrifichi è una SCELTA TUA. Se poi il sacrificio non va a buon fine non puoi dare le colpe all'altra persona. La responsabilità è solo tua. Vivere una storia e fare l'amore il più possibile, con lo stesso partner ovviamente :mrgreen:.


MK con tutta la sincerità del mio animo.
Mi sa che non hai visto nulla.


----------



## MK (8 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> MK con tutta la sincerità del mio animo.
> *Mi sa che non hai visto nulla*.


In che senso?


----------



## Andy (8 Gennaio 2012)

Nel senso che ho detto.
Anche io ti ho chiesto se ora sei serena per un motivo... e tu mi hai detto: cosa è un interrogatorio?
Parliamoci chiaro, io non ho peli sulla lingua e dico quello che penso. Da sempre.

O hai vissuto storie per te superficiali, alla fine delle quali hai sofferto più perchè *avevi perso quello che volevi tu*, piuttosto che in un mondo che speravi ardentemente col cuore, fare felice te stessa e la persona che avevi accanto.
Oppure hai passato la fase del pianto, ed ora vedi tutto dall'alto, per cui è facile dire frasi fatte.

Guarda, io la penso in un certo modo, che mi viene dal cuore.
La seconda volta che vivo una storia terribile.
Alla fine della prima ho chiesto alla mia anima: basta, voglio il meglio per stare sereno. Darò il meglio di me. Vorrei il meglio. La sincerità, la onestà prima di tutto.

Se Dio esiste, per voi, per me non più, mi fulmina. Non mi sfotte.

Errore mio: credere in una persona. Ma alla fine le persone sono false. Ma parlano, fanno la morale. Poi però le vedi piangere. E vogliono la tua comprensione. Poi si riprendono, ed esce la puzza da sotto il naso.

MK, poco fa sono dovuto scendere per un servizio. Passeggiare per una città morta, con le luci gialle accese. E ripensi a quello che era poco tempo fa. Quello in cui stavi credendo. Con le lacrime agli occhi per la strada. A te è successo?
A quello che ho passato prima. A come ne sono uscito con la mia forza. Non c'era nessuno. Solo io. 
E tu mi parli di perdono.
Poi è arrivata lei. Un bambino voleva. L'amore senza precauzioni (prendeva la pillola prima? Non lo saprò mai)  Una donna di 40 anni che ti parla di un matrimonio, di un bambino. Che entra di forza lei nella tua vita.
Così forte che tu non puoi non crederci. Così forte da scappare da mia madre a cercarmi, piangendo. Così forte da venire dove lavoro, davanti il mio capo, piangendo, chiedendomi perdono. E io ho creduto davvero, e te lo dico con la smorfia della rabbia, ora. Non me ne fotte un cazzo di chi dice che ho sbagliato, ora. Perchè in quel momento chiunque voleva farsi una vita bellissima ci sarebbe stato. Dopo quello che passai. Ti parlo di una donna bellissima, che amavi quando solo sfioravi con la mano. Una donna che ha fatto cose... di cui ancora non mi do spiegazioni. Perchè?
La mia fortuna? Non lo so se ho avuto fortuna. Forse a differenza di altri che prima si sposano e che scoprono l'errore... forse solo lì sta la fortuna.
Ma non nel dolore. Qullo è lo stesso. Più forte, perchè in gioco c'è la tua vita al momento, la speranzaa di volere, davvero e con il cuore ciò che molti fanno solo per una soddisfazione sociale (tanto poi tradiscono e risolvono così la loro felicità momentanea).
Tu donna, sensibile, che capisce e che comprende, hai mai camminato la sera, sotto le luci gialle, con le lacrime che scendono sul tuo volto, davanti gli estranei e non puoi trattenerle?
E tu donna, mi parli di perdono.

Scusami lo sfogo. Ma io sono umano. Voglio vedere l'umanità, non l'accettazione, l'umanità di comprendere chi davvero soffre per amore. 
Se per alcuni l'amore non esiste, mi spiace o li invidio. Non lo so. Ma nessuno può negare le mie lacrime. Nessuno mi può dire: perdona, perchè non capisci.

Ho passato tanto dolore MK. E te lo dico io, che per un ideale ho perso il lavoro, ed ora sono disoccupato, dopo laurea e dottorato. Solo perchè qualcuno di potere provava invidia. Solo perchè qualcun altro, stava passando solo un bel momento, per scopare o sentirsi dire frasi di amore.

Ti basta?


----------



## elena_ (8 Gennaio 2012)

@Andy

Quando siamo nel bel mezzo della tempoesta possiamo solo fermarci e aspettare che passi.
Dobbiamo farci tormentare da quel dolore, dobbiamo assecondarlo, non possiamo resistergli.
Solo così passa.
Ben vengano le lacrime, allora.
Una volta passato non sarà più niente come prima.
Ma noi siamo più forti e andiamo avanti. 
Avanti, non indietro.
Non ho seguito gli ultimi scambi di battute, ma posso dirti che MK non dice mai frasi di circostanza. MK c'è passata attraverso e non si è fatta mancare niente, credimi. Lei, semplicemente, vede le cose da un'altra prospettiva e ha un carattere molto forte. 
Che la perdita del tuo lavoro sia legata alla storia che ti ha segnato così tanto (se ho capito bene)...beh mi lascia senza parole.


----------



## Andy (8 Gennaio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> Che la perdita del tuo lavoro sia legata alla storia che ti ha segnato così tanto (se ho capito bene)...beh mi lascia senza parole.


Per questo non bisogna generalizzare.
E parlare di perdono a prescindere.
Quando anche i tuoi sogni lavorativi sono svaniti nel nulla... non per incapacità, ma per una gelosia, che la "mia donna", che dovrei perdonare, ben conosceva. Ma io no...
2 piccioni al prezzo di uno. Ma erano i piccioni miei, non suoi.
Perdono?

Avevo ricominciato a guardare avanti una volta.
Sai quando si esce dalla fase che ti vuoi suicidare?
Invece ho guardato avanti. Soffrendo ogni giorno, aggrappandomi a tutto, sebbene tutto sapeva di tristezza.
Poi quando ne sei fuori, un'altra persona "ti ama".
E si ricomincia.
Perdono?


----------



## geko (8 Gennaio 2012)

Andy, quello che dici è ingiusto. MK ti ha detto che capisce la tua sofferenza, che spera che riuscirai a vedere le cose diversamente, con la consapevolezza di poter affermare: 'ok, l'importante è che sia passato!'. Dove le hai lette le frasi fatte e di circostanza??

Non è una questione di interrogatorio. Ma devi capire che non è paragonando quello che hai passato tu con quello che hanno vissuto gli altri che supererai la cosa. E' passato, è successo, e sei rimasto fregato. Questa cosa ti ha cambiato? Bene, stringi i pugni, perdi la fiducia nei confronti del mondo e cerca di andare avanti per la tua strada. Non porgerla più la schiena se hai paura che qualcuna ti pugnali di nuovo, chi te lo vieta? Dai tempo al tempo, forse cambierai idea, forse no. 

Fanculo il perdono, chi ti ha detto che devi perdonare per forza?? Io per caso? Qualcuno c'è riuscito, tu no e forse non ce la farai mai. Amen. Ma devi combattere per te stesso eh, con le unghie e con i denti se serve, ma non puoi accusare gli altri di non aver sofferto abbastanza o di non aver avuto le tue stesse esperienze. Quello che subisci nella tua vita non ti da alcun diritto.

Dai, forza e coraggio.


----------



## Andy (8 Gennaio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Andy, quello che dici è ingiusto. MK ti ha detto che capisce la tua sofferenza, che spera che riuscirai a vedere le cose diversamente, con la consapevolezza di poter affermare: 'ok, l'importante è che sia passato!'. Dove le hai lette le frasi fatte e di circostanza??
> 
> Non è una questione di interrogatorio. Ma devi capire che non è paragonando quello che hai passato tu con quello che hanno vissuto gli altri che supererai la cosa. E' passato, è successo, e sei rimasto fregato. Questa cosa ti ha cambiato? Bene, stringi i pugni, perdi la fiducia nei confronti del mondo e cerca di andare avanti per la tua strada. Non porgerla più la schiena se hai paura che qualcuna ti pugnali di nuovo, chi te lo vieta? Dai tempo al tempo, forse cambierai idea, forse no.
> 
> ...


Grazie Geko delle parole.
Io ho risposto a questo di MK:

_Se ti sacrifichi è una SCELTA TUA. Se poi il sacrificio non va a buon  fine non puoi dare le colpe all'altra persona. La responsabilità è solo  tua. Vivere una storia e fare l'amore il più possibile, con lo stesso  partner ovviamente :mrgreen:._

che trovo offensivo, per chi ora soffre. Quindi lei non soffre, ora.
Se lei ritiene che nessuno si debba sacrificare, va bene. Accettiamo solo le brutture della vita. Ma non lamentiamoci quando stiamo male. Se poi l'amore inteso come sentimento, significa *fare l'amore il più possibile*... beh, qualcuno non ha capito cosa è l'amore vero.


----------



## geko (8 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Grazie Geko delle parole.
> Io ho risposto a questo di MK:
> 
> _Se ti sacrifichi è una SCELTA TUA. Se poi il sacrificio non va a buon  fine non puoi dare le colpe all'altra persona. La responsabilità è solo  tua. Vivere una storia e fare l'amore il più possibile, con lo stesso  partner ovviamente :mrgreen:._
> ...


Io ci leggo un incoraggiamento anche in questo, e soprattutto in questo:



MK ha detto:


> A me spiace per Andy, si sente che ha sofferto molto e che sta soffrendo ancora. Mi piacerebbe cambiasse un po' la visione che ha del mondo, più riflessione su se stesso e meno sul male che gli altri (le altre) gli hanno fatto.


E' come dire: TU hai scelto di sacrificarti, TU hai dato tutto quello che avevi e TU non hai niente da rimproverarti oggi. Questo è un motivo in più per lasciarti tutto alle spalle e lavorare su te stesso, ora è il momento in cui tu ti riprendi la tua vita, anche con l'egoismo, se ritieni che sia la strada giusta. Se no come fai a guardarti indietro e dire 'è passato' ?

Cazzo, l'hai detto anche tu che hai le capacità per essere chi vuoi essere, no? Ecco, basta pensare alle altre e a chi ti ha fregato, semplicemente non meritavano nulla e tu hai sbagliato valutazione, sei stato ingenuo. Ora ricomincia!


----------



## Andy (8 Gennaio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Io ci leggo un incoraggiamento anche in questo, e soprattutto in questo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Geko, lo so è quello che mi dico sempre.
Ma quella parola... perdono. Non la capisco.
Per favore, lasciamola solo a Dio. Se è un Dio serio... per me è solo una farsa.


----------



## elena_ (8 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Grazie Geko delle parole.
> Io ho risposto a questo di MK:
> 
> _Se ti sacrifichi è una SCELTA TUA. Se poi il sacrificio non va a buon  fine non puoi dare le colpe all'altra persona. La responsabilità è solo  tua. Vivere una storia e fare l'amore il più possibile, con lo stesso  partner ovviamente :mrgreen:._
> ...


Senza offesa , ma io non ci trovo niente di offensivo. 
E' un po' come dire che se fai una scelta devi soppesare anche le conseguenze. Ma la scelta è tua, indipendentemente da ciò che potrà scegliere o meno l'altra persona.


----------



## Andy (8 Gennaio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> Senza offesa , ma io non ci trovo niente di offensivo.
> E' un po' come dire che se fai una scelta devi soppesare anche le conseguenze. Ma la scelta è tua, indipendentemente da ciò che potrà scegliere o meno l'altra persona.


La scelta è mia. *Ma anche sua*.
Le conseguenze certo? Non ero io che piangeva, che veniva a cercarmi, che mi chiamava amore guardandomi negli occhi ecc...
Le sue conseguenze quali sono state? Un momento piacevole e basta?
Che cosa ha scelto? Lo sapeva già! Qui è la farsa di molte coppie scoppiate.
Va bene, lo accetto.
Ma è qui il problema.
Ripeto... perdono? Di cosa?


----------



## Andy (8 Gennaio 2012)

Addirittura chiederei il risarcimento danni, morali e materiali (perchè tu spendi soldi credendoci).
Pochi giorni fa la sentenza di una corte, non ricordo se in Italia: anche la promessa di matrimonio è risarcibile qualora venga ripresa, vi siano state delle spese e poi non venga mantenuta.
Io sono convinto che prima o poi la cosa sarà molto più severa, per chi inganna una persona.


----------



## MK (8 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Io ho risposto a questo di MK:
> 
> _Se ti sacrifichi è una SCELTA TUA. Se poi il sacrificio non va a buon  fine non puoi dare le colpe all'altra persona. La responsabilità è solo  tua. Vivere una storia e fare l'amore il più possibile, con lo stesso  partner ovviamente :mrgreen:._
> 
> ...


Andy, mi dispiace che tu stia così male. Se le mie parole ti hanno ferito ti chiedo scusa. La mia frase ultima era solo un modo per sottolineare che l'amore, per me, è ANCHE desiderio. Non ho voglia di raccontare della mia vita, sia perchè qui dentro di me si è saputo anche troppo, sia perchè VOGLIO ANDARE AVANTI. Ho amato ho sofferto ho perso il padre di mia figlia e contemporaneamente ho perso la possibilità che avevo di dare una svolta alla mia vita, professionale e sentimentale. Non sono una ragazzina Andy ma mi sento dentro lo stesso spirito di quando avevo 20 anni. Non si può? Bisogna lasciarsi trascinare dal dolore dalla sofferenza dalla sfiga dalla cattiveria degli altri? Hai perso la speranza Andy, lo comprendo. Ma dovresti ritrovarla per te stesso, per la tua vita, non per affidarla nelle mani di un essere umano. Perchè gli esseri umani perfetti non sono mai.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Addirittura chiederei il risarcimento danni, morali e materiali (perchè tu spendi soldi credendoci).
> Pochi giorni fa la sentenza di una corte, non ricordo se in Italia: anche la promessa di matrimonio è risarcibile qualora venga ripresa, vi siano state delle spese e poi non venga mantenuta.
> Io sono convinto che prima o poi la cosa sarà molto più severa, per chi inganna una persona.


Andy...sei confuso...
Ti do un consiglio pratico...
Esci dalla tua terra e va...
Va via da casa tua...e parti con una vita tua...
Non oso pensare a quante cose ti mettano dentro nella tua testa...

Vedi Andy...
Contrabbando non si fa...
Ma nella tua terra...se i finanzieri lo fanno notare...vengono speronati no?
Hanno osato intralciare dei lavori in corso...

Chiedere un risarcimento?
Ok?
Dipende chi lo chiede...e da chi lo chiede...

Nella tua terra...se qualcuno di un certo tipo ti pesta un piede...stai zitto e mosca, ne convieni?
Se fai notare...mi hai pestato un piede...ti fanno partire pure la testa...ne convieni?

Andy...
Ci vuole buonsenso nelle cose...dai no?


----------



## Andy (8 Gennaio 2012)

Comunque, scusami MK non volevo essere offensivo.
Se ti ho offeso, scusami.

Perdono


----------



## Andy (8 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Andy...sei confuso...
> Ti do un consiglio pratico...
> Esci dalla tua terra e va...
> Va via da casa tua...e parti con una vita tua...
> ...


No, vabbè, ho detto risarcimento, ma così, tanto per 
Conte, spero che la prossima sarà diversa.
Ma spero di più che non mi si chiederà ciò che non voglio più dare. 
Forse solo allora capirò che sia la persona giusta.
Vi saluto, buona notte, mi metto a letto e seguo la partita


----------



## elena_ (8 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> La scelta è mia. *Ma anche sua*.
> Le conseguenze certo? Non ero io che piangeva, che veniva a cercarmi, che mi chiamava amore guardandomi negli occhi ecc...
> Le sue conseguenze quali sono state? Un momento piacevole e basta?
> Che cosa ha scelto? Lo sapeva già! Qui è la farsa di molte coppie scoppiate.
> ...


Sono la persona meno indicata per parlare di perdono.
Io non sono mai stata perdonata dal mio ex compagno storico e dopo vent'anni insieme adesso siamo due perfetti estranei.
E' stato durissimo lasciarlo, ma per lui è stato più duro essere lasciato. Quando lo capì, reagì vomitandomi addosso tutta la rabbia che aveva, talmente tanta che arrivai al punto di avere paura di lui, di stagli accanto. E quando arrivi a quel punto non puoi più tornare indietro. 
Devo ancora perdonarmi tante cose, prima di pensare a perdonare anche gli altri.


----------



## Andy (8 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Andy, mi dispiace che tu stia così male. Se le mie parole ti hanno ferito ti chiedo scusa. La mia frase ultima era solo un modo per sottolineare che l'amore, per me, è ANCHE desiderio. Non ho voglia di raccontare della mia vita, sia perchè qui dentro di me si è saputo anche troppo, sia perchè VOGLIO ANDARE AVANTI. Ho amato ho sofferto ho perso il padre di mia figlia e contemporaneamente ho perso la possibilità che avevo di dare una svolta alla mia vita, professionale e sentimentale. Non sono una ragazzina Andy ma mi sento dentro lo stesso spirito di quando avevo 20 anni. Non si può? Bisogna lasciarsi trascinare dal dolore dalla sofferenza dalla sfiga dalla cattiveria degli altri? Hai perso la speranza Andy, lo comprendo. Ma dovresti ritrovarla per te stesso, per la tua vita, non per affidarla nelle mani di un essere umano. Perchè gli esseri umani perfetti non sono mai.


Ah, non avevo visto la risposta.
Ti chiedo ancora scusa.


----------



## geko (8 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> La scelta è mia. *Ma anche sua*.
> Le conseguenze certo? Non ero io che piangeva, che veniva a cercarmi, che mi chiamava amore guardandomi negli occhi ecc...
> Le sue conseguenze quali sono state? Un momento piacevole e basta?
> Che cosa ha scelto? Lo sapeva già! Qui è la farsa di molte coppie scoppiate.
> ...


E basta co' 'sto perdono. Non la prendere così sul personale. Ma che siamo in chiesa?? Dimmelo così scappo . . . guarda che io prendo fuoco se mi spruzzi l'acqua santa. :rotfl:

Perdonare si può, certamente. Ma chi te lo impone? Dai, 2 Ave Maria e non ne parliamo più! :up:

Si scherza.



Andy ha detto:


> Addirittura chiederei il risarcimento danni, morali e materiali (perchè tu spendi soldi credendoci).
> Pochi giorni fa la sentenza di una corte, non ricordo se in Italia: anche la promessa di matrimonio è risarcibile qualora venga ripresa, vi siano state delle spese e poi non venga mantenuta.
> Io sono convinto che prima o poi la cosa sarà molto più severa, per chi inganna una persona.


:mexican:

Ma che dici? La promessa di matrimonio primo è un relitto storico, il primo libro del codice civile è parecchio vecchiotto, sai? E secondo dev'essere trasfusa in un atto pubblico o una scrittura privata. Lasciale perdere 'ste cavolate. Pensa a costruire il tuo futuro. :up:


----------



## Andy (8 Gennaio 2012)

PS: è anche quasi l'anniversario della morte del mio gatto Chicco.
18 anni della mia vita, e l'ho visto morire nella sofferenza.
Oggi sono molto triste per tante cose.
Scusate gli sfoghi.


----------



## Andy (8 Gennaio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> E basta co' 'sto perdono. Non la prendere così sul personale. Ma che siamo in chiesa?? Dimmelo così scappo . . . guarda che io prendo fuoco se mi spruzzi l'acqua santa. :rotfl:
> 
> Perdonare si può, certamente. Ma chi te lo impone? Dai, 2 Ave Maria e non ne parliamo più! :up:
> 
> ...


Guarda, giusto per deviare dalla pesantezza.
In un Videogioco per PC, che ho praticamente consumato (il mio avatar è preso da lì) c'è la possibilità di sposarsi.
Sai che è successo?
All'altare, io dico sì, lei dice sì, poi si gira e scappa dalla chiesa!!!
Non la trovo più per il mondo di gioco.
Poi ho capito che era un bug...
Sì, ma anche nei VG, lasciatemi in pace...


----------



## MK (8 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Comunque, scusami MK non volevo essere offensivo.
> Se ti ho offeso, scusami.
> 
> Perdono


Ma figurati se mi offendo dai... No è che sono davvero dispiaciuta e vorrei fare qualcosa, dirti qualcosa che possa esserti utile. Comunque sfogati pure, meglio buttare la rabbia qui dentro che lasciarla ad avvelenarci l'anima. E se posso mi unisco anch'io al consiglio pratico del Conte, cambia atmosfera cambia ambiente, sei giovane non hai legami...


----------



## Andy (8 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Ma figurati se mi offendo dai... No è che sono davvero dispiaciuta e vorrei fare qualcosa, dirti qualcosa che possa esserti utile. Comunque sfogati pure, meglio buttare la rabbia qui dentro che lasciarla ad avvelenarci l'anima. E se posso mi unisco anch'io al consiglio pratico del Conte, cambia atmosfera cambia ambiente, sei giovane non hai legami...


Prendo la vita per le corna. Parto in settimana all'avventura.
Di più non posso 
Buonanotte


----------



## geko (8 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Guarda, giusto per deviare dalla pesantezza.
> In un Videogioco per PC, che ho praticamente consumato (il mio avatar è preso da lì) c'è la possibilità di sposarsi.
> Sai che è successo?
> All'altare, io dico sì, lei dice sì, poi si gira e scappa dalla chiesa!!!
> ...


Ma che razza di videogiochi?

Io sto giocando ad Uncharted 3 . . . è uno spettacolo. :up:


----------



## MK (8 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Prendo la vita per le corna. Parto in settimana all'avventura.
> Di più non posso
> Buonanotte


Bravo :up: Tienici aggiornati eh.


----------



## Andy (8 Gennaio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Ma che razza di videogiochi?
> 
> Io sto giocando ad Uncharted 3 . . . è uno spettacolo. :up:


Skyrim, su PC


----------



## Andy (8 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Bravo :up: Tienici aggiornati eh.


ok :up:


----------



## geko (8 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Skyrim, su PC


E allora dopo la vacanza, comprati una ps3!  Divertiti.


----------



## tesla (8 Gennaio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Però da quando ho smesso di cazziare me stessa per non essere riuscita nell'impresa è stato assai più agevole lasciarmelo alle spalle.


più che altro mi cazzio per aver tentato un'impresa impossibile contro tutti i pronostici 




Andy ha detto:


> PS: è anche quasi l'anniversario della morte del mio gatto Chicco.
> 18 anni della mia vita, e l'ho visto morire nella sofferenza.
> Oggi sono molto triste per tante cose.
> Scusate gli sfoghi.


un sorriso  per te :amici:



geko ha detto:


> Ma che razza di videogiochi?
> 
> Io sto giocando ad Uncharted 3 . . . è uno spettacolo. :up:


battlefield 3 :mexican:


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Gennaio 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> non lo so cosa mi succede, non so nemmeno cosa vorrei, forse una parola: "scusa".
> leggere la parola *perdono* mi fa salire la carogna, credo che il perdono sia una cosa che si raggiunge nel proprio animo e sia anche un modo per salvare sè stessi e darsi pace, ma che non possa insorgere così di punto in bianco.
> dall'altra parte ci deve essere una mossa che spinga verso questo sentimento, questa consapevolezza, un minimo di presa di coscienza delle proprie azioni e delle conseguenze delle stesse (non di pentimento, sarebbe troppo).
> almeno la  consapevolezza dichiarata di averla fatta troppo sporca e troppo crudele, ecco.
> poi ti perdono, un doman,i quando sto meglio.


Tesla, ti capisco... il mio discorso era partito da un'altro punto di vista, non parlavo neppure di perdono, ma di... lasciare andare l'altro per amore, che nel mio caso è un effetto del tradimento ma non ha a che fare col perdono. Secondo me il perdono sta tutto nel rimettere i debiti ai nostri debitori, ma per questo occorre che l'altro si dichiari debitore. Altrimenti il perdono può avvenire a distanza di anni, quando tutte le ferite sono ben cicatrizzate e i ricordi anestetizzati ma lascia comunque l'amaro in bocca.


----------



## Tubarao (9 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Guarda, giusto per deviare dalla pesantezza.
> In un Videogioco per PC, che ho praticamente consumato (il mio avatar è preso da lì) c'è la possibilità di sposarsi.
> Sai che è successo?
> All'altare, io dico sì, lei dice sì, poi si gira e scappa dalla chiesa!!!
> ...



Io mi sono sposato la topastra che trovi nella locanda di Riften  Subito dopo sposati è andata a casa, e mi ha pure preparato da mangiare  Ogni tanto me la porto dietro nelle missioni: è utile perchè la puoi caricare di roba come un mulo e mena come una dannata


----------



## tesla (9 Gennaio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Io mi sono sposato la topastra che trovi nella locanda di Riften  Subito dopo sposati è andata a casa, e mi ha pure preparato da mangiare  Ogni tanto me la porto dietro nelle missioni: è utile perchè la puoi caricare di roba come un mulo e mena come una dannata



io non ho bisogno d'altro che del mio dragunov


----------



## free (9 Gennaio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> E basta co' 'sto perdono. Non la prendere così sul personale. Ma che siamo in chiesa?? Dimmelo così scappo . . . guarda che io prendo fuoco se mi spruzzi l'acqua santa. :rotfl:
> 
> Perdonare si può, certamente. Ma chi te lo impone? Dai, 2 Ave Maria e non ne parliamo più! :up:
> 
> ...



 in realtà non si tratta di risarcimento danni, ma di un mero rimborso delle spese eventualmente sostenute per arrivare all'altare
ergo, se non ci sono ancora state spese, non c'è motivo di avere rimborsi


----------



## Flavia (9 Gennaio 2012)

Arriverà il giorno in cui pronunceremo anche noi queste parole?

[video=youtube;NEwZO0xW-IE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NEwZO0xW-IE[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (9 Gennaio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> E basta co' 'sto perdono. Non la prendere così sul personale. Ma che siamo in chiesa?? Dimmelo così scappo . . . guarda che io prendo fuoco se mi spruzzi l'acqua santa. :rotfl:
> 
> Perdonare si può, certamente. Ma chi te lo impone? Dai, 2 Ave Maria e non ne parliamo più! :up:
> 
> ...


Ma no cavoli...immagina...lei che mi chiede scusa...
E io...ok io ti perdono, ma questa è la penitenza...ci stai?

Fatalità si pente di avermi chiesto scusa...
:mexican:


----------



## geko (9 Gennaio 2012)

free ha detto:


> in realtà non si tratta di risarcimento danni, ma di un mero rimborso delle spese eventualmente sostenute per arrivare all'altare
> ergo, se non ci sono ancora state spese, non c'è motivo di avere rimborsi


:up: Si, infatti è così. Andy si riferisce sicuramente ad una sentenza di qualche giorno fa, ma quello è un discorso diverso. La corte d'appello aveva condannato al risarcimento di danni patrimoniali e morali per la rottura senza giustificato motivo della promessa di matrimonio, la Cassazione ha confermato solo parzialmente la decisione del giudice di merito, escludendo, com'è giusto che sia, i danni morali. Ma siamo decisamente OT!  



tesla ha detto:


> battlefield 3 :mexican:


I giochi in prima persona per me sono esclusi . . . dopo un quarto d'ora mi gira la testa e devo spegnere! 

Scusate gli OT!


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Gennaio 2012)

*aggiornamento thread*

ci sentiamo poco ormai (lei è blindata), ci siamo visti una volta, tre ore.
la parte intima..diciamo ...è stata bellissima.molto bellissima.
purtroppo, il contorno è cambiato; le ns. conversazioni, i pensieri, i modi: dalla magica sospensione dei ns incontri (ed anche sms e tel) siamo ad una continua invasione perniciosa della realtà. lei dice che con il marito non è possibile stare, ma come fa ad avviare la separazione (il marito la "miaccia! di fare pazzie). vorrebbe staccarsi dal marito, per stare con me...
riconosce di essere ogni tanto un po civetta ma che assolutamente oltre a suo marito io sono stato l'unico in 15 anni. mi ha dato il suo pin del cell e password varie del web dicendomi che cosi potevo controllare.
avete qualche commento?


----------



## Sole (9 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> riconosce di essere ogni tanto un po civetta ma che assolutamente oltre a suo marito io sono stato l'unico in 15 anni. mi ha dato il suo pin del cell e password varie del web dicendomi che cosi potevo controllare.
> avete qualche commento?


Ma tu come hai fatto a sapere che lei ha avuto un'altra storia? La tua fonte è certa e attendibile?

Il tuo problema è la sua eventuale storia con un altro o il fatto che non riesce a staccarsi dal marito? O tutti e due?


----------



## lothar57 (9 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ci sentiamo poco ormai (lei è blindata), ci siamo visti una volta, tre ore.
> la parte intima..diciamo ...è stata bellissima.molto bellissima.
> purtroppo, il contorno è cambiato; le ns. conversazioni, i pensieri, i modi: dalla magica sospensione dei ns incontri (ed anche sms e tel) siamo ad una continua invasione perniciosa della realtà. lei dice che con il marito non è possibile stare, ma come fa ad avviare la separazione (il marito la "miaccia! di fare pazzie). vorrebbe staccarsi dal marito, per stare con me...
> riconosce di essere ogni tanto un po civetta ma che assolutamente oltre a suo marito io sono stato l'unico in 15 anni. mi ha dato il suo pin del cell e password varie del web dicendomi che cosi potevo controllare.
> avete qualche commento?



Buona sera utente occulto..gioisci perche'sei gratificato dell'unico scritto di oggi.
Ma che storia patetica racconti..ben 5 anni a correre dietro alla donna di un'altro,e poi ti preoccupi dei rostri in testa????meritati...
impara caprone cornuto,io vivo da un po'di tempo una storia extra,ma senza patemi.Lei e'a 800km da qua',forse domani ritorna,qualche giorno fa le ho scritto..per 3gg non cercarmi...E'bastata la frase,oggi ci siamo sentiti 2 volte,lei da donna intelligente ha glissato,io pure....buona notte signor nemo,senza offesa,ci voleva un lustro per capire che....dimenticavo a Rimini comincia la gara dell'invornito....tu la vinci di sicuro..posso iscriverti?


----------



## contepinceton (9 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buona sera utente occulto..gioisci perche'sei gratificato dell'unico scritto di oggi.
> Ma che storia patetica racconti..ben 5 anni a correre dietro alla donna di un'altro,e poi ti preoccupi dei rostri in testa????meritati...
> impara caprone cornuto,io vivo da un po'di tempo una storia extra,ma senza patemi.Lei e'a 800km da qua',forse domani ritorna,qualche giorno fa le ho scritto..per 3gg non cercarmi...E'bastata la frase,oggi ci siamo sentiti 2 volte,lei da donna intelligente ha glissato,io pure....buona notte signor nemo,senza offesa,ci voleva un lustro per capire che....dimenticavo a Rimini comincia la gara dell'invornito....tu la vinci di sicuro..posso iscriverti?


Ben tornato amico mio!

Lothar! L'antidaniele!


----------



## lothar57 (10 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ben tornato amico mio!
> 
> Lothar! L'antidaniele!


ciao


----------



## oscuro (10 Gennaio 2012)

*Si*

Molto bellissima?Massimamente troissima....!


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Gennaio 2012)

*Ma che cazzo dai*

Piu' so SSSSSSSStronze piu' vi si arrizza he.

Ma perfavore dai svegliatevi che è meglio. Ma cosa volete da una cosi' ,trombate e che dio vi benedica,io non vi benedico anzi non vi capisco neppure un po' !

Io con una sposata che cornifica il marito manco per soldi c'è vo' ,ma chi cazzo si fida di una cosi' ?

P.s bambini ? ma che bambini vanno gia' in macchina questi !


ciao blu


----------



## oscuro (10 Gennaio 2012)

*Appunto*

Appunto quale affidiabilità può avere?L'unica sicurezza è che al pisello la signora da del tu.....e non è poco....!!


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Gennaio 2012)

*ahahahha*



oscuro ha detto:


> Appunto quale affidiabilità può avere?L'unica sicurezza è che al pisello la signora da del tu.....e non è poco....!!


Mi scusi Sig.Pisello avrei voglia di parlare con lei.

Con smisurata beatitudine di intenti,cordialmente l'attendo nelle mie stanze buie!

Ahahahahhah



blu


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Gennaio 2012)

*Sveglia sveglia*

Che il mondo è ammalato di sesso ,e sti cazzi allora!
La malattia del secolo,vedo donne e uomini li che si dicono come quel cane della corsa piu' pazza del mondo. sesso sesso sessso sesso sesso 
!

Medaglia medaglia medaglia

blu MEDAGLIAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Tubarao (10 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Che il mondo è ammalato di sesso ,e sti cazzi allora!
> La malattia del secolo,vedo donne e uomini li che si dicono come quel cane della corsa piu' pazza del mondo. sesso sesso sessso sesso sesso
> !
> 
> ...


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Gennaio 2012)

*Opsss*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> P.s bambini ? ma che bambini vanno gia' in macchina questi !


Ho sbagliato 3d ,perdon 


blu


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Che il mondo è ammalato di sesso ,e sti cazzi allora!
> La malattia del secolo,vedo donne e uomini li che si dicono come quel cane della corsa piu' pazza del mondo. sesso sesso sessso sesso sesso
> !
> 
> ...


come siamo carichi stamattina....


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Gennaio 2012)

*Ciao*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> come siamo carichi stamattina....


Bella Sbri ,carichissimo pieno di vita oggi,potrei spaccare il mondo e ricostruirlo ;-)


blu


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Gennaio 2012)

*Tubaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa*



Tubarao ha detto:


> View attachment 4400


Esatto lui,fantastico quel cane ;-)

blu


----------



## Andy (10 Gennaio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> E allora dopo la vacanza, comprati una ps3!  Divertiti.


OT: PS3 non mi convince. Preferirei XBox, se nonj fosse per le esclusive, ma non mi convince. Per ora meglio il PC


----------



## Andy (10 Gennaio 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> battlefield 3 :mexican:



OT 2: mmm... preferisco i titoli single player ad hoc.
Anche se con quella grafica...


----------



## MK (10 Gennaio 2012)

*Andy*

novità? Buone nuove almeno sul fronte lavorativo?


----------



## Andy (10 Gennaio 2012)

Ciao 
Allora, per il fatto di trasferirmi sopra, il mio amico mi ha detto che forse dova sta lui mi potrei inserire da Febbraio, e mi ha consigliato di aspettare qualche giorno a raggiungerlo, così potrei evitare di stare inutilmente dei giorni ad andare senza meta a cercare.
Per la situazione in cui sto ora, faccio più che altro collaborazione occasionale, ma non mi basta, per cui voglio andare sopra (ieri ho fatto anche il tagliando all'auto, visto che ci vado con quella).
Oggi però ho conosciuto un ingegnere che mi ha chiesto il contatto perchè vuole vedere se mi inserisce da qualche parte.
Ma il punto fondamentale è che... io qui proprio non ci voglio più stare, quindi metto in primo piano la partenza sicura a fine mese.


----------



## MK (10 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Ciao
> Allora, per il fatto di trasferirmi sopra, *il mio amico mi ha detto che forse dova sta lui mi potrei inserire da Febbraio*, e mi ha consigliato di aspettare qualche giorno a raggiungerlo, così potrei evitare di stare inutilmente dei giorni ad andare senza meta a cercare.
> Per la situazione in cui sto ora, faccio più che altro collaborazione occasionale, ma non mi basta, per cui voglio andare sopra (ieri ho fatto anche il tagliando all'auto, visto che ci vado con quella).
> Oggi però ho conosciuto un ingegnere che mi ha chiesto il contatto perchè vuole vedere se mi inserisce da qualche parte.
> Ma il punto fondamentale è che... io qui proprio non ci voglio più stare, quindi metto in primo piano la partenza sicura a fine mese.


Evvai :up:. Posto nuovo, vita nuova, vedrai che andrà bene. Te lo auguro di cuore.


----------



## Andy (10 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Evvai :up:. Posto nuovo, vita nuova, vedrai che andrà bene. Te lo auguro di cuore.


Grazie, speriamo.
Voglio cancellare completamente dalla mia testa questi ultimi anni, e pensare a ritrovare un pò di serenità, che mi manca completamente ora.


----------

